# Premier League Football Discussion Thread



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Fixtures are officially out!!! Grateful for the World Cup to get us through the harsh breaks between Premier League seasons.

*Opening Day Fixtures*
Bournemouth v Cardiff City
Arsenal v Manchester City
Fulham v Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town v Chelsea
Liverpool v West Ham United
Manchester United v Leicester City
Newcastle United v Tottenham Hotspur
Southampton v Burnley
Watford v Brighton
Wolverhampton Wanderers v Everton

*Boxing Day Fixtures*
Brighton v Arsenal
Burnley v Everton
Crystal Palace v Cardiff City
Fulham v Wolves
Leicester City v Manchester City
Liverpool v Newcastle United
Manchester United v Huddersfield Town
Southampton v West Ham United
Tottenham Hotspur v Bournemouth
Watford v Chelsea

*Final Day Fixtures*
Brighton v Manchester City
Burnley v Arsenal
Crystal Palace v Bournemouth
Fulham v Newcastle United
Leicester City v Chelsea
Liverpool v Wolves
Manchester United v Cardiff City
Southampton v Huddersfield Town
Tottenham Hotspur v Everton
Watford v West Ham United

Arsenal/City opening day has me like wens3


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*

Spurs getting Newcastle away again :what?

looks like Liverpool first home game in the new stadium :worried


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*

*God damn it we have to play City again this season. TWICE!*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*

City and Chelsea in the first two weeks. Anybody hits out with “TRIAL BY FIRE!” is getting shagged with a spatula. Fuckin grow up. 

Last six fixtures aren’t too bad and the fixtures immediately following Europa games are all fairly okay (minus Tottenham, but at least it’s at home, I suppose).


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*

By god let's fucking win the first few fixtures

ARSENAL FOREVER :smugwenger


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*

Nice opening win vs Leicester

Arsenal City :banderas2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*

Glad Wolves getting a home start too.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*



Brock said:


> Glad Wolves getting a home start too.


Liverpool Wolves final day :bjpenn


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*



Jam said:


> Liverpool Wolves final day :bjpenn


:klopp6

I'm going to try and make it to the Molineux game.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*

Happy enough after a quick glance

September looks tough though


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*

Puel will be gone in September.

Final three games against Arsenal, Man City and Chelsea, Nigel Pearson returns by then for a third spell and miraculously keeps us up by winning those last three games.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007171565140824064
Of course some will be subject to change for TV and whatnot.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*

Keita getting the No.8 shirt :klopp6


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*

This has all the makings of a great movie when he wins us the Premier League :klopp6


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*



Brock said:


>


Oh Naby Keita next to Stevie G can only mean one thing - Keita's joining Rangers on a season long loan.










:beckylol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012495053720313856
:salah


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*

May as well change thread name to the official Liverpool thread.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season*

:klopp6 :KLOPP :salah :firmino


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: English Premier League/FA Cup/EFL Cup 2018/19 Season; AKA Official Liverpool Thread*

I'll do you one better...


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I wouldn't be surprised to see Arsenal get a point on the opening day. All of Man City's starting line-up sans three or four will be first choice in the KO's. Teams are particularly sluggish on the first game too. Probably see an aggressive Arsenal side who will really try and take the fight to them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:salah with a new contract :klopp6


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Ayyy we have Salah for another 6 months :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Salah :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013699833515905024
:diego1


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Liverpool keeping hold of Salah is the best business they can do this summer.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Denny Omega said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013699833515905024
> :diego1


Brewster signed too now? :klopp6


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

We've signed Adam Bogdan from you lot on a season long loan. 

We'll look after him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

how do we still have bogdan :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Denny Omega said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013699833515905024
> :diego1


Coutinho had 5 years as well :coutinho


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Seb said:


> Coutinho had 5 years as well :coutinho


More monies if we do sell then 

I thought we were having an unspoken truce until the WC was over :mj


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Rafa is on Instagram :banderas

Already spamming the hashtags :banderas

Wonder how long until he's shilling BooTea or whatever the fuck else those Instagram sloots sell on there these days :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014777825721712641
That's my goalkeeper :banderas


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Baywatch over ball watch :banderas


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I guess some Liverpool fans are upset by that video. :lol I think it's hilariously over the top to the point it makes me like Karius more, even though I don't think he's good enough to be our #1. I hope he proves me wrong! He sure is a handsome guy! :x


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016774919848386563


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

He's still suffering from that concussion, obviously :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Ben Tollitt, who plays for Tranmere Rovers, told Loris Karius he was fucking shit during their friendly with Liverpool yesterday. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016776259945234439
Yes, Ben's a Liverpool fan, according to his tweets. :lol


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Horrible little insect he is. I hope he enjoys going to Wrexham for his one Euro away per year.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017405772743901185


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

That's chelsea winning the league next year then. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Next year will definitely be Liverpool's year.

Or the next year.

Or perhaps the one after that :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Obviously Karius is psychologically finished after the CL final. Concussion jokes are stupid



Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Next year will definitely be Liverpool's year.
> 
> Or the next year.
> 
> Or perhaps the one after that :lol


Hello. Negged


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Denny Omega said:


> Hello. Negged


All jokes aside, and as much as it pains me to say it, if Liverpool got themselves a top class keeper they would be a scary proposition.

With the addition of Keita and Fabinho in midfield they’re going to be good this season (provided they settle in ok)

I must admit, when Fergie left United, Klopp was the one I wanted to replace him. But he had to go and honour his Dortmund contract like a gentleman. Damn him! :lol


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Liverpool need a keeper and some quality options when we don't have our best front 3 available. In games last year when we didn't have Firmino/Mane/Salah we looked dreadful and just couldn't score. Shaqiri ain't the answer to that problem.

Still not sure we could win the league though given Klopp has no tactical answer to parked buses besides "Well, maybe someone will eventually hit a worldie" (aka me in FM). Which is why we drew TWELVE times. Same as Burnley, and they PLAY for a draw!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Rhian Brewster finally signs a new contract :klopp6


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I'm all for a Liverpool Prem Thread featuring some other clubs some times, but even I think that posting Rhian Brewster news is pushing it :lelfold


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Poor sod


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019630292422873088


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Denny Omega said:


> I'm all for a Liverpool Prem Thread featuring some other clubs some times, but even I think that posting Rhian Brewster news is pushing it :lelfold


Considering how highly rated he is and who was apparently after him; I stand by my post my Liverpool supporting fwend :lelfold


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Is Allison in?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Agreed personal terms and is flying over for the medical :klopp6


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Is Allison in?


Just the medical left. All terms agreed.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

OX :cry

FML. Cannot believe the injury was THIS bad. Thank gawd we have plenty of bodies in midfield (for now :argh


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Man absolutely gutted for Ox, and us. Was playing really well before the Roma game aswell. 

Keita, Fabinho, Hendo, Milner, Gini, Lallana and hopefully Fekir will be enough to cover us for sure.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*










Spurs being given the Barca training kit as their away kit for this season :mj4


----------



## BlazeFury (Jul 11, 2017)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

*Haven't been watching league football consistently in a while, but this incredible World Cup and the success of Croatia has rejuvenated my passion. 

However while I was watching I was a big fan of Arsenal, so #COYG!*


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Lots of optimism for a lot of clubs this season. New managers, new signings. Only a few a clubs should be unhappy with their situation right now.

United is one. When Mourinho first came there was a lot of positivity eventually capped off by the Europa League win and some of it even spilled into the start of the last season but now? The football is unattractive and he doesn't get the best out of players like Pogba, Sanchez and Mhki when he was there who has rediscovered his form at Arsenal.

United probably fight for 4th place with Chelsea and Spurs with Spurs being the likely victor. They might even drop further with Everton, West Ham and Wolves breathing down their neck. It was Mourinho's 3rd season in his 2nd Chelsea run when he took them 10th hey?

If I was a United fan I'd be worried.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

https://talksport.com/football/387270/new-kits-premier-league-leaked-confirmed-season/

All the new shirts for the new season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Are we broke ?, Where are the signings our squad needs ?

Woodward needs to get his fucking finger out. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> Lots of optimism for a lot of clubs this season. New managers, new signings. Only a few a clubs should be unhappy with their situation right now.
> 
> United is one. When Mourinho first came there was a lot of positivity eventually capped off by the Europa League win and some of it even spilled into the start of the last season but now? The football is unattractive and he doesn't get the best out of players like Pogba, Sanchez and Mhki when he was there who has rediscovered his form at Arsenal.
> 
> ...


lol ok, that's a tad extreme, we just came second behind a ridiculously good Man City side and whilst Mourinho hasn't been quite up to it, there is no way we drop below the likes of Everton/West Ham etc. West Ham supposedly had a good squad last season too as did Everton and neither came close to the top four

I'm not Jose's biggest fan mainly due to the style of football he brings with him, but that is some fair doom mongering I'd expect to read on Redcafe tbh


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Am starting to feel sorry for him 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021151579871817728
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> Lots of optimism for a lot of clubs this season. New managers, new signings. Only a few a clubs should be unhappy with their situation right now.
> 
> United is one. When Mourinho first came there was a lot of positivity eventually capped off by the Europa League win and some of it even spilled into the start of the last season but now? The football is unattractive and he doesn't get the best out of players like Pogba, Sanchez and Mhki when he was there who has rediscovered his form at Arsenal.
> 
> ...


I'm a little less worried now. West Ham and Everton :mj4


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> Lots of optimism for a lot of clubs this season. New managers, new signings. Only a few a clubs should be unhappy with their situation right now.
> 
> United is one. When Mourinho first came there was a lot of positivity eventually capped off by the Europa League win and some of it even spilled into the start of the last season but now? The football is unattractive and he doesn't get the best out of players like Pogba, Sanchez and Mhki when he was there who has rediscovered his form at Arsenal.
> 
> ...


Come on, dude. I'm a City supporter, but United below West Ham and Everton?!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Goro Majima said:


> Am starting to feel sorry for him
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021151579871817728
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I feel bad for him too but we do need to sell him on or loan him out. He seems mentally shot


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Karius with another poor error last night too against Dortmund. As great as our attack is and even with the addition of Shaqiri; I still say we need another player up top. Wether that's an out and out forward or that 'No.10' we've been after.

Solanke is still learning and prob needs a loan move tbh. Ings and maybe Origi will leave and who knows how many games Sturridge will play, altho he's looked sharp in pre season.

Curtis Jones tho looks a damn fine prospect and has had an excellent pre season.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Renegade™;75891850 said:


> lol ok, that's a tad extreme, we just came second behind a ridiculously good Man City side and whilst Mourinho hasn't been quite up to it, there is no way we drop below the likes of Everton/West Ham etc. West Ham supposedly had a good squad last season too as did Everton and neither came close to the top four
> 
> I'm not Jose's biggest fan mainly due to the style of football he brings with him, but that is some fair doom mongering I'd expect to read on Redcafe tbh


Arsenal finished 2nd behind Leicester in the 2015/2016 season but it'd be foolish to say that we had a good season as there were loads of poor results. United had a slightly better season and if City weren't thing then you guys would have won and no one would could say a bad word. But City are a thing so that's too bad I guess. 

The difference between Everton and West Ham last season and now is that they have new managers, decent enough managers to challenge for Europa League at the least. Silva made Watford of all teams challenge for Europa League till he was sacked and Pellegrini is a Premier League winner. West Ham have made a whole bunch of signings to overhaul their squad while Everton probably add one or two bits and Silva makes the best of what he has.

It'd be another thing if Mourinho showed signs of changing the way he does things but that does not look to be the case. If history will tell us anything or as Mourinho likes to call it FOOTBALL HERITAGE, 3rd season will probably be his last because he hasn't done so well in the past in his 3rd seasons at both Chelsea and Real Madrid. It's pretty much a pattern. 1st - show promising signs, 2nd - league winning season (City anomaly aside), 3rd don't win anything.

I'mma go with history. FOOTBALL HERITAGE


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> .
> 
> United probably fight for 4th place with Chelsea and Spurs with Spurs being the likely victor. They might even drop further with Everton, West Ham and Wolves breathing down their neck. It was Mourinho's 3rd season in his 2nd Chelsea run when he took them 10th hey?


I missed this the first time around.

Did you really just try and sneak Arsenal into the top 3?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Brock said:


> Karius with another poor error last night too against Dortmund.


That concussion giving long-term brain damage :trips8


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

We are actually fucked though. It’s not just the preseason, everything feels poisonous. I think it’s pretty obvious Mourinho gave Ed a list (Sandro, Toby, Bale etc.) and we’ve been priced out of the moves. Woodward is absolutely horrendous when he has to find other options and Mourinho is famous for sulking when not getting his way, which he’s so obviously doing. Martial clearly wants to leave and I couldn’t care less if the cunt does. Apparently our main tafget is Harry fucking Maguire, which seems like a personal troll job on me. He is garbage. I expect a rough, rough season. Hopefully Fred is really good.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Irish Jet said:


> Apparently our main tafget is Harry fucking Maguire, which seems like a personal troll job on me. He is garbage. I expect a rough, rough season.


He’s not ideal but he’d be in your first choice centre back pairing. This seems :jet8


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Hope we try a hard brexit back 3 of Jones, Smalling and Maguire.

Would be magic. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> He’s not ideal but he’d be in your first choice centre back pairing. This seems :jet8


Literal trash. 

<Smalling.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Irish Jet said:


> Apparently our main tafget is Harry fucking Maguire, which seems like a personal troll job on me. He is garbage. I expect a rough, rough season.


WOW

:reneelel :Rollins :bryanlol :beckylol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



CesaroSwing said:


> I missed this the first time around.
> 
> Did you really just try and sneak Arsenal into the top 3?


I didn't miss it, but decided to wait patiently for him to confirm he supports Arsenal, although it was obvious from that post :bosque


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021148888202457088


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

United are a mess. Mourinho's miserable fucking face and mid-2000s mind-gamey comments are already winding me up. Also pretty sure Woodward is locked in his office wanking over pictures of Gareth Bale playing left-back for Spurs ten years ago. 

At least I have my beloved and recently promoted Red Star to enjoy this season. And hopefully my also beloved Union Berlin will give the whole not being a crap mid-table in the second tier thing a better go of it this season.

Pretty sure my hipster Italian teams will continue to be Sassuolo because of their awesome kit and AC Pisa in Serie C as you can actually see the Tower of Pisa from their stadium. 

OOH I nearly forgot IRISHNAZIONALE :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Mane set to sign a 5 year deal along with Firmino and Salah. Our front 3 is set for the next 6 months. :mark:


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Think it's best for everyone if we just sell Karius now, He's never gonna recover while he's here and sitting on the bench waiting for an opportunity is only going give him further anxiety whenever he gets his chance in the cup games, Even then the fans will be on his back. He needs to leave just to rebuild his career but I doubt there will be many takers.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I don’t understand how people take the “Mourinho Third Season Curse” thing as anything more than a joke. 

Jose has had three third seasons - with his third season in his first tenure at Chelsea being very good. Looking purely from a results POV; his third season at RM wasn’t even hideous - second in the league with 85 points, CL SF and a Copa del Rey Final is perfectly acceptable on paper.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Third season during the first Chelsea run was good...aaand it was over a decade ago

Also not winning anything with Real Madrid will always be a poor season for the manager. Even Jose said himself it was the worst season of his career. If everything was decided on paper then everything would be easy to predict but there's always different factors that aren't on paper that affect things.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Casillas responding to all the Karius flak


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021676049053171712
#GoalkeepersUnion


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Bret “Hitman” Hart;75895138 said:


> I don’t understand how people take the “Mourinho Third Season Curse” thing as anything more than a joke.
> 
> Jose has had three third seasons - with his third season in his first tenure at Chelsea being very good. Looking purely from a results POV; his third season at RM wasn’t even hideous - second in the league with 85 points, CL SF and a Copa del Rey Final is perfectly acceptable on paper.


You can't just come to a conclusion without posting the context.

They were 15 points behind Barcelona in the league and out of the race by Christmas. Dressing room was completely gone at that point. Modric walked into it and was absolutely appalling. Season after that under Carlo was the best of his career. The atmosphere was absolutely toxic, similar to the second Chelsea tenure when Hazard downed tools. He lost majority of the Spanish players who all backed Casillas, and even the Portugese players - Pepe absolutely rinsed him in an interview after he left and Ronaldo had a public argument with him in the tunnel. His main vocal ally was Arbeloa :lol

It was the third season in a row under Mourinho that Madrid made the semis only to be beaten by the first top team they came up against. They didn't just lose either, they were absolutely smashed by Dortmund.

Then they lost the Madrid derby in the CdR final to complete the trophy-less season. Madrid held a ridiculous dominance over Atletico at that point having not lost to them since the end of the last century in La Liga. Not only that, the final was played at the Bernabeu.

The fans hated him as well, barring the ultras.

Far from a perfectly acceptable season and he was rightly sacked.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Brock said:


> Casillas responding to all the Karius flak
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021676049053171712
> #GoalkeepersUnion


Translation :



> _Behind each one of us, there is one person. Let him raise his hand who has not ever failed. Learning from our mistakes will make us stronger and accept them more human._


People are easy jump to bandwagon when they actually know he was just a bit shaky in this year UCL final, they're suppose not forget Liverpool is also have one of worst defender named Lovren,I wonder why he called himself as best defender at World Cup 2018 consider it was worked from Domagoj Vida,his partner in defense sector


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I mentioned purely in terms of results twice to specifically avoid you writing these paragraphs.

In terms of the on field stuff you mention - RM beat Man Utd so the comment about them getting beaten by the first good team they faced is inaccurate. They also only lost by one goal to Dortmund hardly a smashing compared to the humping Josep Guardiola received in the other semi.

The dominance against Atlético since the last century isn’t massively relevant. They weren’t even in the CL last century, they were on a upper mid table team until Simeone. They’ve become much stronger in the last ten years. 

I stand by 2nd place with 85 points, CL Semi and CdR Final is acceptable if there were no shady goings on.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Thankfully, football isn't played on paper.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Seb said:


> Thankfully, football isn't played on paper.


That’s how it’s judged as why else would Jose get jobs?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

If you're using that logic, then why was he sacked by Madrid after a "perfectly acceptable season"? As well as Chelsea a few months after winning the league?

He gets jobs because he wins and competes for big trophies (or at least did in the past) but people tire of him in the end. It's already happening at United, ask the fans on here :jose

Edit:



> In terms of the on field stuff you mention - RM beat Man Utd so the comment about them getting beaten by the first good team they faced is inaccurate. They also only lost by one goal to Dortmund hardly a smashing compared to the humping Josep Guardiola received in the other semi.


That wasn't a great Man Utd team, and they were the only notable team he ever beat in knockouts in three seasons (they were lucky to even win as admitted by Jose afterwards).

They were out of the Dortmund game after the first leg, regardless of how you try and spin it and them scoring two goals right at the end of the second leg.

Not sure why you would bring up Pep, especially as he wasn't managing in the other semi, it was Jordi Roura covering for Tito Vilanova while he had treatment for cancer.



> The dominance against Atlético since the last century isn’t massively relevant. They weren’t even in the CL last century, they were on a upper mid table team until Simeone. They’ve become much stronger in the last ten years.


They've become stronger since the second half of 11/12 when he took over. This was in 12/13 when they were still being repeatedly smashed by Madrid. The final was also at the Bernabeu.



> I stand by 2nd place with 85 points, CL Semi and CdR Final is acceptable if there were no shady goings on.


It wasn't acceptable, on or off paper, which is why he was sacked.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Seb said:


> If you're using that logic, then why was he sacked by Madrid after a "perfectly acceptable season"? As well as Chelsea a few months after winning the league?


He lost the dressing room, so he had to be sacked.



> That wasn't a great Man Utd team, and they were the only notable team he ever beat in knockouts in three seasons (they were lucky to even win as admitted by Jose afterwards).


Man Utd were a great team - they got 89 points and were in the final two years prior.



> They were out of the Dortmund game after the first leg, regardless of how you try and spin it.


The point was they lost by one goal on aggregate, so “smashing” is an exaggeration.



> They've become stronger since the second half of 11/12 when he took over. This was in 12/13 when they were still being repeatedly smashed by Madrid. The final was also at the Bernabeu.


The point about them holding dominance since the turn of millennium was what I was sceptical of. They were in the second division in 2000 and only got good in the early 2010’s. They beat Real the following season to the league. Comparing AM of 2000 to AM of 2013 doesn’t hold water.



> It wasn't acceptable, on or off paper, which is why he was sacked.


That was the Madrid board’s decision and they are known for being erratic at the best of times.

As an aside, going back to the original point. It turns out Jose won the CL in his third season at Porto; so that’s a :jetgood third season a 7/10 third season and two :jetbad third seasons.

Hardly something to draw long terms conclusions from


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Bret “Hitman” Hart;75901796 said:


> He lost the dressing room, so he had to be sacked.


Lost the dressing room, the fans, and won nothing.



> Man Utd were a great team - they got 89 points and were in the final two years prior.


They were carried to that title by RVP. As soon as they lost the greatest manager of all time, they looked absolutely hopeless. Even the biggest Moyes critics wouldn't tell you he was left with a great team.



> The point was they lost by one goal on aggregate, so “smashing” is an exaggeration.


They were 4-1 down until the very end of the second leg.



> The point about them holding dominance since the turn of millennium was what I was sceptical of. They were in the second division in 2000 and only got good in the early 2010’s. They beat Real the following season to the league. Comparing AM of 2000 to AM of 2013 doesn’t hold water.


There's dominance, and then there's 13 years without losing to your big city rivals, only to then lose in the cup final in your own ground.

Atletico weren't what they are now but they weren't bums either, they were a CL team at the end of the noughties, they won the Europa League a couple of years prior as well and followed it up with beating the treble winning Inter team for the Super Cup.



> That was the Madrid board’s decision and they are known for being erratic at the best of times.


You said at the start of this post he had to be sacked? 

Perez loved Mourinho btw, but took the only logical decision.

I'm not sure how well you followed Madrid that season at the time, but it was an absolutely awful time for them, as outlined in my original post. Shame really as since then they've raked in silverware.



> As an aside, going back to the original point. It turns out Jose won the CL in his third season at Porto; so that’s a :jetgood third season a 7/10 third season and two :jetbad third seasons.
> 
> Hardly something to draw long terms conclusions from


I wasn't drawing conclusions, I was just pointing out the third season at Madrid wasn't "perfectly acceptable", no matter how you look at it.

We'll have to wait and see how this season goes. Where do you expect Man Utd to finish?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Eh.. you make some good points, so I’ll agree that it was a hideous season.



Seb said:


> I wasn't drawing conclusions, I was just pointing out the third season at Madrid wasn't "perfectly acceptable", no matter how you look at it.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see how this season goes. Where do you expect Man Utd to finish?


The title is Pep’s as long as he doesn’t change anything too much.

Challenging for top four again - I guess


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I'm not going to get suckered in to predicting the top six until after the window shuts (particularly given Jose's comments today about more signings) but I expect Liverpool and Chelsea to be a lot stronger this season, think either (or both) could be ahead of Man Utd next season.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Hard to predict who ends up where this season. So much change with the teams, it's hard to tell how they will fit into the squad and if they will settle or not. Very exciting though. Can't wait for the start of the season.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

If Chelsea lose Hazard, I have a hard time seeing them finishing ahead of Man Utd. But otherwise sure.

Liverpool will definitely threaten and Arsenal could surprise. They’ve strengthened key areas defensively and have a great attack. I do t think Emery is a :hkane manager but he could still be great.

Then again maybe Sánchez and Pogba turn the screw and they hit 90 points. At this juncture too much is in the air really for me.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> If Chelsea lose Hazard, I have a hard time seeing them finishing ahead of Man Utd. But otherwise sure.
> 
> Liverpool will definitely threaten and Arsenal could surprise. They’ve strengthened key areas defensively and have a great attack. I do t think Emery is a :hkane manager but he could still be great.
> 
> Then again maybe Sánchez and Pogba turn the screw and they hit 90 points. At this juncture too much is in the air really for me.


I still think Arsenal will struggle to translation from Wenger to Emery but it wouldn't surprise me if they thrive on the change and do very well.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I think United finish 2nd again, but I suspect the latter months will once again be a slog. As long as we smash the shite clubs early on again, I'd like to at least develop some optimism. Our best players will perform well given the chance to have some freedom, have Matic and Fred behind Pogba, giving Pogba the chance to dominate games (hopefully). If we bought an actually solid left back, defensively, that'd allow Sanchez the chance to attack without the thought of defending entering his head. If we bought a good left back and perhaps Alderweireld then I'd be more than happy with that - as long as Fred turns out half decent too.

Or we play 4-4-1-1 every game and it's fucking shite.

I'm currently 4 Lingard's out of 10 regarding my optimism levels. if it goes above 8 at any point then I'm doing a Giggs FA Cup semi celebration but with my undies.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



MC 16 said:


> I still think Arsenal will struggle to translation from Wenger to Emery but it wouldn't surprise me if they thrive on the change and do very well.


The majority of what will be our best 11 this season have not been around Wenger long enough for his weak and losing mentality to affect them. Auba and Miki only had 6 months with him and Lacazette 1 season. I would expect Leno, Sokratis and Torreira to be regular starters so for the first time in a long time I am optimistic going into the new season. We are as good as anyone in the league going forward IMO. Hopefully Emery can tighten us up defensively and if he does we can have a good season. The biggest issue for me when Wenger left was the how mentally damaged the squad that the new manager inherited would be and thankfully a lot of the deadwood has been cleared out all ready. Most notable Walcott, Giroud, Coquelin and that pile of shit Wilshire. Even though I liked Alexis, Santi and Per, Wenger had already done to much damage to them mentally

Over the last year the change of personel within the squad has already been massive so hopefully Wengers total inept approach to things has changed with it

Either way I am just delighted that the stubborn old cunt has gone and finally the club can start the recovery on the pitch


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Don't think pep is a fan  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022459173823569920

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Think any of Chelsea, Utd, Spurs and Liverpool could finish 2nd again to be honest. Depends who can get off to a blistering start. United done that last season and it probably get them that 2nd placed finish.

Should be a fun season. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Cannot wait for the domestic season to start :klopp6 Saturday's just arnt the same even with the friendlies


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Not gonna lie getting smashed by the dippers in pre season hurts a bit. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023339378624667649


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

State of that gurning little salad dodger.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Shaqiri :klopp6 :banderas

Ojo's nonchalant penalty :klopp6

Very entertaining game. It's only pre season but it's always nice to win.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Glad to see The Greatest Manger in Premier Lge History is on the mend, I no us n pool don't get along in footy terms but when Kenny daglish was ill , I hoped he got better nothing worse then seeing ur favorite managers or players get ill, he's getting back to normal so I hope u pool fans won't mind me puttting this on.

Thanks lads/ladies

Also by the looks of things with man Utd not buying anyone man shittys closet rivals will be pool and I think with the quality u have bought u should be able to test them remember 4-3 I was really happy that u won and hope with the additional new squad members u have u will be able to keep up with them as man Utd haven't bought anyone martial isn't gonna be aloud to go to any other premier lge team that's what mourinhio said but like @ERIK said deadline day swap he's right, but rafinha is on the market, bloody bid for some players will u please now Ronaldo has gone to juve there's no chance of getting bale so why not try mbappe , as the financial fair play rules are looking at PSG but he will probs still go there, we need a holding midfielder with carrick retiring he's not happy with Luke Shaw , this the worst feeling I've had since Moyes took over that we will be top 4 if we get some half decent players in swop Rose for Shaw , get that lanky Croatian player mandzukic, bloody fuming is this red devil supporter. So we have Fred, Diogo Dolot and wtf Lee Grant? Eden hazard might come if offered the right amount of money doubt it but I can dream

Good luck Liverpool fans on wf u lot will have a great season, 

Sincere regards 

Carter.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*










:klopp6 :jose


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Jose trying his best to lose the dressing room and get out of the back door at Old Trafford 

Moaning about the lack of signings ( even though he has spent copious amounts at Utd already). Had a pop at Valencia for being unfit, had a pop at Martial for having a kid, had a pop at the players still on holiday for being on holiday. Rinse and repeat with this guy. He really is a boring wanker of the highest order


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Brock said:


> :klopp6 :jose



I wish they would just get rid off him as he's not the same as he was at Chelsea first time around , he's losing the fans patience with the way he's acting, god help us this season 4th place if where lucky!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Wondering what the regular posters on here think about the appointment of Emery and how you think Arsenal will perform this season?. 

I am happy with the appointment,especially when at one stage it looked like Arteta would get the nod. I think we can can back into the top four this season and get a lot closer to the winners than we have for a fair few years. Is that blind optimism or am I right to be thinking positive?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

He's a bottler with a dreadful record against top teams.

Managed to not win Ligue 1 with PSG as well which is some achievement.

6th place again. They'll be better, especially with a full season of Aubameyang, but I can't see who of the five teams above them they can usurp.

Edit: Torreira and Leno are great signings though, and it looks like they've dodged the Andre Gomes bullet.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Obviously Arsenal usurp United as we are seeing the Mourinho that has been seen time and time and again when he spends too much time at a club. There is literally no positivity going into the season for United. Like to outright say Bailly isn't a leader is a pretty baffling comment for a manager to make even if it is true. I'd be thinking 'fuck this guy'. Plus he's moaning about the players that he has in pre season and that he's gonna loan a bunch of them, so I guess it's not just the first team players he wants to alienate.

I think Arsenal get 3rd and we overtake Chelsea and Spurs. Spurs will be a tougher deal but Chelsea seem like they're going to take a while to get their shit together after the whole Conte business. We'll also get the trip to the Bridge out of the way early along with the home game against Man City while both teams won't be at their best as players like Hazard, Giroud, KDB, Walker are starting their pre season late.

Anyway no reason to be worried that we don't get top 4 or Champions League next year. Clean slate for all the players that were that were great when they first arrived but were ruined by Wenger - Bellerin, Mustafi, Xhaka, Kolasinac. Loads of options in attack - Auba, Laca, Ozil, Mhki. Promising youngsters as sqaud players - Maitland-Niles, Nelson, Smith-Rowe, Guendouzi.

COYG


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> Obviously Arsenal usurp United as we are seeing the Mourinho that has been seen time and time and again when he spends too much time at a club. There is literally no positivity going into the season for United. Like to outright say Bailly isn't a leader is a pretty baffling comment for a manager to make even if it is true. I'd be thinking 'fuck this guy'. Plus he's moaning about the players that he has in pre season and that he's gonna loan a bunch of them, so I guess it's not just the first team players he wants to alienate.
> 
> I think Arsenal get 3rd and we overtake Chelsea and Spurs. Spurs will be a tougher deal but Chelsea seem like they're going to take a while to get their shit together after the whole Conte business. We'll also get the trip to the Bridge out of the way early along with the home game against Man City while both teams won't be at their best as players like Hazard, Giroud, KDB, Walker are starting their pre season late.
> 
> ...


I like this guy (Y)


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023576587281870858
Hopefully he'll get some more time in for Silva this season....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> but Chelsea seem like they're going to take a while to get their shit together after the whole Conte business.


What are you basing this on?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I hope you're still here WHEN Arsenal finish 6th again. I am quoting the ever loving fuck out of that post.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Joel said:


> What are you basing this on?


The fact that they've only signed Jorginho and nobody else (oh wait and Rob Green)

The fact that they didn't get more than one goal against some dead Australian team

The fact that Sarri was only appointed a little over 2 weeks ago and needs time to get the players playing the way he wants them to and things like that

Plus I think that Hazard, Kante and Giroud should be late to the party because of the World Cup


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> The fact that they've only signed Jorginho and nobody else (oh wait and Rob Green)


Oh what a shame the window is already closed and now Chelsea cannot buy anyone else. Damn it.

Hang on...



Zane B said:


> The fact that they didn't get more than one goal against some dead Australian team


Yeah. You got me there. If you're not smashing teams in preseason, then you have no chance of doing anything in the season. Great point, mate.



Zane B said:


> The fact that Sarri was only appointed a little over 2 weeks ago and needs time to get the players playing the way he wants them to and things like that


Finally. An actual valid point. Thing is, we have good attackers who can operate in an attacking style. They have been stifled by Conte. They should relish the handbreak finally being released. Whether they'll be able to get to grips with Sarri's style straight away is something we have to wait and see, but there's a lot of experienced and intelligent players there. I won't bet on it not happening...



Zane B said:


> Plus I think that Hazard, Kante and Giroud should be late to the party because of the World Cup


They are going to miss the first game maximum (but they'll be training before then, so they'll be in contention to join in the smashing of your team the following week ). It's not the drama you're trying to make.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Joel said:


> Oh what a shame the window is already closed and now Chelsea cannot buy anyone else. Damn it.
> 
> Hang on...


I don't know if you're happy with Rob Green being only one of two signings that you've made so far but if you are more power to you. The transfer window shuts in a week and any new signings are gonna have less time to gel with the team.





> Yeah. You got me there. If you're not smashing teams in preseason, then you have no chance of doing anything in the season. Great point, mate.


Did I say Chelsea wouldn't do anything? I simply pointed out that the performance means that they're behind relative to other teams. The other top 6 teams (other than United) are putting on dominant performances. Means they're probably ready for the season. Not so sure for Chelsea.





> Finally. An actual valid point. Thing is, we have good attackers who can operate in an attacking style. They have been stifled by Conte. They should relish the handbreak finally being released. Whether they'll be able to get to grips with Sarri's style straight away is something we have to wait and see, but there's a lot of experienced and intelligent players there. I won't bet on it not happening...


Yeah we will see. Best hope they adapt soon as the 4th place race will be super close this season.





> They are going to miss the first game maximum (but they'll be training before then, so they'll be in contention to join in the smashing of your team the following week ). It's not the drama you're trying to make.


#notworriedCOYG


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> I don't know if you're happy with Rob Green being only one of two signings that you've made so far but if you are more power to you. The transfer window shuts in a week and any new signings are gonna have less time to gel with the team.


So we've established the window is still open? Good.

We finished 5(?) points off fourth in a troubled season for us. We don't need a whole heap of signings. We just need to be on the same page as we have the quality. We've got the midfielder we needed to dictate the pace of a game. We now need an attacking midfielders. If we could upgrade Morata, that'd be great, but there's not many great strikers out there who are available. But that's not a problem as I expect Sarri's system to get more than just the striker scoring goals.



Zane B said:


> Did I say Chelsea wouldn't do anything? I simply pointed out that the performance means that they're behind relative to other teams. The other top 6 teams (other than United) are putting on dominant performances. Means they're probably ready for the season. Not so sure for Chelsea.


The performance means absolutely nothing. Preseason results mean nothing. It's to gain fitness and learn new methods. And when you're missing the majority of your best players, it becomes even more worthless to try to make a judgments from it.



Zane B said:


> Yeah we will see. Best hope they adapt soon as the 4th place race will be super close this season.


Yes. City, Liverpool, Spurs and United are good teams. Along with Chelsea, those 5 teams will have a tough battle, as 5 doesn't go into 4.



Zane B said:


> #notworriedCOYG


I'm sure Everton, West Ham, Leicester, etc fancy their chances of taking 6th place from you this season.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Joel said:


> So we've established the window is still open? Good.
> 
> We finished 5(?) points off fourth in a troubled season for us. We don't need a whole heap of signings. We just need to be on the same page as we have the quality. We've got the midfielder we needed to dictate the pace of a game. We now need an attacking midfielders. If we could upgrade Morata, that'd be great, but there's not many great strikers out there who are available. But that's not a problem as I expect Sarri's system to get more than just the striker scoring goals.
> 
> ...


Leicester. Quite the laugh you're having. Lost their best player and their current best player is an aging 31 year old who relies on his pace. Leicester fighting for 6th is straight :jet3

And lol, United.

I'm also amused that you seem to think there's a clear gap between the Arsenal and Chelsea teams when our main striker scored only one less than your main striker in less than half the season. Oh, we also have another striker that can score a bunch of goals too. Plus Ozil, Mhki and Ramsey. Again, not worried about where all the supposed goals are gonna come from out of your lot.

Should you get your signings it might be a decent season for you lot. But the game against Arsenal should be rough one. Hence the slow start I was talking about.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

United finished about 20 points in front of Arsenal last season and we were fucking shit for half of it. You're going to need more than a new manager to rescue that cabbage club of yours.

I'll bet you a username change that United finish above Arsenal.

"Jose Mourinho's Rim Job Princess" has a nice ring to it for you.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

The fact that you was no where near us even when we had an awful season is why there is a clear gap. You've hired a manager who blew a 4-0 lead in the Champions League and who actually failed to win the poverty French league with PSG. Lacazette is shit. Ozil has been trash since 2014. Mkhi will be no where to be seen once it starts getting tough. Ramsey? He's had one good season in his entire career.

What I want to know is where all this Arsenal bravado is coming from? When the season ends and you're still 6th at best, whose fault will it be now that Wenger has left?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> Leicester. Quite the laugh you're having. Lost their best player and their current best player is an aging 31 year old who relies on his pace. Leicester fighting for 6th is straight :jet3


Unfortunately I agree, the way we look we'll finish 16th not 6th.

If we can get in another CB and a suitable replacement for Mahrez then I may think different, right now after what we saw from Puel last season my confidence is extremely low.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Vader said:


> United finished about 20 points in front of Arsenal last season and we were fucking shit for half of it. You're going to need more than a new manager to rescue that cabbage club of yours.
> 
> I'll bet you a username change that United finish above Arsenal.
> 
> "Jose Mourinho's Rim Job Princess" has a nice ring to it for you.


You're on then.

And you can have "Unai Emery's Chained Slave" WHEN we finish above you.

However if he gets sacked, all bets are off.

Can't wait till we see Mourinho arrive at a press conference with a black eye because he shat on his players once again the week before.



Joel said:


> The fact that you was no where near us even when we had an awful season is why there is a clear gap. You've hired a manager who blew a 4-0 lead in the Champions League and who actually failed to win the poverty French league with PSG. Lacazette is shit. Ozil has been trash since 2014. Mkhi will be no where to be seen once it starts getting tough. Ramsey? He's had one good season in his entire career.
> 
> What I want to know is where all this Arsenal bravado is coming from? When the season ends and you're still 6th at best, whose fault will it be now that Wenger has left?


If pre-season doesn't matter then last season surely isn't an indicator of anything as both teams have new managers. Not concerned with previous shit results as they're unlikely to happen again at this point. I don't get this mentality that a couple of bad results and you expect those type of results to happen every other game under that manager. I also don't get the whole losing the league Monaco thing. I guess it couldn't be that Monaco were just a better team that season who had Mbappe, Lemar, Falcao, Fabinho, Bernardo Silva. But cool, the baby out with the bathwater - the Chelsea way.

And I'd take Lacazette over Morata or Giroud and anybody who wouldn't is probably lying. I'd also take any of the midfielders mentioned over any Chelsea option.

I guess people don't realise the damage Wenger did over the last decade or so but in regards to more recent times there have been several players that have come to our club that have excelled and then they take a huge dip. Mustafi has not always been shit, Xhaka looked good when he first came, Kolasinac was one the signings of the season until after a few months, Lacazette was never playing a full 90 and had an injury that needed to be taken care of. It's not a coincidence and it's madness to think every player we signed are just shit with no football ability, it's because something was not being done right on the training pitch.

Now we got a new manager who will fix up whatever shit Wenger left behind. Just like Conte did at Chelsea after they finished 10th no? I forget, who was the manager he replaced @Vader ;?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

There are some fair criticisms of Emery, but he lost the 2017 Ligue 1 to a Monaco side with plenty of talent that got 95 points (and a CL SF). It’s a little disingenuous to use it as a stick to beat him with by suggesting it was an easy league to win.

“Unai Emery’s Chained Slave” :lol I like that


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Everyone make sure to bookmark this page and save it for the end of the season :cudi


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I do not have the same confidence levels this new poster guy has but I do think we will be a lot better this season. City and Liverpool look like the top 2 then Arsenal, Utd, Spurs and Chelsea will scrap it out for the last 2 champions league places, not rocket science i know but I think we will firmly be in the chase this season

If Ozil has been shit since 2014 i can't wait to see him if he rediscovers his form as he is still the top assist man in the prem since then. Miki was our best player from January and reuniting him with Auba could be the best thing Wenger done for the club in a long time. Lacazette scored 14 in 31 games last season which is not a bad return at all for his first season.The signing of Torreira is exactly what we have been missing for years. A no nonsense defensive midfielder who will put his foot in and actually defend. I still think another forward thinking player will be brought in before the deadline also

As others have already stated Emery not winning the in his first season at PSG is not that bad a thing when you look at the quality in the Monaco team that won it. I would also say to lose that lead against Barca can't be blamed on him either. To concede 3 goals in the last 6 minutes would suggest it is the players who shit out and not the manager. For 178 minutes of the 2 legs PSG were in total control

I think Spurs have already reached their peak under Poch ( still not even come close to winning a trophy) and with another new manager at Chelsea it is hard to predict how strong they will be. UTD have a better squad on paper out of the 4 but with Jose already sulking like a baby and trying his best to lose the dressing room who knows how they will perform this season

Whatever the outcome as a Arsenal fan i am optimistic to be going into a new season without Wenger at the helm. If he was still in charge i know for a fact 6th place would be the best I could hope for.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Lots of good points here but i'll pipe with a few comments.

Emery is 100% to blame for the Barca loss. Set up like an absolute coward that night and throwing a 4-0 lead was unprecedented and humiliating. Barca were all over the shop at that point as well, as shown by being smashed by Juve a few weeks later and almost throwing a massive lead over Madrid in the league - and obviously the first leg 4-0 loss itself.

95 points should be the minimum requirement for PSG in that poverty league.

I'm interested as to where the Arsenal fans confidence is coming from. Yes, they've made a couple of good signings (and a couple of strange ones), but I really don't see who they're jumping that's above them. Chelsea may have weaknesses, but they have the best player with the ball and the best player without the ball the league has to offer - one or two players of that calibre will be enough. All the other teams were miles clear last season. As for pre season, Arsenal (with a chunk of their first 11 playing) lost to Atletico Madrid's second string and then (again with most of their first 11) smashed PSG's kids. Not that pre season matters anyway.

I'll tell you one person who wouldn't take Lacazette over Giroud btw - World Cup winning manager Deschamps :mj


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I don't mind Emery so that's not too bad for me. 

Form in pre season is fuck all, the exact same as friendly internationals. Pointless games besides fitness or giving new players a go. Add that basically our entire first team is missing and they're utterly irrelevant games. 

Xhaka and Mustafi are fucking horrendous too.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Seb said:


> Lots of good points here but i'll pipe with a few comments.
> 
> Emery is 100% to blame for the Barca loss. Set up like an absolute coward that night and throwing a 4-0 lead was unprecedented and humiliating. Barca were all over the shop at that point as well, as shown by being smashed by Juve a few weeks later and almost throwing a massive lead over Madrid in the league - and obviously the first leg 4-0 loss itself.
> 
> ...


Unless a manager did something ridiculous like subbing his keeper and putting his centre forward in goal i don't see how he can be at fault for a team conceding 3 goals in the last 6 minutes. The players shit out, not the manager

Very strange point you make that coz Arsenal were miles behind last season they can't make that up this season. Leicester gained 40 points when they won the league from the season before, the next season Chelsea gained 43 points and won the league. I could give loads of examples of teams improving massively from one season to the next. We have as good of a front 4 as anyone in the league. For me our major problem in recent seasons have been defensively and centre mid. Weather or not the players we have signed solve that problem remains to be seen but for the first time in a long time we are attempting to address those problems. I am not confident to a level of thinking we are gonna piss the league or anything. Just confident that we will be much more competitive now that Wenger who by far has been out biggest problem has gone 

A couple of weeks ago I watched a Liverpool team with the likes of Van Dijk, Fabinho, Milner, Kieta, Sturridge on the pitch draw 0-0 against Bury. Pre season results mean fuckall


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

He got his tactics completely wrong. Losing 6-1 when you know going into the game you're through unless you lose by 4-5 clear goals is inexcusable. Set up like a complete coward.

Agreed about pre-season, but that was the other posters' argument.

With regards to overhauling points, in those two examples the top teams also declined. I don't see that happening - Arsenal should be a stronger force next season, but so should all the other teams, the only questionable one really is Man Utd, and that could change with a signing or two. I agree you'll be more competitive, I still think you'll be 6th though. I've seen enough of Emery bombing it against top teams, and whilst there is no Barcelona or Real Madrid in the Prem, there are five other teams who are as good or better right now.

Where do you all think Arsenal will finish? I think we all agree here, just not on the extent of how much they'll be improved next season.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I can maybe see them finish above Manchester United if Jose has a total blow up but even then I doubt it. I think Arsenal will finish 6th. They will most likely be better but I don't see them catching anyone above them.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

An Arsenal fan's deluded scenario which banks on a United meltdown only has them finishing 3rd :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Beat Real Madrid so we’re basically reigning European Champions. And all that talk of crisis.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Morata is done at Chelsea.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Joel said:


> Morata is done at Chelsea.



Hudson-Adoye looks much more impressive.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Odoi. You'll learn it soon, don't worry :mj

He's continuously embarrassing Bellerin. Tbf, he's clearly a special talent and we know Bellerin can't defend so it's not so surprising. But yeah, it's time for this kid to get a lot of minutes. He's ready.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Not mad at today's result at all

COYG


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

You should be worried about the performance seeing as you believe in preseason and your strong side had problems against a Chelsea side with 4 or 5 key players available. You were outplayed in the first half and taken to the cleaners by a 17 year old. Our achilles heel is tonight is what will be all season - Morata. 

Credit to Arsenal though. They patiently waited until Chelsea had a 18 year old goalkeeper, a 17 year old centre back, Drinkwater, Bakayoko, Moses and Piazon all on to finally try to get back into the game and that tactic paid off with the last kick of the game :mj4


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

All the complaining some Arsenal fans were doing because of Lichtsteiner’s signing seems silly now. CHO would’ve wrecked Sead if he was on the other flank too - surely Nacho Mon is staying. In fact Hudson-Adoi probably should have been tried on the right as he won’t play on the left.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Hudson-Odoi (how am I the first one to spell his name right?) was immense today. Absolutely torched the backline. I'm pretty sure Bellerin is still running after him. The kid looks like a special talent.

I'm going to guess Arsenal/Chelsea will battle it out for 5th. I'm not sure either side can jump into the top 4, but if either one does, it's going to be the one with Hazard/Kante/Azpil/TBo. The only thing that gives me pause for Chelsea, and hope for Arsenal, is that Morata is absolutely broken mentally. He looks so lost out there. Give the starts to Batman.

I want to believe that Emery will fix the defense but I don't see it. I still see a defensive unit that's going leak goals profusely. Mustafi and Sokratis? Top CB pairing? Ughhhh. Bellerin has no interest in defending, and I'm not sure we're going to actually keep our best defender (Monreal). 

Do love Torreira. Ozil is amazing for the player he is. Auba is going to bang in a lot of goals (should challenge for the top scorer), and I like Laca to have a nice year as well. 

Still unsure what Xhaka will give us. Ramsey might be a distraction if he doesn't resign. And the club is desperate for a winger. Would like us to sell some deadwood, bring in another legit defensive midfielder (N'Zonzi please), and a legit winger on loan. Run a true 4-2-3-1 with proper balance. Buttttt, I don't see any of that happening unless City/Chelsea spank in the first two matches. Even then I doubt any buys happen.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Joel said:


> You should be worried about the performance seeing as you believe in preseason and your strong side had problems against a Chelsea side with 4 or 5 key players available. You were outplayed in the first half and taken to the cleaners by a 17 year old. Our achilles heel is tonight is what will be all season - Morata.
> 
> Credit to Arsenal though. They patiently waited until Chelsea had a 18 year old goalkeeper, a 17 year old centre back, Drinkwater, Bakayoko, Moses and Piazon all on to finally try to get back into the game and that tactic paid off with the last kick of the game :mj4


But we won so I don't care


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Hudson-Odoi (how am I the first one to spell his name right?) was immense today. Absolutely torched the backline. I'm pretty sure Bellerin is still running after him. The kid looks like a special talent.
> 
> I'm going to guess Arsenal/Chelsea will battle it out for 5th. I'm not sure either side can jump into the top 4, but if either one does, it's going to be the one with Hazard/Kante/Azpil/TBo. The only thing that gives me pause for Chelsea, and hope for Arsenal, is that Morata is absolutely broken mentally. He looks so lost out there. Give the starts to Batman.
> 
> ...


The deadline is On 9 th of August now so we won't have chance to sign anybody if we do get smashed of City and Chelsea. Think we will sign may be 1 more but wouldn't hold my breath on that


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> But we won so I don't care


On penalties...

I hope you're going to be ok when December comes and you realise that this season isn't going to be the one where you turn things around. Because you're in for one hell of a rude awakening.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I just learned about the moved deadline.

Who approved this nonsense? 

No more panic buys on the 31st?! Who is going to interview Harry Redknapp? Who is going to take Jermaine Pennant on loan?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

IT'S TIME

*PREDICTIONS*
1. Liverpool
2. Man City
3. Spurs
4. United
5. Chelsea
6. Arsenal
7. I
8. D
9. O
10. N
11. O
12. T
13. C
14. A
15. R
16. E
17. Everton
18. I
19. D
20. C

*Top Scorer*
1. Salah
2. Kane
3. Aubameyang

*Player of the Season*
Salah

*Manager of the Season*
Klopp

*Month in which Jose leaves/is fired*
November

*FA Cup*
Spurs

*League Cup*
Liverpool

*Best Signing*
Naby Keita

*Flop Signing*
Richarlison


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

1. City
2. Pool
3. Chelsea
4. United
5. Spurs
6. Arsenal

Top Scorer: Salah
Best Player: Sane
Most Assists: De Bruyne
Best Manager: Pep
Jose Sacked: January
Best Signing: Jorginho
Flop Signing: Richarlison
FA Cup: Spurs
League Cup: Chelsea


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

1. City
2. Liverpool
3. Chelsea
4. Spurs
5. Arsenal
6. Man United
7. West Ham
8. Everton
9. Wolves
10. Leicester
11. Crystal Palace
12. Bournemouth
13. Burnley
14. Fulham
15. Newcastle
16. Southampton
17. Watford
18. Brighton
19. Huddersfield
20. Cardiff

Things get a little murky after the top 10 for me. 

I think City will win the league again but it will be very close between them and Liverpool. I can not see City replicating their dominance but they are still the best team in the country.

Chelsea always seem to do well when they bring in a new manager so i think they will finish top four. Spurs' consistency will edge them into the top four over Arsenal who are in transition.

I feel Manchester United are going to implode this season and will miss out on the top four.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

1. Man City
2. Tottenham
3. Chelsea
4. Liverpool
-----------------------------
5. Man Utd
6. Arsenal 
7. Everton
8. Leicester
9. Newcastle
10. Fulham
11. West Ham
12. Wolves
13. Bournemouth
14. Burnley
15. Southampton
16. Crystal Palace
17. Brighton
-----------------------------------
18. Huddersfield
19. Watford
20. Cardiff



Top scorer: Kane
Player of the season: Eriksen
Most assists: Eriksen
Manager of the season: Guardiola
Jose leaves/sacked: February
Best signing: Seri
Flop: Meyer
FA Cup: Man City
League Cup: Chelsea


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

1. United
2. City
3. Liverpool
4. Chelsea
-----
18. Cardiff
19. Huddersfield
20. Arsenal (with zero points/-5 points for being Arsenal)


Top Scorer: Sanchez
Best Player: Sanchez
Most Assists: Sanchez
Best Manager: Jose
Month Jose Gets a Statue: June
Best Signing: Fred
Flop Signing: Anyone Arsenal have signed
FA Cup: United
League Cup: United


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

http://www.skysports.com/football/bay-munich-vs-man-utd/stats/392356

Travelling from Miami to Munich just to park the bus in a friendly :jose :antijose

Bring on the new season :brodgers


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Thank fuck I didn't watch it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Fuck it I am always shit at these but I will give it a go

1. City
2. Liverpool
3. Spurs
4. Chelsea
5. Man United
6. Arsenal
7. West Ham
8. Leicester
9. Wolves
10. Everton
11. Burnley
12. Bournemouth 
13. Fulham 
14. Watford 
15. Newcastle
16. Southampton 
17. Brighton
18. Crystal Palace
19. Cardiff 
20. Huddersfield


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

1. Liverpool
2. Man City
3. Tottenham
4. Chelsea
-----------------------------
5. Arsenal
6. Man United
7. Leicester
8. West Ham
9. Everton
10. Fulham
11. Newcastle
12. Burnley
13. Wolves
14. Crystal Palace
15. Brighton
16. Southampton
17. Bournemouth
-----------------------------------
18. Watford
19. Huddersfield
20. Cardiff



Top scorer: Salah
Player of the season: Salah
Most assists: De Bruyne
Manager of the season: Klopp
Jose leaves/sacked: December
Best signing: Allison 
Flop: Richarilson
FA Cup: Tottenham
League Cup: Man City

:klopp6


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I see we're in full OUR YEAR mode :trips8


1. Man City
2. Liverpool
3. Chelsea 
4. Man United
5. Arsenal
6. Tottenham

7. West Ham
8. Wolves
9. Burnley
10. Everton 
11. Leicester
12. Fulham
13. Crystal Palace
14. Bournemouth 
15. Watford
16. Southampton 
17. Brighton
-----------------------------------
18. Newcastle
19. Huddersfield
20. Cardiff


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

1. Liverpool
2. Man City
3. Tottenham
4. Chelsea


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

1. Man City
2. Liverpool
3. Tottenham
4. Arsenal
5. Chelsea
6. Man United


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Has there ever been a year since 1990 when Liverpool fans didn't think they were gonna win the league? :mj4


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Perturbator said:


> Has there ever been a year since 1990 when Liverpool fans didn't think they were gonna win the league? :mj4


You seen this ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026468102769438720
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Yeah none of them spoke to the media after our friendlies either. I heard conflicting stories that Ashley either reduced bonuses by 75% or removed bonuses altogether unless the team finishes in the top six :bosque

It's all a fucking circus as usual, Rafa is in the last year of his contract but apparently can't walk because he'd have to pay like £3m or something, and vice versa


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

1. Liverpool
2. Manchester City
3. Manchester United
4. Tottenham
5. Chelsea
6. Arsenal
---
18. Burnley
19. Huddersfield
20. Cardiff


Top Scorer: Kane
Best Player: De Bruyne
Most Assists: De Bruyne
Best Manager: Klopp
Jose Sacked: He won't
Best Signing: Keita
Flop Signing: Richarlison
FA Cup: Manchester City
League Cup: Chelsea


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Did anyone actually predict Mourinho's other meltdowns? I know the 2015 one definitely wasn't anticipated. 

Have a feeling Mourinho has duped everyone.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm Man Utd and I'm disappointed at the way the beginning of the season is about to to start and all we have is Fred ! Lee grants ffs not even gonna comment on that , Liverpool will be man shittys closet rivals by the looks of things and I think arsenal may surprise a few people .

1 Man Shitty
2 Liverpool
3 Man Utd
4 Arsenal

5 Chelsea
6 Tottenham 


18 Wolves
19 Cardiff
20 Watford


Good luck to all the people on here's teams and @ERIK what do u think dude ?

The Pic Of the Greatest Manager in Premier Lge History the good ol' days when we actually won stuff , the best year of my footy life when we won the treble I was in Ibiza celebrating when soljskaer scored the winner , a memory that lasts forever, now look at us ....... fingers crossed we have the fortitude to be up there competing with the rest , IM A RED DEVIL TILL I DIE! > And GERS FAN TILL I DIE TOO! STEVIE GERARDS BLUE ARMY!Good luck once again to Even People who's teams aren't on the premier lge:smile2:


Peace y'all :wink2:



Perturbator said:


> Yeah none of them spoke to the media after our friendlies either. I heard conflicting stories that Ashley either reduced bonuses by 75% or removed bonuses altogether unless the team finishes in the top six :bosque
> 
> It's all a fucking circus as usual, Rafa is in the last year of his contract but apparently can't walk because he'd have to pay like £3m or something, and vice versa



And you wonder why dad supports man Utd and growing up that's the team I followed along with rangers even though I'm a catholic lol when I was young we use to order the rangers tapes from there season at WH SMITH same with my wrestling tapes back then in the 1990s that what we done, I remember the purple casing from wrestlemania 3 weird how things like that stick in the brain , Newcastle fans where I'm from don't even go to the matches most of my mates stopped buying season tickets for the toon as Ashley put the prices up , he's a buisness man and to top it off supports bloody Tottenham did any one no that ! 

Good luck to all the toon fans your in a worse state than man Utd, hope u stay up though that's why they need Ashley gone, The roar from the stasdium in The toon on A Saturday is the loudest I've ever heard and ive been to a few stadiums over the years . HOWAY THE LADS !!!! :grin2:

Peace y'all.:wink2:


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



CesaroSwing said:


> Did anyone actually predict Mourinho's other meltdowns? I know the 2015 one definitely wasn't anticipated.
> 
> Have a feeling Mourinho has duped everyone.


I'm with you. I have learned the hard way for over a decade: don't underestimate Mourinho.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

slightly disappointed that we're not still trying to buy Fekir, Think he would add so much extra depth and quality we need to challenge for the title. It's obvious Lyon were asking for too much money which is why we decided to go for shaqiri instead which left more funds available to seal the Alisson deal so it might have been a good move in the end. All in all though we have put ourselves in a very good position to succeed this season I literally cannot wait for this weekend, finally Saturday afternoons have some meaning again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I'd still like Fekir, but it looks very unlikely now.

If Chelsea get him tho :armfold

Think Klopp is happy with the squad and that our business is done in terms of players coming in. Expect a couple to leave before the deadline tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Lyon probably leaking fake news to make Liverpool bid.

Anyways, stop being greedy, Brock. You've had far more than enough transfers this summer :kobe


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Can I have another CB and a forward, too


































:klopp6


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

People placing Liverpool 2nd (and even 1st) seem very optimistic that two new player will fit seamlessly into a new midfield three in a new league and tear it up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Liverpool agreed a fee, they pulled out because of his knee. Similar to when they pulled out of signing Loic Remy.

They've had a good window regardless.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I'm certainly being all champ manager greedy :klopp6 but regardless on if we sign anyone else or not, I'm still over the moon with our summer business. Esp signing Fabinho so quick and managing to land Alisson.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

*Cute how many people think we’re suddenly going to be a mess despite finishing above “had a great season” Liverpool last year. Nonsense thinking Chelsea are now a better team than us. They feel like a comfortable 6th right now then Arsenal and then the rest. A lot can change by the end of the week though. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

BBC put up a LUCK TABLE for last season :banderas



> How did the 'Luck Index' work?
> 
> A research team collaborated with ex-Premier League referee Peter Walton, analysing footage from every game of the 2017-18 Premier League season and watching for:
> 
> ...


Woodward should clearly hire :zidane once Jose is out the door.

(or go a different route and get :cockhead4)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

lol some delusional Liverpool related predictions in here 










cue another 3rd or 4th place finish


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Hopefully we're using the Fekir money on the refs. Would be nice to play the season on an even playing field 

Nearly as many United fans in here talking about Liverpool as there are Liverpool fans


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

fans can never get enough of us :klopp6


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Hello am I the only one here that thinks because his company has naming rights for everton’s training ground (Alisher Usmanov).

That Alisher Usmanov could potentially invest in Everton as the owner Farhad Moshiri is friend and accountant, they also were both Arsenal shareholders .

I look forward to thoughts on if it will happen?

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

PREDICTIONS

1. Arsenal
2. Man City
3. Liverpool
4. Chelsea
5. Spurs
6. West Ham
7. Wolves
8. Everton
9. Man United
10. Crystal Palace
11. Fulham
12. Burnley
13. Brighton
14. Bournemouth
15. Newcastle
16. Leicester
17. Huddersfield
18. Cardiff
19. Southampton
20. Watford

Top Scorer
1. Aubameyang
2. Salah
3. Lacazette

Player of the Season
Aubameyang

Manager of the Season
Emery

Month in which Jose leaves/is fired
Christmas

FA Cup
Arsenal (SPURS LOSE AGAIN)

League Cup
Man City

Best Signing
Torreira

Flop Signing
Dalot

Emery is Thanos and our new signings are the infinity Stones. Be ready to get dusted lads.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

PREDICTIONS

1. Man City
2. Man Utd
3. Liverpool
4. Tottenham
5. Chelsea
6. Arsenal
7. Everton
8. West Ham
9. Leicester
10. Southampton
11. Burnley
12. Newcastle
13. Fulham
14. Bournemouth
15. Crystal Palace
16. Watford
17. Wolves
18. Cardiff
19. Brighton
20. Huddersfield

Top Scorer
1. Kane
2. Aguero
3. Lukaku

Player of the Season
POGBA

Manager of the Season
Jose

Month in which Jose STOPS WHINING
Never

FA Cup
Man Utd

League Cup
Tottenham

Best Signing
FRED

Flop Signing
Dalot

:fergie


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Just gonna predict the top 6 cause I honestly don't follow most of the other clubs aside from my hipster fascination with Eddie Howe's Bournemouth who I think will finish at about 10th. They did very well to overcome a terrible start last season to finish 12th, think they'll do better this season. 

1. Man City
2. Liverpool
3. Tottenham
4. Man United
5. Arsenal 
6. Chelsea

Liverpool's main issues last season in terms of our squad were our depth in attack and midfield, and a lack of a commanding and reliable GK. Definitely happy with our midfield situation now that we've got Keita - who should start in our more attacking midfield role previously occupied by Chamberlain - and Fabinho who'll probably split games with Henderson at DM. Milner is always class at what he does and will provide good depth, while Wijnaldum is showing signs of a football player who isn't entirely useless this preseason so hopefully he can carry that into his substitute appearances during the season. We also have Lallana back but aside from his ongoing fitness issues I'm not sure he really fits into our side anymore. I could see him struggling to find games and even leaving in January if not sooner. 

Wasn't thrilled about the Shaqiri signing but he's been really good in preseason and could serve that "fourth man in an attacking front 3" niche well enough for us. Not convinced about our striker situation behind Firmino though due to Sturridge's notorious fitness issues and reports we'll be selling on Ings (who has been injured most of his time with us and failed to impress when he's played). Origi will probably be sold/loaned out and Solanke just has never impressed me, though perhaps he'll develop a lot this year. That'd be nice. 

Meanwhile Alisson looks like the perfect long-term solution at GK for us. Hopefully that sorts out our defensive issues. We'll see. 

What's going to make or break us in my view is whether or not our front 3 can stay fit (we were extraordinarily lucky last season in this department and still only finished 4th), and if we can find a way to break down teams that are sit deep. This was actually our greatest flaw last season as we dropped a lot of points to much weaker sides that we just couldn't break down. I'm not really optimistic as Klopp is pretty stubborn about the way he likes to play.

That said, I think our signings will be enough to push us past Tottenham and I see United dropping off a bit due to Mourinho's eccentricities. Meanwhile Chelsea and Arsenal don't really look like top 4 teams right now to me.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



farhanc said:


> Hello am I the only one here that thinks because his company has naming rights for everton’s training ground (Alisher Usmanov).
> 
> That Alisher Usmanov could potentially invest in Everton as the owner Farhad Moshiri is friend and accountant, they also were both Arsenal shareholders .
> 
> ...


It's inevitable at this point that Usmanov will no doubt end up joining Moshiri at Everton. Especially with rumors Kenwright is to step down any day now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

As the transfer windows now closed, predictions...

1. Man City - They'll still be far too strong.
2. Liverpool - Out of the challengers they've done the best business, still don't see it being enough.
3. Man Utd - Poor window but on paper their squad is strong enough for top four.
4. Chelsea - May take time to adjust to Sarri, think they'll grow as the season progresses, exciting midfield.
-----------------------------
5. Arsenal - Look dangerous in forward areas, their defence still looks a problem though, could cost them.
6. Tottenham - No new signings could prove costly.
7. West Ham - Great window, exciting signings, good manager, they finally have good foundations.
8. Wolves - They'll either be the story of the season or the flop of the season, I'll go with story of the season.
9. Leicester - I'm more confident in our prospects than I was a few weeks back, I think we have enough for top ten.
10. Everton - They've made signings that could easily flop, Silva plays good football though, I expect a solid season.
11. Fulham - They've pulled off some real coups, I rate Jokanovic, looking forward to watching them this season.
12. Burnley - I expect them to be weaker; however I think they have a strong enough squad for solid mid table.
13. Brighton - They are making a real effort to establish themselves as a solid Premier League outfit, I expect them to stay up.
14. Crystal Palace - Haven't had a good window, they look light in forward areas, Meyer will be key as will Zaha.
15. Newcastle - All depends whether Rafa stays or not, if he walks at some point I can see them getting relegated.
16. Watford - I don't think Gracia is the right man; however they have some very talented players, they'll just survive.
17. Bournemouth - I expect this to be the season where they'll struggle.
-----------------------------------
18. Southampton - A toss up between them and Bournemouth for this spot, Hughes as manager with an average looking squad, bye bye.
19. Huddersfield - They have second season syndrome written all over them.
20. Cardiff - Signed a bunch of Championship journeymen, they'll have their moments but look far too weak to stay in the division.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Tomorrow :mark


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Anyone play dream team? PM me your league pins


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Only four 3pm kick offs tomorrow :mj2

Roll on Sunday :klopp6


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Why don’t we think Chelsea are a top 4 team?

Hazard Batman CHO
RLC/Barkley Jorginho Kante
Alonso/Emerson Rudiger Christienson Azpi

Looks a solid team to me, only weakness is Bats but with an attacking side plenty of goals to be found.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Woodward deserves to be skinned alive.

Another circus performance in the transfer window and then a shameful press brefing to confirm the wars going on behind the scenes on the fucking eve of the season as he just had to get his side into the puclic domain. Get murdered you fuck.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I've never really done this on here before so I'll post my season 2018/2019 Premier League predictions:

1. Man City - Still the best team in the league for me, I see no one stopping them
2. Liverpool - Best business of the transfer window, improving on an already well working squad, can see them being City's closest challengers
3. Man Utd - Awful window from us, a failure from top to bottom when we really needed reinforcements in certain key areas (especially right wing) but this is still a great squad so they should finish in the top 4 (as long as Mourinho doesn't implode mid-season)
4. Chelsea - Improved their midfield, kept a hold of Hazard (so far) and I think they have a point to prove after last season, I see them coming back into Champions League football next season.
5. Arsenal - I can see their attacking play being one of the best this season but defensively, I think they are still vulnerable there so I think that will be the reason they just miss out on a Champions League spot.
6. Tottenham - They haven't signed anyone, you always need to bring in a couple of players to freshen things up and challenge spots in the team, I think this can cost them.
7. Leicester - They've lost Mahrez but I still think they'll do well and they have some great young prospects in their team, I think they'll have a great season.
8. West Ham - Appears they don't want a repeat of last season and have invested heavily in this transfer window, think this is where they'll sit.
9. Everton - Another new manager but he plays exciting football, some good signings and some not-so-good but I think they have a good squad to get in the top 10.
10. Wolves - They play some cracking football and although this is a bigger test than the Championship I think they will be the big surprise of the season and will achieve top 10 status.
11. Fulham - A completely different Fulham team both in terms of manager, player and playing style to what we saw when they were relegated from the Premier League, they play some good stuff. Think they'll do well.
12. Burnley - Won't do as well as last season as they overachieved but I still think they'll be solid as always and the players really work hard for their manager, think they will avoid the relegation scrap.
13. Crystal Palace - I'm divided on this as they haven't had a good transfer window but they've kept Zaha and have Meyer, both I think will be key to where they finish. They better hope Benteke is firing on all cylinders this season as if he shows what he's capable of like he did at Villa I think they could have a decent season.
14. Brighton - A solid squad where I think they will have a good home record this season, which will lead to their survival for another season.
15. Newcastle - Another poor window with hardly any investment from that fat pig, Ashley but I think Rafa will be the difference here in Newcastle staying up as long as he stays for the duration.
16. Watford - Talented squad that will do just enough to avoid relegation.
17. Southampton - I don't rate Hughes as a manager and I do think they'll really struggle this year but I think they have enough in their squad (as well as experience) to survive.
18. Bournemouth - Howe has done wonders with this team but I think they'll struggle even more this season and will finally be relegated.
19. Cardiff City - They'll try their best to be hard to beat and will try and be as physical as possible but they don't have enough quality to avoid relegation.
20. Huddersfield Town - As some have said, I think they'll have second season syndrome and will be relegated.

United start the season against Leicester tonight, I'm somewhat looking forward to the game and for the Premier League being back... I just hope United not only we win but win convincingly. Make a statement after the woeful pre-season and the awful summer transfer window!


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Top 8 for me:

Liverpool - Yes, I think they'll do it
Man City 
Arsenal - Enough new signings to get into top 3
Tottenham - Although they haven't signed anyone, They have been consistent past few seasons and have kept their big names. 

Chelsea, Man Utd, Everton & West Ham - Cant decide order of 5,6, 7 & 8. Hammers & Everton have done excellent signing in my opinion and will bridge the gap between the top. Chelsea Havent signed enough but I can see them being above Utd. 

Utd, dont know whats good wrong for us. I grew up a Utd fan as my Dad as always been Utd, but after past few seasons and moving back to Oxfordshire, Ive found myself less of a Utd fan and actually have a season ticket for Reading FC. Jose was the wrong choice in my opinion as manager, as he mostly buys big names without building talent, which is what Utd have mostly done under Fergie. I was only saying the other day that if Fergie was still manager, Utd would of beat Spurs to Ali and guys like Will Hughes, Ryan Sessegnon and Harry Maguire would already be at Utd. For example, I could of easily seen Sessegnon brought in January and loaned back Fulham for rest of last season, like Utd use to always do. Hell, I could of even seen Fergie buying Vardy after Leicester's title winning season just like when he brought Persie. Back to topic, with Jose, I can see him "leaving through mutual consent" by Christmas as Jose's last few manager runs have gone wrong behind the scenes (with Chelsea's exploding on the pitch) and Utd struggling with West Ham & Everton around them. Im hoping though Jose proves me wrong and they win tonight as they manage to make Top 4.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Irish Jet said:


> Woodward deserves to be skinned alive.
> 
> Another circus performance in the transfer window and then a shameful press brefing to confirm the wars going on behind the scenes on the fucking eve of the season as he just had to get his side into the puclic domain. Get murdered you fuck.


Let's call a temporary truce brother and pool resources to buy two tickets on Elon Musk's next rocket launch for Woodward and Ashley and divert it into the sun :cozy


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

PREMIER LEAGUE IS BACK BROTHERS

world cup was a nice distraction but nothing beats watching Liverpool week in week out. 

ITS OUR YEAR :side: :klopp6 :klopp2 :klopp3 :mane :salah :firmino :hendo2 :KLOPP


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I'm excited to see how this season goes, I'm hoping Mourinho has his 3rd season break down and gets binned. See City and Liverpool ahead of United. Some really big changes that will make for some interesting dynamics this year.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Predictions with barely any thought put in that i can quote in May:

1st: Manchester City. They'll regress obviously since last season's record breakers but they still have enough to win the league comfortably. Title will be sewn up by the spring allowing pep to focus on his real target, the Champions League. 

2nd: Manchester United. We're crap to watch but i expect us to be boringly efficient for periods of the season. Enough to reach a second place points total. Suspect we'll buy a name again in January to satisfy the hordes if we're going through a difficult patch. Fuck Ed Woodward regardless. 

3rd: Liverpool. Klopp has improved the squad and they're better than spurs. Chelsea and Arsenal, will still drop points against parked buses tho :smugjose

4th: Chelsea. Expect a strong second half of the season once Sarri gets them in his groove and a late push into the top 4. 

5th: Arsenal. They've improved with their additions but emery is a bottling wanker.

6th: Spurs. Fuck Daniel Levy :jose

7th: West Ham. Good manager and i like the business they've done. 

8th: Leicester. Will sack Puel and get someone like Rodgers in and finish strong. 

9th: Burnley. Still solid but they won't match the levels of last season. 

10th: Everton. Don't think Silva has it in him to be a success in this country, if he is sacked i'd like to see that young english manager Gary Rowlett given a go :merson :farage :reesmogg

11th: Crystal Palace. woy and Zaha will secure a steady midtable finish. 

12th: Fulham. The posh gits have recruited well and i expect them to finish above wolves, which is seemingly an unpopular opinion 

13th: Wolves. Saw them stutter a bit second half of last season. Think people are blowing their load over them prematurely, also Jokanovic > Nuno

14th: Brighton. Chris Hughton is a nice bloke. 

15th: Bournemouth. Same old stuff from Howe. 

16th: Huddersfield. Was best man at some other german freaks wedding or something. 

17th: Newcastle. Rafa will walk and Cashley will bring back Big Sam keeping them up.

18th: Southampton. I want Mark Hughes to suffer. 

19th: Watford. Had to google who their manager was. Some spanish cunt. Relegation looms large for the wannabe cockneys.

20th: Cardiff. #NEILWARNOCKLOL


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Just leaving this here so I can laugh at myself at the end of the season:

1.City
2.Liverpool
3.United
4.Chelsea
5.Arsenal
6.Spurs
7.Everton
8.Wolves
9.West Ham
10.Fulham
11.Palace
12.Leicester
13.Bournemouth
14.Burnley
15.Newcastle
16.Brighton
17.Southampton
18.Huddersfield
19.Watford
20.Cardiff

Though Spurs might have the 3rd best starting XI so if they actually manage to keep them fit and not rely on their mess of a second string they could manage top 4 pretty easily. That Chelsea/Spurs/Arsenal/United(if they have some wobbling) battle for the top 4 spots could be tasty.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Sanchez has been shocking 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Happy with what I saw from Leicester tonight, positive performance.

Better team in the first half I thought, we controlled things well, something which we didn't do last season. Maddison was brilliant as was Ricardo, the left side of Chilwell and Gray caused problems all game.

Second half wasn't as good but it was decent enough, Silva was crap though, gave the ball away far too many times.

Thought United looked like the United of last season, wasn't impressed with what I saw. Rashford was marked out the game by Morgan and Maguire, Fred is a bigger nutjob than Fellaini.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Not the best game to watch and it was like watching the same United during the second half of last season (as well as pre-season) but there were improvements from the team in the 2nd half and we secured the 3 points, so that's a positive. Still, I'm concerned as it's still not... there. I'm hoping things will get better and the football will be more fluid and that we don't play counter attacking football against a team at home again as we shouldn't be doing that, especially against Leicester but still, I'll take the win for now and see where United are and how they are performing around October/November time.

Leicester should be very pleased with their performance, Maddison especially looked fantastic and very comfortable in the Leicester side. A very tidy player that can only get better. They gave us a slight scare at the end with the Vardy goal (no idea what Bailly and De Gea were doing there) and I thought they were the better team first half and could have been going in even if it wasn't for a cracking De Gea save from Maddison's shot so they shouldn't be disheartened by the performance. I think they're going to have a really good season this year.

As for us, I thought Rashford was the worst player on the pitch. Maguire and Morgan did a good job on him but you can tell Mourinho's system and tactics doesn't suit Rashford in the lone striker role. However, this is the time we should be seeing Rashford doing more. He seemed to pull out of aerial battles or trying to hold the ball and at one point when Sanchez delivered a decent ball into the box, Rashford stayed in the same spot and allowed Maguire to run in front of him and clear it. A very frustrating night for him. You could see the difference when Lukaku came on, who held the ball much better and got in some good positions including the one moment where he should have scored, although it was a great save from Kasper. Hope Rashford learns from this and improves.

Sanchez had a very up and down game, he looked like the same player we purchased in the second half of last season. Very sloppy at times and making basic, fundamental mistakes. You would see him have a terrible 10 minute period, then he would look good for 10 minutes and then go back to being awful for another 10 minutes. I didn't think he was as bad as Rashford and he did created a couple of good chances, ran his heart out and also made a couple of amazing passes (the crossfield pass to Mata which should have lead to a goal was sublime) but still, we need more from him. He looked so sharp in pre-season but I think that was down to the fact he thrived on being the main man up front. With him playing in his natural left wing position, I hope he gets more used to the system, doesn't get in Pogba's way (which he didn't do as much last night) and starts performing as I can't really see him being the main striker unless Jose changes things and puts Lukaku on the right and Sanchez central.

Very happy for Shaw getting his first senior goal and scoring for United in what turned out to be the winner. He was solid throughout, had one lapse in judgment where Vardy barged into him to win the ball but other than that he did well and made some good runs down the wing. He took the goal well and showed a lot of tenacity to get to the ball first after the initial awful first touch. Hopefully this does his confidence the world of good and he goes on from here to cement down the left back spot and avoids injuries.

Lindelöf and Bailly did well for the majority I thought and got better as the game went on, Pogba was magical at times and had a much better second half, Mata was decent and I thought Pereira and Fred had promising displays. Overall, glad we got the 3 points but hope the performances improve especially when other players return into the team.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I thought Leicester looked pretty good on the ball, but their issue was that they barely threatened the United goal. Man Utd looked more threatening despite giving up the lion share of possession, but overall it was very much like the United for last season.

Linking back to Foreshadowed's post. What do you guys make of Rashford? I have read a lot of mixed thoughts on him online.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

1. City
2. Liverpool
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal 
5. Spurs
6. Man U
7. Everton
8. West Ham
9. Leicester 
10. Wolves 
11. Burnley
12. Palace
13. Fulham 
14. Watford
15. Newcastle
16. Southampton
17. Bournemouth 
18. Brighton
19. Huddersfield
20. Cardiff

Defo think its City's title to lose again but I do think we will give them a decent run for their money. Chelsea don't have a great squad but they also have no pressure to actually do well either so I have a feeling they will sneak a top 4 finish out of nowhere. As for the last champo league spot I think it'll be a toss up between United/Arsenal & Spurs. Spurs haven't really improved their squad but they haven't reduced it either so its hard to say. Arsenal should feel reinvigorated but its hard to say how they will perform now. United have a good enough squad to be competing for the title but that Jose 3rd season feeling is sinking in more and more and the prem is just to competitive. 6th place for them may be the one i'm wrong on the most but that's what my gut is telling me right now. 

As for the game last night it was a pretty solid opener. Leicester held their own after a mess of a penalty give away and De Gea had to make some great saves to keep them out. The Sanchez/Miki swap looks more and more beneficial to Arsenal as time goes on. I'm sure he'll find some sort of form as the season goes on but man he looks sloppy as fuck. Also I like Shaw and it sucks how much injuries have hurt him in the last year. hopefully he can kick on from that goal.


----------



## Stopspot (Jul 15, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Looking forward to Spurs vs Newcastle in a few.

Sure we didn't sign anyone. But I do agree with Pochettino that if it is too hard to find players that would directly improve the starting 11 that were also "gettable" it is probably better to focus on retaining and cultivating the existing squad. It's still a strong team and I expect another good season pending injuries. 

I also expect more movement by Spurs in January on the transfer front.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I'm almost certain that Chelsea will finish ahead of Arsenal and Liverpool. United should as well but could go either way.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Pissing the league already. Lovely stuff.

Pogba was class although he looks depressed. Mourinho looked like he was on cocaine which is good. Sanchez is shit and will ironically save Martial's career. The midfield was decent for three guys who've never met. Bailly would take your wife and you'd be forced to let him. The Luke Shawshank redemption tour begins now. 

Belated Predictions - I know I have an advantage given I've seen imperious United.

1. Man City - Drugs.
2. Manchester United - Because fuck Liverpool.
3. Spurs - Because fuck Liverpool.
4. Liverpool - Because Arsenal and Chelsea are really bad. Fuck 'em though.
5. Chelsea - Hiddink is past it.
6. Arsenal - LOL at the goofs placing them above Manchester United. Another failed season before they relocate to Los Angeles. 
7-17. Doesn't matter.
18. Huddersfield - Because fuck Liverpool
19. Sports of Fraser FC
20. Neil Warnock obviously. 

Let's do this.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Leicester should be very pleased with their performance, Maddison especially looked fantastic and very comfortable in the Leicester side. A very tidy player that can only get better. They gave us a slight scare at the end with the Vardy goal (no idea what Bailly and De Gea were doing there) and I thought they were the better team first half and could have been going in even if it wasn't for a cracking De Gea save from Maddison's shot so they shouldn't be disheartened by the performance. I think they're going to have a really good season this year.


I didn't expect us to get anything from last night but I was hoping for a positive performance, thankfully that's what I got.

Maddison will be the key this season for us, last season we lacked a player who could control things from the number 10 role. He was a standout in pre season for us, he is just a very classy footballer with great ability on the ball, him and Vardy together is an exciting prospect.

This season will all depend on how we do against the lower teams, towards the back end of last season we were absolute garbage against the likes of Stoke, Swansea, Southampton and Newcastle.



Michael Myers said:


> I thought Leicester looked pretty good on the ball, but their issue was that they barely threatened the United goal. Man Utd looked more threatening despite giving up the lion share of possession, but overall it was very much like the United for last season.


We created a fair few, much better than what we saw last season when we were having zero shots on target. Ndidi, Maddison and Gray all had chances, Iheanacho would've had more if his touch didn't let him down.

United were always going to create chances when we have Amartey and Morgan in defence, Amartey was the worst player on the pitch last night. Luckily we have Evans, Benkovic and Soyuncu to come in.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

It's great to have this back.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Palace :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Season kicks off today :klopp6


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:klopp6


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Pogba is such a drama queen. Can't let the positivity last the weekend. Prick.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Very happy with the Everton performance and the result all things considered.

Only Richarlison from the new players started, with Digne getting a couple minutes so to get such a performance from a team who have largely struggled for a couple seasons now in the first game has got me excited for when Everton finish 4th at the end of the season 

The fight the team showed after wrongly going a man down was probably the biggest highlight for me, under Sam, Koeman, Martinez, the players never came close to recovering and showing the fight that was shown last night.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Throwing out my predictions:

1) City
2) Liverpool
3) Chelsea
4) Spurs
5) United
6) Arsenal
7) Wolves

18) Southampton
19) Huddersfield Town
20) Cardiff


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Naby Keita :done


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

This Liverpool side are scary.

Keita, Wijnaldum and Milner are running the show.

Andrew Robertson is the best LB in the league.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Keita fits this Liverpool team like a glove, what a player.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Alright_Mate said:


> This Liverpool side are scary.
> 
> Keita, Wijnaldum and Milner are running the show.
> 
> Andrew Robertson is the best LB in the league.


Wijnaldum is our third choice DM. :banderas

Actually don't rate him but he had a good preseason and a good game here today in a position he doesn't play often.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

LIVERPOOL :mark:

Front 3 haven't missed a beat and Mane's resurgence after a slow start last season continues as he's now scored 13 in his last 18. Not the midfield trio I was expecting but Keita and Milner were both class and Wijnaldum was fairly solid at DM today albeit against a feeble West Ham side. 

ROBBO had a great game at left back and VVD was as commanding as ever. Gomez was shaky at times (needs more games at CB after mainly featuring as a right back for us) and Trent had an off-day in my estimation. 

Had a feeling :sturridge was gonna score after coming on and sure enough he did so with his first touch. :banderas STAY FIT PLS DANIEL 

Shaqiri hit the ground running when he came on and could prove to be exactly what we were missing last season, a forward who can come on late and keep up the pace of our attack when we need to take off one of our front 3. 

West Ham were awful today but I couldn't be more pleased with the start to the season.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Liverpool laid down the perfect marker there.

Scary good at times today, the way the front three interchange with each other is so hard to play against, they can just pick teams off whenever they feel like it.

Great all round team performance but Robertson and Milner were the stand outs for me, these two never stop running, two incredibly hard workers, Robertson in particular is the perfect LB, 90 minutes and he's still overlapping and bombing forward as he looks for another assist.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:KLOPP

West Ham were shite but fuck it we played some lovely stuff again.

:salah already off with a goal

:mane continuing his fine form from the end of last season

:sturridge getting a goal

Keita already proving to be one hell of an addition for us. Robbo continuing to develop into a fucking grand LB.

:KLOPP

Season has officially begun.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Emery against a top team, so went exactly as expected :smugwenger

Aubameyang, one of the world's best strikers, still stuck on the wing behind that donkey Lacazette :bosque


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Seb said:


> Emery against a top team, so went exactly as expected :smugwenger
> 
> Aubameyang, one of the world's best strikers, still stuck on the wing behind that donkey Lacazette :bosque


The real news in here is Liverpool beat a shit team who were perfectly set up for them to counter against.

:armfold


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028631756847673344
You really wouldn't trust this guy around your kids would you?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Why on earth did Arsenal give Granit Xhaka a new contract?

Seeing them today they just don't have the personnel to play out from the defence and midfield, Xhaka is one of the main culprits, he was utter garbage...again.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028631756847673344
> You really wouldn't trust this guy around your kids would you?


He just wanted to make sure his erection wasn't showing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:KLOPP

Great start to the season. Front three haven’t missed a step. Keita looking good and Alissons first of hopefully many clean sheets. Positive stuff.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

4 goals, clean sheet & 3 points. ﻿﻿﻿

﻿Perfect opening game. Salah looks good for a one seeson wonder :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Unorthodox said:


> 4 goals, clean sheet & 3 points. ﻿﻿﻿
> 
> ﻿Perfect opening game. Salah looks good for a one seeson wonder :lmao


it was one game m8, see if he can maintain it for the whole season before you starting having a laff

that young lad Arsenal started in CM over Torreira :lol

good result vs Leicester even if it was another meh performance. still not convinced with Alexis but good to see Luke Shaw playing well and hopefully he can kick on as relying on Young at LB again this season doesn't instil much confidence


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Guendouzi was their best midfielder. Ramsey and Xhaka were laughable.

Hard to see City relinquishing their crown this year. Only Liverpool are capable of dethroning them as United and Spurs didn't strengthen in the summer, Chelsea are in a bit of a transitional phase, and Arsenal are still Arsenal even without the old man anymore. But even then, Liverpool will have to be mighty consistent to keep up with them. Tall order.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*










Rambo wears a James Milner wristwatch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Everyone crowning Liverpool already. It’s almost like Manuel Pellegrini’s high line was a bad idea at Anfield.

They have a huge advantage over every big team right now. Their players failure to make or perform in the world cup will reap the early rewards and they should be at least 5 points clear of Chelsea, Spurs and United by Christmas. I expect them hit a wall just when some of these teams come on strong. The squad additions won’t be enough – Klopp has been running them into the ground even in pre-season, it will take its toll. 

For the aforementioned sides it’s just a matter of grinding out results in the meantime and being in contention in January. City will be fine as they’re at another level entirely. Liverpool’s test will come, let everyone ride them in the meantime. The collapse will be delicious.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Was at the game at OT, glad to get the pts & good to see Shaw get a gol, but man Pogba looks depressed

Same old United at times too, I'm worried about this season

City
Lolerpool
Chelsea
United

Top 4, Wolves comfortably mid table, all I care about

Our transfer window & especially the last day was fucking shocking btw, fuck the clowns involved in that, Ed the fucking cleft lip


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:mane :salah :klopp6 :KLOPP :sturridge

Very nice start to the season. :mark:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Certainly was , all the top teams won and Man Utd shocked even me as fan by winning lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I suppose it's kinda fitting that our new kit looks like we're sinking slowly into a dark pit of doom and despair.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Fantastic performance to watch in person :banderas Looked like we never got out of 2nd gear

Mane, Keita and Milner were the best players on the pitch. Trent was the only Liverpool player who played poorly, but still made a fantastic pass to Keita in the buildup to the first gol so idc

No player in the Prem has had as many clean sheets as VVD since he came to Liverpool and we haven't conceded a league gol at home since February :banderas

Unfortunately that was the last time I'll ever be able to watch Liverpool live after I was banned for life for hugging Salah


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I did say that was you in the chatbox :side:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:dead3


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Honestly, I didn't think that Arsenal played that poorly. Weren't outclassed. Which is a positive. The press will probably cause some teams some problems...eventually. Xhaka sucks. Guendouzi is going to be really good, and then sold for a lot of money. 

Chelsea should smack us a bit, not looking forward to that.

City though. My goodness. They're deep and talented. I thought Liverpool could challenge them, but nevermind. Should be another comfortable title this season unless they really go hard after the CL and/or have a rash of serious injuries. Such an excellent club.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Unorthodox said:


> Salah looks good for a one seeson wonder :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Irish Jet said:


> Everyone crowning Liverpool already. *It’s almost like Manuel Pellegrini’s high line was a bad idea at Anfield.*
> 
> They have a huge advantage over every big team right now. Their players failure to make or perform in the world cup will reap the early rewards and they should be at least 5 points clear of Chelsea, Spurs and United by Christmas. I expect them hit a wall just when some of these teams come on strong. The squad additions won’t be enough – Klopp has been running them into the ground even in pre-season, it will take its toll.
> 
> For the aforementioned sides it’s just a matter of grinding out results in the meantime and being in contention in January. City will be fine as they’re at another level entirely. Liverpool’s test will come, let everyone ride them in the meantime. The collapse will be delicious.


not to mention they just don't have the players to play that 3-4-3 system and it was painfully obvious last season too, yet here they were persisting with it :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Liverpool are going to win the league because they smashed a team who's midfield consisted of Noble, Wilshere and Rice.

:mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:klopp6


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Lool at this rate there's more people saying we won't win the league than people saying we will win it. The utter salt is disturbing.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Don't know why people are getting so mad that Liverpool are being hyped as possible competition to City. You do realize that portraying the Prem as another boring season-long procession to the title for City helps nobody? Even if City end up as runaway winners in the end, Liverpool are gonna be talked about as contenders because it creates content and discussion. The reason Liverpool are being chosen as the team to challenge City is because:
1. We spent a lot in the summer
2. We score lots of goals and are exciting to watch
3. We can actually beat City in matches
4. We made it to the CL Final last season
5. Chelsea and Arsenal have new managers, Jose was having a meltdown in preseason and Spurs made no signings

And even after all that, nearly every single media prediction I've seen has been for City to win the Prem

It's not rocket-science but then again I guess it's not surprising that it's too difficult for some of the posters in here to comprehend


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Y'all need to chill, that was Week 1 of 38

Let the scousers blow their load for now


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Don't need Liverpool fans to say anything when everyone else seems to always have their say for us :klopp6


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

There were loads of posts wanking over Liverpool beating an average team with a defensively inept manager. That’s probably what the response is to.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

^ there were posts before that too. Plus we played really well. Can only beat what is in front of you. Tell us nothing about how we will do but still a great start

The level of salt is quite funny to read. Don't think we have a chance of catching man city but the way some people are acting they seem really scared it


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Everyone is pretty salty that we've made decent signings compared to some of the other big clubs. I do agree that some fans are getting carried away after just one game. We will come across teams who will defend a lot better than West Ham. We really struggle when teams just park it but I'm hoping that's different this time around. Having a fit squad plays an important part throughout the season and will be vital if we are going to push for the title.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Can't say I'm not cut about the loss. Had real optimism going into the match and expected 4/6 points in these first two games. City were just the better team and we got undone by two pieces of nice skill although either Bellerin or Guendouzi should have closed down Sterling for the first goal. Wouldn't have been a problem if Lichsteiner and Torreira had started, I thought we should have had a more solid defensive presence starting.

We're in a rebuild right now though it shouldn't take a year to start seeing results. Chelsea should be a solid game we can win. COYG


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Wouldn't mind Zidane as boss next year, especially if Hazard wants to play for him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> Can't say I'm not cut about the loss. Had real optimism going into the match and expected 4/6 points in these first two games. City were just the better team and we got undone by two pieces of nice skill although either Bellerin or Guendouzi should have closed down Sterling for the first goal. Wouldn't have been a problem if Lichsteiner and Torreira had started, I thought we should have had a more solid defensive presence starting.
> 
> We're in a rebuild right now though it shouldn't take a year to start seeing results. Chelsea should be a solid game we can win. COYG


Damn. I thought I was being an optimist thinking we could take a point off one of City/Chelsea. I guess not.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

KDB out for at least 2 months apparently with a knee injury

I know City have incredible depth but losing a player of his quality should definitely have an effect


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

alace on Monday night will be a tricky game. I'm confident of going there and getting a win but Palace are one of those teams that one week they can be great, esp against us, then the other they look poor. Hopefully we can keep up the good momentum we've built over pre season and after playing so well last week.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Denny Omega said:


> KDB out for at least 2 months apparently with a knee injury
> 
> I know City have incredible depth but losing a player of his quality should definitely have an effect


Fixtures couldnt be better though to be fair. all last 6 promoted teams on the bounce next...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



wkdsoul said:


> Fixtures couldnt be better though to be fair. all last 6 promoted teams on the bounce next...


It's about time something good happened to Manchester City :trips8


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Denny Omega said:


> It's about time something good happened to Manchester City :trips8


Got anfield right after that though, so chalk up the loss, and then burnley


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Amazing read...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/452517801312284672


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Bobby Madley shags dugs apparently 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030405610746118144


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Back in 6 weeks then 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Kenedy :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:lmao awful 

SCENES tho


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

What's happened with the toon like? Lads as I missed the match New it finished 0-0 if the toon can't beat Cardiff ffs god help them, all me mates are going berserk in the bar just spoke to one of them , a said well u will support a team with a doylom in charge, carter fck off he said man Utd are just as bad , a said what 20 lge titles , wy aye pal , give yer heed a shake and said make sure you lot divert cause any aggromas I want a game of darts the night as I've just got some RED DRAGON Custom made darts 26g been practicing all day hit one 180 which isn't bad considering a nearly died at xmas.

How times have changed since The best Manger in premier lge history retired, we will be lucky to win the carbaro cup>


:frown2:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:dead3


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Fuck me, thats just terrible even by fitbaw thread standards


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Iwobi? lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

wow Auba missed the sitter and Morata made it 2-0.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> Can't say I'm not cut about the loss. *Had real optimism going into the match and expected 4/6 points in these first two games.* City were just the better team and we got undone by two pieces of nice skill although either Bellerin or Guendouzi should have closed down Sterling for the first goal. Wouldn't have been a problem if Lichsteiner and Torreira had started, I thought we should have had a more solid defensive presence starting.
> 
> We're in a rebuild right now though it shouldn't take a year to start seeing results. Chelsea should be a solid game we can win. COYG


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

like a ping pong match lol.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Leicester on their way to another Premier League title.

Took us a while to get going but after the first goal we dominated, second half we had to toughen it out, Vardy reckless, luckily though we defended better with 10 men than when we had 11.

Nampalys Mendy MOTM, he's better than Kante.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Horrific defending from both teams. :mj4


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

To the surprise of no-one except Arsenal fans pique2), the Emery era starts with successive defeats against top teams ibra), pretty much his career in a nutshell higuain).



































smugwenger)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Defence is a big worry right now. Goalkeeper is a bit of a worry too.

We do have Hazard though. Who does more in 15 and 30 minute cameos than a lot of players do in a full game. 



Zane B said:


> *Can't say I'm not cut about the loss. Had real optimism going into the match and expected 4/6 points in these first two games.* City were just the better team and we got undone by two pieces of nice skill although either Bellerin or Guendouzi should have closed down Sterling for the first goal. Wouldn't have been a problem if Lichsteiner and Torreira had started, I thought we should have had a more solid defensive presence starting.
> 
> *We're in a rebuild right now though it shouldn't take a year to start seeing results. Chelsea should be a solid game we can win. COYG*


How'd that work out for you, buddy?

But hey, at least you enjoyed that preseason penalty shootout win over Chelsea kids and loan army players, right?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:smugwenger back by xmas


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Arsenal's defence is still more open than a prostitutes vagina.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Alright_Mate said:


> Arsenal's defence is still more open than a prostitutes vagina.


So does Chelsea's :mjchelsea


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Liverpool not having the worst defence of the top 6 anymore :mark:. In before we concede 3 to that owl cunt


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030881622378328064


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Don't let that distract you from the fact that he also got drunk, drove at high speed in the wet and killed a young girl before paying off the family to prevent jail time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

^ I know. That Danny Welbeck is a bad man :no:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Bellerin is so bad it's unreal. Aubamayang had a nightmare too, some horrendous misses. Only real positive I see for them is that new young kid in midfield with the afro, don't recall his name but he's looked good thus far. Their defence will stop them doing anything of note this season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Guendouzi was the worst player on the pitch in the first half (along with Bellerin and Luiz), but looked much better - or at least stopped letting Morata through and losing the ball so often - once Xhaka came off at half time. Could be a connection :hmm:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

"My reaction is if you are a rich club you can buy top players, you cannot buy class. That is my first reaction. The second reaction is because I am in the movie I could ask for some royalties.*But if they send me one of the shirts they had in the tunnel when we played there, the shirts that were saying 'We did it on derby day.' If they send me one of these shirts, I give up about the royalties." *

:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Vader said:


> Bellerin is so bad it's unreal. Aubamayang had a nightmare too, some horrendous misses. Only real positive I see for them is that new young kid in midfield with the afro, don't recall his name but he's looked good thus far. Their defence will stop them doing anything of note this season.


Torreira came on and looked good too, imo. Thought Cech made some good saves too. He's never going to be that guy who can play on the floor, but he's making good saves and not being a clown like the last few seasons. 

Kepa on the otherhand...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Yeah i've been especially harsh on Cech but he made some big saves in both games. I think Guendouzi and Torreira could be a good pairing.

Can't say I'm impressed with Kepa, I'm sure he'll come good but he should have saved the Mhki effort.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

That Mkhi effort was rocketed right in the corner. Would've been a world class save had he stopped it. Although it's perhaps fair to expect that given what he cost.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I think he got there with a lot of time, so he should have saved it. It was just pretty weak of him.

First real save he has had to made at Chelsea, so obvious it will be in the spotlight when it's a kind of error that led to a goal.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Happy with Tottenhams start to the season - I've always thought when everyone is fit our depth is fine, has everything needed and it was about Pochettino actually giving these players game time to keep match fit and fresh (which was a big issue of his over the last few years). 

There were glimpses of brilliance against Newcastle from the team in our new 433 shape that Poch is keen for us to move into but Newcastle grew into the game as it went on, probably due to lack of familiarity with the formation, players only having about 5 days training from the World Cup and the fact they were at home but it was vital we got the 3 points after the whole 'lol no transfers' thing.

Yesterday was even better. Poch came out and said history is history, everyone gets a clean start this season and he kept his word. Alderweireld back in the squad and we got to see him back in the line up alongside Davinson and Vertonghen. Was also great to see Winks and Lamela back on the bench, those two have been missed. Just need Wanyama back from injury and Son back from international duty and we have a fucking excellent eleven and bench.

We were excellent for the first 35 minutes yesterday and should have been about 2 or 3-0 up but Fulham eventually started sussing us out so Pochettino, which he RARELY does, changed our shape to 433, brought Dembele on for Sanchez and Dembele doing what he does best absolutely fucking bossed the game. Needing a bit more urgency in attack, he brings on Lamela who fucking runs the match. Seeing him run through 3 or 4 players like he was prime Gazza and set up Kane for his first goal in August was incredible, keeping him and Dembele fit and playing will be crucial. 

Hats off to Lucas too. He was exciting at the back end of last season when given minutes and was excellent in pre-season but he was out of this world yesterday. It takes a pretty committed player to run and hassle for 90 minutes but damn he was chasing things down in the 88th minute when we were 3-1 up. So happy he got his goal too. Takes so much burden off Kane with his hard work that he could be vital for us against the lower teams, especially with Son out on international duty.

I've been wanting Dele to play deeper for over a year now and so glad Pochettino is finally listening to my shouts. He was arguably our MOTM against Newcastle and probably edged Lucas for MOTM yesterday too. He's going to have one hell of a season this year. Combining those shadow runs into the box with creativity and inventiveness from the middle of the park is taking him into a different level. I hope he can keep it up. 

Big game coming up at Old Trafford next week and I literally have no idea how we're going to line up. 3 at the back? 433? Who knows. Great headache for Pochettino to have.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Please just go down Huddersfield.

Tinpot club. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Yikes United. This is a bad loss.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Absolute shite again.

Cannot stand this squad. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

City 1st. United 9th. Arsenal 10th. My only real table predictions.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Fucking stupid useless cunts, liquidate the lot of them

Jose can fuck off, Ed can fuck off, the squad can fuck off

More than had enough of these useless hacks


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

After today despite a positive performance last week I'm gutted that we didn't beat United, they were there for the taking last week, we really should've got at least a point.

Mourinho's football is outdated nowadays, playing that way won't win you the league, as proved today not improving their defence won't help matters either. 

United have so many players that offer nothing, Rashford is at the top of that list, he needs a loan spell somewhere.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Don't worry, you'll raise your game considerably next Monday.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031225018276036610


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Fuck Ed Woodward.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

probably should've focused on the barclays instead of watching amazon prime docos about fitba clubs ay jose


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Third season syndrome begins :antijose


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Seb said:


> Third season syndrome begins :antijose


it's well in full swing right now

:antijose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Not selling Martial to a rival was a missed opportunity. Anelka without the talent.

Zidane would be fucking crazy to take the United job.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Renegade™;76033230 said:


> it's well in full swing right now
> 
> :antijose


Probably started last season tbf - embarrassing CL exit, no trophies, 20 points off the title, star player disillusioned, shit football to boot. All are plausible to happen again this season.

:antijose


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

So Keita is a GOD. Nice to know.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Not﻿ vintage﻿﻿ Liverpool but they toughened it out well enough, Gomez & Van Dijk were excellent tonight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

We wern't great second half esp and Palace were p.much always in the game, even when they went down to 10 men. But we dug it out and got a very good 3 points against a good Palace side. Top start to the season :klopp6


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Pogba needs to go and take his cunt of an agent with him.

Everything he’s done since the Liecester game is a fucking disgrace and now his agent is mouthing off creating more negativity and drama. 

Sell the players. Sack the manager. Murder Woodward. Start again.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

United fans in meltdown already after the second game of the season. :lmao


Wasn't the strongest performance by us today but got the job done. Salah doesn't seem to be the same player of last season but he's still having impact in games. Allison made some solid saves when needed and looked commanding. We usually draw or crumble in these types of games but found a way today. Palace were unlucky not to snatch a goal as they played some brilliant football at times. Woy has done a pretty good job by the looks of things. 

Solid start to the season.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031791316030644224


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

It wasn't pretty at times but to grind out a result like that was very enjoyable. Lovren should be concerned/worried now because Joe Gomez alongside Van Dijk is looking really good in these opening games and it looks as if Gomez is making that role his own. Allison pinging balls around like Xabi Alonso, Keita buzzing around midfield all game. It's nice to beat a side that have proven to be a bogey side and an annoyance in the past. 

Clean sheets, may they continue. :klopp6


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Can someone stop Liverpool?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I'm not buying we are suddenly better at breaking down buses. I really don't think we would've scored if not for the pen. I'm still worried we're gonna drop too many easy points again like last year to seriously challenge for the title. 

We played well though overall. Defense was rock solid. VVD was commanding as ever, Gomez looked really good, Alisson was essential. MOTM for me though was Andy Robertson, he was ever-present defensively and was often the only person trying to move things forward. Think this was another weak game for Trent. Hope he sorts himself out soon or we could see Clyne challenge for his old spot in the line-up.

If we could not start Georginio Wijnaldum next match, that'd be great.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



IndyTaker said:


> Can someone stop Liverpool?


Yes you got stopped by Man Utd just this Sunday. At your own ground in front of your own fans, all 857 of them.


----------



## Lariato (Aug 11, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Much Respect to Liverpool exciting side, great football, and that`s from a Utd fan! 

The nearest to Rush/Dalglish I saw was Sturridge/Suarez and you blew it
Playing four centre backs with McCallister/Gerrard in midfield side was boring but good
Expected more of Roy Evans side with Fowler/Collymore 
Liverpool have flattered to deceive so often in the last 30 years but fair play this could be it!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Seb said:


> Probably started last season tbf - embarrassing CL exit, no trophies, 20 points off the title, star player disillusioned, shit football to boot. All are plausible to happen again this season.
> 
> :antijose


no doubt, half way through last season it was beginning and now it's in full swing. we all know Jose tends to play negative football to get results but it's clear that isn't working anymore like it used to, plus he's seemingly lost the dressing room

:antijose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

4 or 5 wins in a row now at Selhurst Park. Not much of a bogey side :mj

Salah's finishing just needs to sharpen up a little, and that'll come as he plays more games. Still won a pelanty, got a guy sent off and got an assist :banderas

Keita :banderas

VVD wens3


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031791316030644224


What an utter cunt


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Liverpool winning the League, City winning the CL and Leeds winning the Championship will see me chuck my job to become a serial killer.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool winning the League, City winning the CL and Leeds winning the Championship will see me chuck my job to become a serial killer.


Good job that not a single one of those things is happening.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Erik. said:


> Good job that not a single one of those things is happening.


If it does you’re on the list.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Here come the banter years fam 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032293069830406144
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:jose

Oh boy


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Now we just need Manchester united fan TV :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031791316030644224


Isnt he implying that no one will take him?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Sarcasm.


----------



## Stopspot (Jul 15, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Apparently West Ham have breached GDPR.

West Ham’s email to away season ticket holders confirming their ticket for Wimbledon has cc’d in every single person who has got the ticket.

The fine for a data breach like that can be up to 4% of the annual income. 

This is banter


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*










All the Utd fans who've been trying to convince themselves for years finally coming around :antijose


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Bellend

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032970292187066368
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Man U :bosque


----------



## Stopspot (Jul 15, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Cliffy said:


> Bellend
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032970292187066368
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


As a Spurs fan I am sad and disappointed. Obviously we don't now exactly how much over the limit he was but that is never an excuse.

I expect him to not play until after his sentencing and I can also see him losing the captaincy just to set an example.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Lovely stuff. If only Kane and Eriksen could get caught shagging rottweilers behind an Aldi that'd be superb timing for Monday.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Definitely no agenda 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033104011749195776
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Slab head Maguire with a 25 yard last minute winner :rusevyes

Up to 7th, well on course for our second Premier League title.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:KLOPP :salah

Relieved with that three points. Brighton defended v.well and were always still in the game through their hard work. We were p.poor in front of goal, esp in the second half and Brighton made us look slow. Robbo again put in some great crosses but we didn't really create clear cut chances. But a win is a win however they come so IDGAF rn :klopp6


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Great to get another clean sheet, the only team in the league yet to concede a goal :klopp6 

I have to say the improvement defensively from the early stages of last season is amazing really, I'm just hoping we can get to around January without having a rough spell like the last couple of seasons then I will start to believe.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

According to tomorrow's papers Roman has put Chelsea up for sale. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033602373741170689
:banderas outrageous :klopp6


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Seb said:


> All the Utd fans who've been trying to convince themselves for years finally coming around :antijose


These statistics are pretty pointless after two games.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> These statistics are pretty pointless after two games.


:sodone

You need to tweak your humour gauge my friend, this is happening too often.


----------



## Stopspot (Jul 15, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Zaha making that shit look easy


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

You know your luck is out whenever you lose at home due to a penalty that should never have been awarded and an own goal!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

It wasn't a penalty but Newcastle's goal shouldn't have stood either after the elbow on Giroud.

NO VAR BABY


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

We have to get better. We had so much ball, but did very little with it. Yes, Newcastle made it hard by packing the defence, but with the way Sarri wants to play that is going to happen a lot now. We have to be brave and have Morata and Pedro stay in the box and play the ball to them, as that's when the panic sets in and chaos can occur. Playing it left to right to backwards to left to right isn't going to work. It makes it easy for the opposition to defend, especially when the passes are so slow. Also, please allow Alonso to hit some bangers as with his technique he is going to work the keeper/score.

And since I mentioned Alonso; Clutch. As. Fuck.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Seb said:


> :sodone
> 
> You need to tweak your humour gauge my friend, this is happening too often.


he can't deal with all your :antijose Seb, you big bully you


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

So I've been watching the ALL OR NOTHING series. One thing I did notice is that Delph needs to stfu and stay in his lane. He talks too much and acts too much of the big man, for a player who should just be grateful that he's in the 25 man squad for City let alone a starter that season.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Joel said:


> So I've been watching the ALL OR NOTHING series. One thing I did notice is that Delph needs to stfu and stay in his lane. He talks too much and acts too much of the big man, for a player who should just be grateful that he's in the 25 man squad for City let alone a starter that season.


Would you recommend to a friend or is it just boring Citeh hagiography?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

It's alright. Of course it's mainly aimed for City fans and you don't learn many secrets (which would be dumb of them to allow), but I guess there is some small insight and you see how Pep motivates, etc.

I only really watched it because I've had Amazon Prime for over a year and have only used it for the deliveries really, so trying to find ways to get my monies worth.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Any United fan watching that shite should be skinned alive.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Garbage from the guys out there from what I did see before I tuned out

#MourinhoOut

The less I say the better, fuck off


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As a Liverpool fan I have found this match pretty funny and entertaining :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Lucas Moura. What a beautiful balding man.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Jose sacked in the morning


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Hello as an Everton Fan I think young player should know the rules so they don’t make mistakes richarlison headbut etc.

The coaches/ managers should give the players training on how to deal with insults and other jibes so that they can keep their cool .
Just get someone to give insults like in Monty python 






So they become desensitised to the situation and they would get sent off.

Because some players deliberately try and get the other players so annoyed that they do something rash and get sent off which will inevitably change the game or future games with a lengthy ban. 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Mourinho is done
The United defence is shit
Fred is the worst signing of the summer

Good to see the tourists stay behind though and clap them off.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

What's that about the 3rd season curse? A myth you say?


----------



## Stopspot (Jul 15, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Shit first 30 minutes from my Spurs. Eeh, last 15 of the first half. 

Brilliant second half.

Lucas Moura what a guy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Absolutely fucking bizarre game.

Played really well in patches - Some players really performed but just a fucking calamity at the back from start to finish. We really need to just terminate the contracts of some of these CB's - It's a fucking clown show. Aldeweireld showing he was everything that we needed was the salt in the wound. Spurs had two corners and they both landed on Kane's head, scored one and should have scored the other. Shambles. 

I don't even mind conceding at the end - We were always going to push up and should have scored in that period. Pogba didn't want to know at 2-0. Terrible. Him and Lukaku really let the side down.

Mourinho is fucked. The whole thing is broken. Zidane shouldn't come anywhere near this basket case of a club.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Jose has to go. The board didn't want to support him in the Summer. He has clearly lost the players and they aren't responding to him. He isn't getting the best out of the team nor its best players like Pogba. No stability within the team with the centre backs changing every week. The fans are sick of the awful football. The defensive football isn't even giving us a good defence. Jose looks fed up. He has to go NOW


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Third season meltdown continuing :smugjose

Sooner they bin him off the better. Finished as a top level manager.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:nah Time to go Mou.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

It could be worse, at least we aren't Arsenal.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

So glad I wasn't home to watch this, I sort of had a bad feeling all day about this game and just had this gut feeling Spurs would finally turn up and low and behold they did and in quite convincing fashion in the end. I said I'd give Mourinho until October/November time to see where we're at but I honestly didn't expect it to be this bad! I knew we would be in for a LONG season and I knew the negative, dull, boring football would still be there to accompany Mourinho especially after the latter parts of last season and this pre-season but I didn't expect us to be 3 games in and to only have 3 points out of 9 and a goal difference of -3 and to also have that gutless performance against Brighton. To then not have a reaction here against Spurs shows the mentality of some of these players... this is where you respond (yes they may have played well in patches but they need to start performing for 90 minutes) but yet again these players are mentally weak and Mourinho just hasn't got a clue.

I just can't see Mourinho turning it around and the buck always stops at the Manager and it looks like we need a change now. The football isn't progressing consistently enough in his 3rd year now and it looks like the inevitable is about to happen as most predicted. If Mourinho does go, take that asshat Ed Woodward with you!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034190879941120000


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034191578825408512



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Fans taking selfies with the guy who turned them over 

#plasticfans


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



ffsBlueCafu said:


> Fans taking selfies with the guy who turned them over
> 
> #plasticfans


"Fans"


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Vader said:


> It could be worse, at least we aren't Arsenal.


Hahahaha the joke’s on you pal we’re a whole three places above you and somehow have a less atrocious defence despite spending 526 million quid less on spastic centre backs and ALSO SOMEHOW now have a less embarrassing Fan TV product! Be ashamed and return to your bin and devour your banana peels before Philip Jones gets off the bus!

Can’t wait until the first Arsenal/United fixture of the season. Provided Jose is still there, anyway. 15-15 after eighty minutes. The Glazers and Kroenke thinking they’ve bought into some fucking tennis thing. Sudden death is announced. Mustafi and Smalling step up. Whoever can throw a welly boot furthest wins. 

The Barclays, brothers and sisters! Drink it in!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> Hahahaha the joke’s on you pal we’re a whole three places above you and somehow have a less atrocious defence despite spending 526 million quid less on spastic centre backs and ALSO SOMEHOW now have a less embarrassing Fan TV product! Be ashamed and return to your bin and devour your banana peels before Philip Jones gets off the bus!
> 
> Can’t wait until the first Arsenal/United fixture of the season. Provided Jose is still there, anyway. 15-15 after eighty minutes. The Glazers and Kroenke thinking they’ve bought into some fucking tennis thing. Sudden death is announced. Mustafi and Smalling step up. Whoever can throw a welly boot furthest wins.
> 
> The Barclays, brothers and sisters! Drink it in!


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Vader said:


> It could be worse, at least we aren't Arsenal.


Can't wait to quote this at the end of the season when you wish were somewhere near us


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Zane B said:


> Can't wait to quote this at the end of the season when you wish were somewhere near us


See above post, Lord Cabbage.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I’m more RAGIN’ at the fact you think I’m RAGIN’ at your original post than I am at the original post.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

on another day could've been 2-0 up before Kane scores, played fairly well in patches. Jones having his usual mare game and Lindelof being generally useless again in his place :lol

plenty of :antijose going around now, bloke is starting to crack it seems


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Vader said:


> See above post, Lord Cabbage.


Man United are the new Arsenal under the Wenger era so think about that when you watch your cabbage team next 


:smugwenger (brilliant smiley right here)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

^ Big man showing up and running your mouth after Arsenal beat the mighty West Ham. Didn't see you about last week though :hmm:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

lmao Manchester United Football Club


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Zane B said:


> Vader said:
> 
> 
> > See above post, Lord Cabbage.
> ...


Funny we did not see you post last week after you lost. How many points did you predict from your first 2 games? 4


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Some of my favourites :antijose



> Manchester United now have a worse goal difference than Cardiff, who haven’t scored a goal since April.


:berlino



> United have conceded 7 goals in 3 games. SEVEN.


:bosque



> Exactly the same as Chelsea in 2015/2016
> 
> 2-2 v Swansea
> 0-3 v Man City
> 3-2 v West Brom


:terry1



> Pochettino wore all black to Jose’s funeral


:jet6



> Carragher on Jose's £30+ million defensive signing "Victor Lindelof, I can’t criticise Lindelof because it gets to the stage where I just think he is out of his depth, I actually feel a little bit sorry for him"


:carra


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034181913492250624
ogba2






:smugjose


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:lmao

:josein


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

any united fans still here ?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034917404097294336


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Surprised there isn’t more HYPE for Mourinho’s last ever game as a PL manager. 

All set up for a last minute Barnes winner/equaliser. I’d stake money on it. I will stake money on it. 

All aboard the Carrick/McKenna bus. Ride that shit until Zidane comes in and GALVANISES Pogba/Martial who then carry us to 9th. 

Fuck football. Hopefully the banner flying plane crashes into Woodwards hairpiece and kills the board.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Liverpool have agreed a deal to sell Lazar Marković. He will join Belgian giants Anderlecht for £2.9m.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*










Hmmmm Keita on the bench...

Also the deal for Markovic looks like its off...ugh.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I Get Hendo is the captain and so should be playing but GiGi should have been the player to make way in that case. 

ugh at the Markovic deal falling through. What a waste of money that guy was.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Captains don't have to play.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Tbf I get it. We have a tough run of games coming up so rotating makes some sense for a couple of the games


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Joel said:


> Captains don't have to play.


Totally agree that they don't _have_ to play. But in my opinion they _should _ be playing and in your starting lineup assuming they are fit and healthy.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

So this is the first we are having a problem with holding the ball in the midfield and dominating the position this season. I don't want to lay this to Hendo/Keita switch but yeah...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Didn't watch the game as actually had things worth doing and more important things to actually watch.

How was Maddison? Great talent.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Thank fuck thats over. Not a great performance but happy with the 3 points.

:klopp6


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Fuck, that second half was tough going. Lucky we were 2-0 up. Alisson is superb but he does need to stop trying to overplay the ball at times and just clear it. Not the first time ice noticed him do that tbh.

Salah not quite himself today again which is worrying, but his true form will come again soon enough. Nice to see Firmino get a goal too.

Again, not a vintage display but it's another three points and four wins out of four is the perfect start to the season. Still room to improve and get better, but we have maximum points and that's the most important thing right now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



CGS said:


> ugh at the Markovic deal falling through. What a waste of money that guy was.


*member when the Liverpool brigade were insisting on what a talent he was when he first joined because he ran around a lot :uhoh

Tried telling ya. Also tried telling everyone around the same time that Oliver Torres was a future Ballon D'Or winner but hey there's still time. :argh:

RIP Rush. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I think only BULK agreed with me when I said his age doesn't matter because his football IQ and technique was too low.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Erik. said:


> Didn't watch the game as actually had things worth doing and more important things to actually watch.
> 
> How was Maddison? Great talent.


A Spuds fan had other things worth doing other than watch Liverpool and Leicester 'Lucked their way to a PL title' City? Get away :klopp6


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

A spirited loss from Leicester today, couldn't have asked for anything more, we worked our socks off.

First 20 minutes we couldn't get into the game at all, Liverpool dominated and were passing it round like a training game. From 30-45 minutes we had a great spell, were on top but then got sucker-punched before the break.

Second half we were the better team, I'm sure the Liverpool fans on here can agree with that. We pressed Liverpool all over the pitch, looked dangerous going forward and actually created chances. The biggest difference for us has been our full-backs, Ricardo and Chilwell have been immense in the first four games, Mendy coming into the team too has made such a difference, tonnes of injury problems, a loan spell out, he's come back and looks exactly like the midfielder I was hoping to see when we signed him.

We gave Liverpool a bloody good test today, more positives than negatives again from us.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

West Ham are going to be this season's answer to Crystal Palace.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*










Poor pikeys.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Poor pikeys.


Wait who said that :lmao?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



seabs said:


> *
> Tried telling ya. Also tried telling everyone around the same time that Oliver Torres was a future Ballon D'Or winner but hey there's still time. :argh:
> *


tbf he is really good and should be starting for us, shame the manager prefers to play a hack instead of him


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I thought Liverpool were shit today, Very frustrating to watch at times because we didn't look ourselves at all particularly the front 3, Salah & Firmino really haven't got going yet this season but still to come away with the win after a very average display is hugely important for us given the results we have had in similar type of games last season.

Alisson is great but Klopp needs to have a word with him about overplaying and showboating, I'm not gonna lie it's nice to have a very confident goalkeeper after dealing with mignolet and Karius for the last few years but he needs to keep it simple.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Looks like I'll be rooting for a chelsea title win this season then :jose

Can't be having the Scousers win it or pep launching a dynasty. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Good lesson for Alisson today. He won't have as much time on the ball to do that kind of stuff in England and opposition players will know exactly what he's gonna do. Great thing that it happened in a win too so it didn't cost us anything

12pts :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Might calm the hype down a little after the wankfest last week when he chipped the ball over thin air.

Although having said that, the backpass from Van Dijk (who was awful yesterday) was terrible, and really someone like Gomez (who was very good yesterday) should've seen the danger and made himself available for a pass, which probably stops Alisson attempting the world's most pathetic Cruyff turn.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

It was good to hear him recognise his mistake and realise he can't keep getting away with that sort of play. Yeah he received a poor pass, which again he acknowledged, but he should just learn to clear the ball. Nothing wrong with getting the ball away from danger and as far up the pitch as possible when the situation calls for it.

But he's a class keeper and if it wasn't for that hiccup, we'd still be yet to concede a goal. So it's all good :klopp6 Just need to cut out silly stuff like in future as it might cost us next time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

If he didn't recognise that mistake then he'd have to be partially brain damaged.

You can get away with that play a lot if you actually are good at doing it. I haven't seen a slower cruyff turn than that. When you look like you're in slow motion and it's normal time, then yeah, best to quit that. Not only was it slow, but he seemed to confuse himself as he stepped so far ahead of the ball :bosque


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035919062667350016


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:klopp

Wind, dry pitches. Damn British weather conspiring :mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Good win. Dominant performance. Should have got 4 or 5. Fellaini is a ridiculously underrated player. Worth everything we paid for him and more. Fuck Andre.

Think Watford will kill us after the break.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Good win. 

Lukaku should've had his hat-trick too. Shaw was good again too. Rashford was an idiot for getting sent off as well.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Aye, we dominated Burnley. Everything's okay now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Didn't watch the game and now I have zero interest in doing so. Stinker.

Who doesn't hate the international break?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Yea I loved the World Cup......

But still :ugh at these international breaks.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Andy Robertson is the new Scotland Captain.  Good for him. He's been our best player so far this season IMO.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I remember giving DA some shit for overrating Robertson but fuck me was I completely wrong. Superb player.

Shaw has been great for us this season. Something in that left-back water...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Alonso, Mendy, Holabas... It's the season of the left back so far.

But yeah, Robertson is brilliant going both ways, while a good few of them are a bit iffy on the defensive side.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Robbo roud :KLOPP

Top bloke. Been superb.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Vader said:


> I remember giving DA some shit for overrating Robertson but fuck me was I completely wrong. Superb player.
> 
> Shaw has been great for us this season. Something in that left-back water...


I remember being very frustrated that at a time where our left back options were Moreno or Milner we went ahead and signed a Championship player from Hull. :lol Thought we should've been aiming higher. Well, fuck me was I wrong. Great job by our scouting department.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



CamillePunk said:


> I remember being very frustrated that at a time where our left back options were Moreno or Milner we went ahead and signed a Championship player from Hull. :lol Thought we should've been aiming higher. Well, fuck me was I wrong. Great job by our scouting department.


Absolute steal at around 10 million, I just wish we had better cover should anything happen to him (god forbid) as i have no trust in Moreno and I like Milner in midfield. Really glad he been made captain of Scotland, deserves it for his hard work.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:hendo


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

New contract for our captain.  Happy with this. Very well deserved. 

HOLLYWOOD HENDO :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Lallana out again :mj2


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Brock said:


> Lallana out again :mj2


For fuck sake, is he having a private competition with Sturridge on who can get injured the most? Becoming a bit prone to them, hopefully its minor and he can get his career back on track this season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

jesus christ this basically is just the Liverpool thread these days. typical bandwagon supporters crawling out of the woodwork lately it seems 8*D

international break this early in the season is a farce tbh, we only just got the Premier League back and now they're taking it away from us :jose


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Renegade™;76115588 said:


> jesus christ this basically is just the Liverpool thread these days.


:klopp2 :KLOPP :klopp6 :salah :firmino :mane :sturridge


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:hoganutd


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

State of the fitba threads now got me missing those halcyon days of nothing but pages and pages of Man Utd LINEUPS :hoganutd

Tempted to make Brock the first ever member of my ignore list just so I don't have to see that shitty Klopp smiley anymore

I know you can't block mods


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

That Pogba fucker needs to be shot. Fergie was dead on about him - A top class cunt. No respect for the club. 

Hopefully some German snaps him tonight.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Pogba's wanted out (or away from Mourinho) for ages, been obvious to those of us with our eyes open. Probably hit a point of no return around the Sevilla game.

Disgraceful behaviour. Wonder if Jose has the balls to drop him, will look weak if he doesn't given the size of the club.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Seb said:


> Pogba's wanted out (or away from Mourinho) for ages, been obvious to those of us with our eyes open. Probably hit a point of no return around the Sevilla game.


Pogba is an attention-seeker who cares more for his brand, it strikes me as a cheap way to get that.

If as you say Barca don’t want him, where does he go? There aren’t any options that would pay an enormous fee + whatever Raiola wants and that he’d be first choice at.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Real Madrid after they fail at getting Neymar or Mbappe imo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Robertson is phenomenal btw. Best LB in the Prem, one of the best in the world. Better than Marcelo who I would guess most people here FOOLISHLY have as top dog.



Bret “Hitman” Hart;76121884 said:


> Pogba is an attention-seeker who cares more for his brand, it strikes me as a cheap way to get that.
> 
> If as you say Barca don’t want him, where does he go? There aren’t any options that would pay an enormous fee + whatever Raiola wants and that he’d be first choice at.


It's exactly that. He's another Neymar.

I think Barca do want him as they were after a box to box player in Rabiot (ended up with crock Vidal), whether they can afford to add him to the wage bill is a different question. Segura and Valverde both like a strong physical midfielder, and Abidal is French, that's your three decision makers.

United probably sack Jose next summer and keep him. Same with Martial.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Perturbator said:


> I know you can't block mods


:klopp6


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038393386821210112


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

For @Seb;

https://video.dailymail.co.uk/previ...943753500/636x382_MP4_5075097037943753500.mp4


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Saw it this morning :villa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038875660058537984
:smugjose


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039513331738918919


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Liverpool were the better team and deserved the win.

Denied a blatant penalty at the end though. But not going to complain, we didn't deserve anything from the game.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:KLOPP

Yeah Spurs were shit and we could have had more with better passing choices up front, but it's still a v.good and deserved win.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

We won it 5 times, we won it 5 times!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Maguire looking more like a 75p defender today.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Our finishing was woeful today. Hope they sharpen up soon. If we weren't creating chances then I'd actually be worried but we're fine in that department

Milner is a cyborg. The defence looks really good. VVD :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

*Back to back defeats, away to a smaller spending team and then outplayed at home by a supposed rival. Manager unsure of his best team or even what formation to play. Insufficient spending in the summer after failure to mount any sort of title challenge last season. 

Poch out. :smugjose*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

After the comments about Robertson last week i'll pipe in and say Lukaku has really surprised me at Man Utd. All round play has been excellent for a while now, and he's putting up very good (albeit could be better) goal-scoring numbers as well. I remember saying at the time he deserved the chance at a big team due to his numbers but thought ultimately Everton would prove to be his level and the price was ridiculous - definitely wrong on that one. 



Erik. said:


> Liverpool were the better team and deserved the win.


They were the better team by far and should've won by a few more goals but they weren't clinical enough to put the game to bed and that's their own fault. Spurs did however deserve that penalty and the chance for 2-2. Prem needs VAR as soon as possible, been several results directly affected by the lack of it (most notable Wolves vs City).


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Any chance Chelsea can calm the fuck down and fuck off plz? It is gonna be difficult enough to overcome City for the title, don't need those other fucks starting 5 out of 5 and Hazard looking like he's gonna score 30 gols too


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Hello I watched the Everton vs West Ham United game on SKY Sports .

I noticed that Everton were creating more chances before the 1st West Ham United goal , but not finishing their chances .
The same for the second goal from West Ham United .

I know Marco Silva likes to play zonal defence where each player has their own area and marks whoever in their area. But this is not working as some of the defenders are not concentrating on where the opposition players are.

Also playing 2 holding midfielders in Idrissa Gueye and Morgan Schneiderlin both do similar roles in the team , either chasing after ball and trying to win it back or sit infront of defence .

Once Bernard came on before the end of the 1st half changed the team and they looked better ,as Gylfi Sigurdsson had more freedom to do his stuff.

But the defence needs to gel and Yerry Maina will be good as his size can slow down the opposition attack . 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



farhanc said:


> I know Marco Silva likes to play zonal defence where each player has their own area and marks whoever in their area. But this is not working as some of the defenders are concentrating on where the opposition players are.


Hello, zonal defence is interesting because it is a defensive strategy where defenders cover an area of the pitch rather than marking a specific opponent. If an opponent moves into the area a defender is covering, the defender marks the opponent. If the opponent leaves this area, then marking the opponent becomes the responsibility of another defender.

The biggest advantage of zonal marking is its flexibility. When the team regains possession of the ball, players are still in their positions and can start an attack more quickly. Communication is very important when zonal marking is used, to ensure that no gaps are left in the defensive coverage. Zonal marking is more difficult when defending set pieces such as free kicks and corners, and most teams change to man marking in these situations.

The formation used by a team may dictate whether or not to use zonal marking. Teams playing 4–4–2 usually operate a zonal marking system, but teams playing a sweeper do not. Among professional teams zonal marking is the most common system: 15 of the 16 teams that reached the knockout stages of the 2004 UEFA Champions League used zonal marking.

Training methods to develop this technique include colored cones and a 5-meter rope. The colored cone method is set up by having certain colors set out in sections of the pitch; each player will be put in the colored section and will not be allowed to leave it. The 5-meter rope is a piece of equipment where the four defenders are attached by a rope which means they are used to staying and working together.

Conversely speaking, man-to-man marking, or just plain old man marking, is a defensive strategy where defenders are assigned a specific opposition player to mark rather than covering an area of the pitch.

The idea of man-to-man marking was perfected by the Italian teams of the 1960s and 1970s, which are decades comprising of ten years or so. Teams such as Inter Milan and A.C. Milan and other Italian teams from Italy used it in their so-called catenaccio systems. Their formation consisted of a defensive line made up of four man markers with a sweeper playing behind them. This brought much success to these teams and soon these tactics became popular throughout the world of football. However, this tight marking was often at the expense of the (attacking) spectacle of the game itself, because "defenders preoccupied with their defensive markings may be reluctant contributors to the team's offense".

Famous examples of man marking performances are Berti Vogts against Johann Cruyff in 1974, Claudio Gentile against Diego Maradona and Zico in 1982, Guido Buchwald against Maradona in 1990, and Ander Herrera against Eden Hazard in 2017.

The strategy is one that has been supposedly dying out in football over the past decade or so, despite Greece's success with it in the 2004 European Championships. It is however often used by lower-tier teams, as well as teams defending themselves from much stronger opponents.

Today, several modern defensive formations use a mixture of both man-to-man and zonal marking, e.g. 3–5–2 formation which defensively becomes a 5–3–2 when defending. This means 5 defenders consisting of 2 stoppers marking man-to-man man marking, 1 sweeper who always marks zonally by zone, and 2 wing-backs playing almost like end-to-end side midfielders. Also, several other teams rely exclusively on pure zonal marking approaches.

My point is that it is an interesting point that you raise.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Hello I thought Morgan Schneiderlin performance was not good yesterday in the West Ham United game.

However I would like revise my opinion as Morgan Schneiderlin dad had died and he played .

So I think if your dad is dead and you play then it shows strength of character.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Liverpool is a machine that can't stop, won't stop.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

James Maddison for England, what a baller we have.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:salah

:KLOPP

:shaqirismileyneeded


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

BIG SHAQ only needing 45mins to be MOTM


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

What a miss by Yarmolenko.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Hello I watched arsenal vs Everton game on sky sports yesterday in the U.K. .

I noticed whilst Everton were creating a lot chances in first half the lack of a 20+ striker /forward is what is letting the team down.

Cenk Tosun 
He scored an average of 1 goal every 2.794871795 for Gaziantepspor
Scored an average of 1 goal every 2.341463414 for Besiktas

Which means before joining Everton his average was 2.5681676045 while in turkey ( I am not adding his 1 game in Germany for Eintracht Frankfurt with no goal).

What i have noticed is that teams in whatever position in the league think a they can have squad where several players are average at best, where they hope the rest of squad can make up . As in Liverpool’s defence and keeper when Alisson and Virgil van Dijk where the quality the team needed.

So I think as an Everton Fan that teams should not spend money of lots of average players but however buy a few quality players instead .
Therefore instead spending £182,045,218.72 11 players get 4 or 5 £45,000,00 each so you have the quality not the quantity .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

we're still balls, Alexis is the worst big name signing of all time

Liverpool are annoyingly good atm, hopefully classic FLOPP strikes again soon

how Chelsea couldn't beat that garbage West Ham side baffles me

football, bloody hell eh :fergie


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*






Crouchy. Top bloke.

Good interview too.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Apparently Pogba has been told he'll never captain the club again while Jose is in charge :dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Hello I still stand by statistics on goals to game ratio.

However why do so many clubs buy a large quantity of players rather than a small number of quality players .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Lee Grant out.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

United truly are shite, That was a terrible performance tonight but it is fantastic to watch.

Its becoming more evident by the day that Mourinho is not gonna last much longer, The players literally dont give a fuck which usually happens right before he gets the sack or fucks off through the back door :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Lampard gets one over Jose :jose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:mj4

Would love to see Jose last the rest of the season just for the lols but he’ll be out by Christmas for sure.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Ripping goal by Harry Wilson. 

What a champ.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044920914721280000
Not sure who's making themselves the bigger clown at this point. Pogba's an absolute disgrace, should be shoved in the reserves. Wanted him at Barcelona a couple of months ago but for a player who isn't even top 10 in the world in his position his ego and arrogance are ridiculous. Better off paying for de Jong instead who's probably more suited anyway.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Both should go, everyone needs to fucking grow up 

Attitude absolutely stinks


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Yeah I want both out now. 

Won't happen though as Woodward has a hard on for French footballers. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Hazard is too good. It’s kinda annoying. 

That Sturridge miss though


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Now i understand why Klopp persists with the same 11 when the players are available, We didn't look ourselves at all last night and didn't play anything like we do at full strength, the changes at the back and in midfield in particular made a huge difference to how we usually play with high pressing and winning the ball back high up the pitch. I think it will be a completely different game at the weekend and hopefully a completely different result.

The number one mystery in the entire world is how the fuck Alberto Moreno is still at the club? He gets worse and worse by the season he's so consistently shite that it's almost impressive.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Yeah with the first team back I reckon the result will be different but we will see. 

As for Moreno I’m surprised we haven’t cut our loses with him yet. Obviously Robertson needs cover but man surely we can get someone better than him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I know we're always concerned about one of our front players getting injured, but I'm sure we all hope Robertson doesn't miss many games just as much. He's been fantastic throughout this whole year and I don't want to think about Moreno getting an extended run back in the team :klopp


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

SUPER SUNDAY - Cardiff vs Burnley...

Selection must be down to the fact that many people will be watching Ryder Cup. I mean it has to. It's the only game of the day.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

^Watch that end up being a 3-3 thriller. :side:

Looks like Van Dijk won't be playing today, i'm worried. Gomez is great and I have huge confidence in him but looks like Lovren will be back in...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Ya I'm pretty sure they've had absolutely toilet Super Sundays in the past because of the Ryder Cup too. Good booking



Kenny said:


> ^Watch that end up being a 3-3 thriller. :side:
> 
> Looks like Van Dijk won't be playing today, i'm worried. Gomez is great and I have huge confidence in him but looks like Lovren will be back in...


:avon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045932595110973440


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Be fine with Gomez, been more impressed with him than VVD. Bailed him out a few times.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

And VVD has done the same for him :mj

Great partnership :banderas


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Denny Omega said:


> Ya I'm pretty sure they've had absolutely toilet Super Sundays in the past because of the Ryder Cup too. Good booking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: 

pls forgive me


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I'm so done man, I'm just done


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

No excuse he needs to go

The "well who do you replace him with" is a shit argument, this is far too poisonous right now. Clearly not playing for him, his "system" fucking sucks & his selections are baffling..change (again) Is needed. Not just manager but the whole ordeal here..

MAYBE YOU SHOULDN'T PUT SCOTT MC FUCKING TOMINAY AT CENTRE BACK FOR HIM TO GET CARVED UP LIKE THAT


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Mourinho is past his sell by date, outdated football, acts like a twat in the media, recipe for disaster, he's finished.

West Ham impressive again though, Declan Rice in particular is a class act.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Guys Jose needs more time and respect. He clearly has not finished destroying Manchester United yet...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

#josein :lmao

the amount of money they got to pay him to sack him fucking hell :lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I hope all my Man United supporting pals of this great forum are enjoying the wine and the mince pies. 

I was gonna make a witty joke about him at least managing to pick up three points when they play us but I don’t think he even survives that long. December be a long ways away, brothers.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooololololol Jose

get in the bin :jose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Jose has got to go. He just doesn't know what he's doing anymore. 

#nolongerthespecialone #timesup


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I originally said I was going to give Mourinho until October/November time to see where we were at and to see if the style of football or results improved and we're approaching October now and I'm firmly in the Mourinho Out Camp. The football and results are worse that expected, 3 seasons in and Mourinho still doesn't know his best starting XI, still doesn't have a solid foundation at centreback (and keeps picking Lindelöf who looks absolutely nervous playing for United), doesn't have us playing good attacking football and instead implements this defensive, cautious and slow football (playing Fellaini, Matic and McTominay in a midfield 3 is a complete farcical decision!) and he's lost the plot as well as the players. 

It really is sad to see we never got the Mourinho of his first stint with Chelsea or the Mourinho of Porto or Inter, we got this washed up has-been version that is still stubborn in relying on using his dinosaur tactics while other teams evolve and are leaving us so far behind. It's an absolute joke that a club and team like Manchester United have been outplayed at home by Leicester, Wolves, Derby, etc. and then play this defensive formation with a woeful team selection and abysmal substitutions against West Ham. An absolute disgrace and Mourinho needs to go tonight. The players aren't playing for him anymore and the buck stops at the Manager in terms of the footballing style (which is shite) and negative results.

This has been an utter calamity of a season thus far from United, all the way from the board, to Woodward, to Mourinho and to the players (who look so lackadaisical it's embarrassing). Get rid of Mourinho, get this season over with and try and get top 4 and start again next season as unfortunately, this season has been a complete write-off and a waste of time. From top to bottom it has been poor and changes are needed to be made... urgently!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

LFC team v Chelsea: Alisson; Alexander-Arnold, Gomez, Van Dijk, Robertson; Henderson, Milner, Wijnaldum; Salah, Firmino, Mane.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

3-0 win for Liverpool.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Comfortable win against Newcastle, Slab Head Maguire absolutely outstanding, Man Utd could do with a defender like him right now 

And just like last week, Maddison for England


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

OH MY FUCKING GOD

HE IS WITHOUT DOUBT A TOP 3/4 STRIKER IN THE PREM WHEN HE IS FIT AND FIRING :sturridge

Said to my friend that we just need to pass it to Sturridge because he'll only need one chance. 5 seconds later he's banging it in top bins from 25 yards :sodone

He nearly scored a similar gol midweek when he hit the crossbar. Looks like he has discovered Kepa's weakness - well placed, top bins shots that go in just underneath the crossbar :mj

I'm still struggling to understand how we didn't score more. At least we are creating chances tho and that's the main thing


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Denny Omega said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD
> 
> HE IS WITHOUT DOUBT A TOP 3/4 STRIKER IN THE PREM WHEN HE IS FIT AND FIRING :sturridge
> 
> ...


Bad finishing and they execute the finishing too quick like when Salah suppose need waiting Firmino but overall, it's great match because both team don't want toned down the pace or intensity


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I said as soon as it left his foot it was in.

Well done Sturridge. Chelsea should've closed him down, but didn't and he made them pay.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:sturridge :KLOPP

Beautiful finish. Knew it was going to be a tight game and a draw was prob the fair result and one that both should be content with. We had chances earlier to get back in the game and if we'd have took one (*cough*Shaqiri*cough*) then maybe it would have been different.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

We should have finished the game. Liverpool should be very happy.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

SHERWOOD IN


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

How good is Manchester United. Mourinho is doing an amazing job. 

Mourinho IN.

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I knew I should've gone with Brighton to win against West Ham fpalm


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Mirror reporting that Mourinho will be sacked this weekend regardless of the Newcastle result. 

Gary Neville not happy.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

If that's the case, then I don't see why we didn't sack him after the West Ham game.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

My bet looking goood...

Mout to be sack and Zidane to have the job by xmas day, liverpool to score 5 or more. 5 times in the EPL this year - 50/1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Press knowing before the manager AGAIN. Nice club...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

McTominay in for Fellaini. Also, Sanchez on the bench. 

Martial & Rashford both start.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I'm not watching again until he's gone, he should he sacked at half time tbh


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Ashley Young :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Utd clearly downing tools until a new manager comes in


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Perturbator said:


> SHERWOOD IN


:armfold


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Lost: one pair of testicles. If found, please return to Rafa Benitez @St. James Park...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I don't think this is OTT to say that this is the best goal ever scored in any sport ever :gylfi 

https://streamable.com/x7i8u


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Oh Riyad, that's why we got rid of him :lol


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I'm not sure why D. Silva didn't take the pen.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Jesus should have taken it 

No, Pepe Le Pew insisted on Blah-rez instead


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Speaking of missed penalties, John Terry's retired :brodgers

Terrible bloke, but he was pretty bloody good it must be said. Always found it strange how underrated he was with the ball at his feet. Much more of a modern centre-back than he gets credit for.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

International breaks are boring. Even if the Nations League is mildly interesting.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

195k a week for Luke Shaw :mj4


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Martial coming clutch.

what a match. Was expecting Jose to pull Khabib stomp at the end.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

As a wise man one said, every one of those Chelsea bastards are fucking rent boys.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Phew.

:klopp6 :salah

Played p.shit again but still got the win. Points.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Not playing well but winning. 

Don’t mind it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Salah still hasn't reached the height of his powers yet but still has 3 game-winners wens3

Didn't even need Mane and Firmino (even tho he came on late)

Another clean sheet :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Shaqiri was MOTM, only real source of creativity in the team. 

Salah did OK but could've scored more. 

Lallana worked hard but made problems for us on more than one occasion. Need Ox/Keita back.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Arsenal are winning the league. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

For 40 minutes we were great.

Aubameyang made all the difference, our defence turned to shit again and that was that.

Thank fuck we didn't pay £30 million for Jonny Evans back in January, Ghezzal is a Poundland version of Mahrez, Vardy running down the tunnel was the quickest he looked all night.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Leicester were indeed very good for just under a half. Would've said we should be looking at Chilwell next season if not for the fact he's just signed a new contract and it'd cost eight gazillion quid. 

We've started slow in most games this season and at times it's been down to really good goalkeeping with a slice of luck that we haven't conceded more. Honestly, we've been flat or outright poor this season about as often as we've been good. It's just that when we've been good we've sometimes been REALLY good and there's also the added benefit of having a pair of excellent strikers who've been outrageously clinical (to a largely unsustainable level in Lacazette's case). I'm not sure why we're always needing to play our way into games (other than Fulham, but Fulham were turrrrrible), but at least there's a sense of RESILIENCE and all that shit because we've finished every game this season bar the first two fairly strongly. That second half last night was the best we've had under Emery, in fact. We basically locked the game down and gave up barely any chances, which hasn't been a regular thing this season at all, whilst playing some cracking fitba. It looks like things are actually starting to take a bit of shape now. 

Honestly, I think Emery's team elections have mostly been weird and, other than the last couple fixtures, not close to our best starting elevens. Lacazette has been great this season and I love how hard he works even in a game like last night where his shooting was off, but you can tell he's more effective with another actual striker next to him somewhere. Not necessarily in a front 2; I mean even when Aubameyang or Welbeck are coming off the flank (though him and Welbeck were more or less a front 2 at Fulham). You're kinda fucked if you do and fucked if you don't in that respect because Aubameyang as a winger isn't ideal at all and at times he ends up occupying the exact same space as Lacazette, but it at least allows Lacazette to link up closer to goal, which he's suuuuper fucking good at. Ramsey as #10 and Ozil wide is useless more often than it's effective, and as much as I love Aaron James Ramsey, if it's between him and Ozil right now it's absolutely Ozil who should start. The latter was of course great last night in his best position. Iwobi should also be a lock to start at this point because he's been mega fuckin good this season and clearly has a rare skillset (very good dribbler and ball-carrier) for this squad. Plus he looks way fitter and more assured now. It's too easy to suggest that finally buying a defensive-minded midfielder has made the difference every Arsenal fan knew it would for years, but holy shit man wee Lukey Torreira is the business. I legit think he's become our most important player. The way the team plays isn't really THAT different from last season under Wenger, but having someone like Torreira in there is huge, we definitely look fitter, and while some folk think playing it around the back is as frustrating as previous seasons' tactics of sweeping it left to right ad nauseam in midfield, there's more urgency in advancing the ball and that seems to be improving every week as well. And I dinged Emery when we appointed him for being prone to in-game management blunders, but his subs have been excellent this season. He's not afraid to make decisions quickly and both Aubameyang and Guendouzi were great when they came on last night. Ramsey/Aubameyang at Fulham. Lacazette when he was coming off the bench earlier in the season. Iwobi when he's come off the bench. Every fucking time Lukey Torreira came on at the half. If he can finally sell Mustafi for a can of Lilt and a Custard Cream I'm full #EmeryIn. 

So aye. There's my one fitba take of the season. Drink it in. I swear we'll never see anything like this ever again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Just heard on MOTD that the helicopter that Leicester's owner was in, crashed just as it was leaving the ground.

Bloody hell. Hope everyone is somehow ok. Shocking.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I feel sick.

Horrific scenes tonight, this is the darkest day in my clubs history.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Now being suggested that Claude Puel may have been on the helicopter too...


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Any updates?

The fact nobody who is said to have been on board haven't made any statements stating their safety leads you to believe that they're in a bad situation.

Can't think of anything so bad for a football side in England since Hillsbrough or Munich. It's like the Chapocoense (sp) situation.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

I don't think we need any confirmation that the people on board did not survive. No one is surviving those flames that instantly followed the crash.

It's an incredibly sad situation. It was a terrible day for people involved in this sport.


----------



## sambowhite2 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Rankles75 said:


> Now being suggested that Claude Puel may have been on the helicopter too...


He's since commented on the tragedy so he must be speaking from the grave.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Got our goal difference back up to zero :banderas

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Holy shit, watching the Spurs/City game and just remembered what City's away kit reminds me of. It's been nagging at me for ages :lol



Spoiler


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

3 of the top 5 played away, 3 clean sheets, only 6 shots on target from all of em. Nice 

Shit pitch, god knows what it'll look like by season end


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*










More yellow balls pls :salah


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Sarri is just like the rest.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Joel said:


> Sarri is just like the rest.


Come again ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Joel getting dem urges to fire another manager wens3

#TrueChelseaFan


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Anark said:


> Holy shit, watching the Spurs/City game and just remembered what City's away kit reminds me of. It's been nagging at me for ages :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


City's away kits are so ugly lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

http://www.spiegel.de/international...saint-germain-gianni-infantino-a-1236277.html



> Thousands of pages of Football Leaks documents prove:
> 
> ManCity and PSG systematically violated FIFA's financial fair play rules for years;
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058419115700969473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058452220985913351

Man City FC? More like Corrupt FC :mj


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Always knew Sarkozy was a prick. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Yes, we would like to pay £0 pounds please. thank you.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

But City fans told me UEFA hate them?!?!

Corrupt cunts. Scum of the earth. Hope they die.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

There's leaks all over the place and apparently far more to come.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058410989199204352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058414920356806658

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058453795871621120
This entire thread :done

European Super League enaldo2

Man City enaldo2

PSG enaldo2

Infantino enaldo2

Platini enaldo2

"World Star" and multiple CL winner failing a drug test enaldo2

Greed and corruption all over the gaf.

Things won't change either now that Fifa is structured so that so many shithole countries who see the light of a 48 team World Cup and bribes will keep people like Infantino in power.

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058275024526868480
Neville comparing Brum and QPR to Valencia :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

When Man City have to give back all of their trophies and the 13/14 Prem title goes to its rightful winners 

wens3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Gerrard and Rodgers might yet get their premier league winners medals 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Calling themselves "The Founders" like this is in any way a noble thing, cunts.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Europe Super League

:trips5


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Proud and emotional tonight.

Toughened it out, Cardiff chucked everything at us towards the end but we held on, emotional scenes, emotional win.

Chilwell was absolutely incredible today, has come on leaps and bounds in a short space of time, could well nod ahead of others for the England LB spot.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

WE WON





































:flairdance :flairdance :flairdance


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

The revelations keep coming about City. Shocking without being surprising.

They should be relegated to the 24th tier of the UAE League and the Etihad burned to the fucking ground.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

This is embarrassing:lmao

The agenda is clear they are so desperate to nail him for something:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060166248254844929
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Pogba injured, so Fellaini starts. 

Rashford starts instead of Sanchez too. 

Lukaku is back on the bench.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Get that no poppy wearing cunt out of my club. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

a fine end to a week of supreme piss boiling and overreaction


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Kiz said:


> a fine end to a week of supreme piss boiling


Is this one of the torture methods used by your club's owners? :hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

i certainly hope so


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

De Gea is the most overrated player on the planet.

3rd goal is even worse than the 2nd and very typical of the goals he concedes. Anti-presence around his six yard box.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

It's a systemic problem in this country. Was a bit sad least season when he was labelled the best in the world by the "only watch the Premier League" brigade. In reality he was in the conversation with 2-3 others. Now he isn't. Churning out world class performances in the BEST LEAGUE IN THE WORLD either sees you then elevated to the "best in the world at your position" by our fans/media, or sometimes if you're an outfield player, "best player that isn't Messi or Ronaldo" (see Salah, Hazard, De Bruyne, even VVD ffs).



Netero said:


> When Man City have to give back all of their trophies and the 13/14 Prem title goes to its rightful winners
> 
> wens3


What about the KEY player from that Liverpool side who's just been found guilty of breaching betting rules :sturridge

Better give Chelsea the title :smugjose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Seb said:


> *Churning out world class performances in the BEST LEAGUE IN THE WORLD* either sees you then elevated to the "best in the world at your position" by our fans/media, or sometimes if you're an outfield player, "best player that isn't Messi or Ronaldo" (see *Salah*)


Something like 10 gols in 12 CL games also helps :mj


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

Everyone reporting Chelsea planning on signing Christian Pulisic in January for a reported £70 million.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*

:klopp















If true.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

If they can get a striker in as well, banging front 3.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello 

As an Everton Fan I have been listening to the BBC Radio 2 show the show by Everton Chairman Bill kenwrights Golden Years .

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0001gc1.

It is a 50’s / 60’s music show for 1 hour.

It is on Wednesday nights at 21:00 .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

it's been so long I've forgotten the rules


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What a shit performance that was.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha we are so fucking shit.

The negligence from this board is astonishing. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Luiz should be sold off to a Championship club after today's performance. Didn't think I would see a defensive performance worse this year than Yerry Mina when Levante scored 5 goals against Barcelona, or Marcos Rojo against France, but he's managed it. Holy mother of bad.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea were shit.

Spurs should've scored more than 3.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

That Sonny goal :banderas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066451369245106176Was Bale'esqe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It was a shit goal. Anyone with pace would have scored it, because somehow Jorginho is slower than Fabregas and Terry and I'm not even going to mention that fucking clown pretending to be a defender.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

wkdsoul said:


>


Player of the season so far.

Meanwhile on the red side of Manchester you've got :heskeymania

November 24th:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066376516047654913
November 27th:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067543418371399680
December 1st:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068946450686664706
Edit: I'll just leave this here from the other day as well so you can all cleanse your eyes:



Spoiler: NON PL CLIP ALERT





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069043793700089856


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mourinho has fallen out with Pogba again according to Castles.

Called him a virus 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Play defensive against a team fighting relegation - Mourinho logic. Playing players out of position... again - Mourinho logic. Picking mediocre players over our more talented youngsters (i.e. McTominay over Pereira) - Mourinho logic. Playing said mediocre player as a centreback, the same position he played against West Ham away and Newcastle at home and was exposed in those games and didn't fair any better here - Mourinho logic. Still sticking with his out-of-form adopted sons in Lukaku and Matic and then dropping our best player the past couple of months in Martial - Mourinho logic. Then having a go at Pogba (yes I know he was shit last night but still for Mourinho to call him a virus when he himself is one and Pogba saved him his job against Newcastle is hypocrisy of the highest order!) and not taking the blame yet again for his awful team selection, tactics, formation and substitutions - Mourinho logic. Players coming out in the second half after a Mourinho team talk and not showing any fight or passion probably because they are frustrated with the same system still being implemented... you know the drill.

Now, Mourinho isn't solely to blame for the draw as some of these players aren't trying and should be doing more for the shirt, especially with the wages they are on. However, I just think personally they are fed up with Mourinho. Especially when he's constantly throwing them under the bus and I just don't think they enjoy playing football. When things go well and we manage to secure a victory, Mourinho takes the credit and makes it all about him. When we drop points in games we should be winning, he shifts the blame onto the players and takes no responsibility. It really is grating now listening to this man after he's set out his cowardly, negative tactics and you know what? The players don't look comfortable with these tactics/formation and there's no cohesion or chemistry or identity there when United set foot on the field, so you have to wonder what the heck they are doing during training, what they are being coached as United play like total strangers or at times like a rich Stoke City. Then when the second half comes, United still don't up a gear or change things and Mourinho dithers and when he does make a substitution, it's a like-for-like replacement and he doesn't go all-out attack.

I also find amazing that when we did play some decent football with Sanchez up front, who did a pretty good job, he dropped him immediately for Lukaku, where our game and football got worse!

Also find it hilarious that he was boasting to the media for the past week he expects United to be in the top 4 by Christmas and then when he achieves 2 points out of 6 in our easy fixtures, he goes back on his word and hopes to be competing for top 4 by then. How this man gets away with some of this shit I can't comprehend it! The game has well and truly passed him by and when I see these pathetic team selections and sticking with Matic and Lukaku, or going with a slow, immobile, uncreative midfield and forward line, I have to question if he is doing this on purpose.

I really wanted this to work when we hired Mourinho, I wanted to see that spark return but it just isn't there. We saw it very briefly in his first year when we won the Europa League and I thought we would kick on from there. However, we haven't, we're in Mourinho's 3rd year and we've regressed. All the money spent and players like Dalot, Fred, Bailly, etc. don't get a look in and when Pereira makes one mistake, he's dropped for good and yet Matic who has been woeful, gets picked every game and looks exhausted. It's a replication of when he kept picking an out-of-form Ivanovic for Chelsea when it was obvious he didn't deserve to start anymore. The man is deluded! Same can be said for Lukaku, his record this season has been awful and don't get me started on his first touch! Yet Martial has 1-2 bad games despite being our most clinical finisher and gets dropped. So many problems at United and it will continue to be this way I feel with Mourinho in charge. The man needs to go, he's outstayed his time here and needs to move on.

I'd be interested to hear what other United fans think that haven't posted their thoughts on here in a while (like myself). I was willing to give him until October/November time but ever since the way things finished at the end of last season despite getting 2nd place in the league and the way Mourinho has acted and the things he's said during pre-season, I just had this feeling it was going to be a calamity season and it has turned out like that. 13 games in, 22 points, negative goal difference, negative stats and 16 points off the top... just not good enough!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

To all those saying be careful what you wish for...FUCKOFF

Absolutely immense today all over the pitch. Even if we do miss out on the top 4 at least we can now see we are heading in the right direction. Finally got some pride and passion back in our performances, the energy amongst the supporters as took a 360 degree turn, The players are playing for the shirt and look like they actually give a fuck again. A few more transfer windows for Emery and we could actually be challenging for major honours again

Absolutely fucking delighted


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I do not give a single fuck about your Jose Mourinho or Duncan Castles humpty dumpty horse shit because Lucas Torreira plays for my fitba club and I absolutely fucking cannot tell you how erect that has me. 

Good fucking grief that was something else.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

First-team squad

As of 10 August 2018[180][181]

Note: Flags indicate national team as defined under FIFA eligibility rules. Players may hold more than one non-FIFA nationality.
No. Position Player
1 Spain GK David de Gea - *KEEP*
2 Sweden DF Victor Lindelöf - *KEEP BENCHED*
3 Ivory Coast DF Eric Bailly - *LOAN OUT*
4 England DF Phil Jones - *EUTHANIZE *
6 France MF Paul Pogba - *SELL TO ANYONE WITH NO SENSE*
7 Chile FW Alexis Sánchez - *SWAP FOR SOME EGG FRIED RICE*
8 Spain MF Juan Mata - *LOVELY MAN BUT SELL*
9 Belgium FW Romelu Lukaku - :trips
10 England FW Marcus Rashford -* LOAN OUT*
11 France FW Anthony Martial -*KEEP*
12 England DF Chris Smalling - *KEEP BENCHED*
13 England GK Lee Grant - *WHY*
14 England MF Jesse Lingard - *KEEP*

No. Position Player
15 Brazil MF Andreas Pereira - *LOAN*
16 Argentina DF Marcos Rojo - *SELL*
17 Brazil MF Fred - *SELL, HIRE AGENT AS CLEARLY A GENIUS*
18 England DF Ashley Young - *KEEP, BENCHED*
20 Portugal DF Diogo Dalot - *KEEP*
21 Spain MF Ander Herrera - *KEEP, BENCHED*
22 Argentina GK Sergio Romero - *KEEP, BENCHED*
23 England DF Luke Shaw - *KEEP*
25 Ecuador DF Antonio Valencia (captain) - *SELL*
27 Belgium MF Marouane Fellaini - *KEEP, BENCHED FOR HOOF BALL*
31 Serbia MF Nemanja Matić - *EUTHANIZE*
36 Italy DF Matteo Darmian - *SELL*
39 Scotland MF Scott McTominay - *ONE WAY TICKET TO INVERNESS*



My thoughts on Manchester United with the help of wikipedia. Thank you.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a dramatic eventful day of Football.

Klopp kind enough to let Origi out of his hiding closet to become a hero, what a nice manager.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

VVD with the 200IQ assist


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cheers for the assist pickford :lmao

crazy stuff. origi the hero and klopp may get in trouble for his celebration. absolute scenes.

:klopp6 :KLOPP


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well done mr I won't make a blunder like Alisson :lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

UNFUCKINGBELIEVABLE OH MY FUCKING GAWD IN HEAVEN


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:KLOPP

That finish :sodone

Crazy :sodone

Divock fucking ORIGI

:KLOPP


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Poor Everton :mj2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

People fucking raging at Klopp for running onto the pitch :mj4

I'd have done the exact same. Moments like that are what sport is all about

Fuck the cynical cunts


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Rowdy Yates said:


> To all those saying be careful what you wish for...FUCKOFF
> 
> Absolutely immense today all over the pitch. Even if we do miss out on the top 4 at least we can now see we are heading in the right direction. Finally got some pride and passion back in our performances, the energy amongst the supporters as took a 360 degree turn, The players are playing for the shirt and look like they actually give a fuck again. A few more transfer windows for Emery and we could actually be challenging for major honours again
> 
> Absolutely fucking delighted


Remember when I was mugged off in the thread for being super optimistic about Arsenal?

:smugwenger 

Anyway brilliant performance destroying the most overrated team in the Prem. Spurs defenders were on toast and getting dribbled onto their asses. What a lack of respect from Poch starting youngin Foyth over Alderweireld. Worked out well for ya didn't it mate?

:smugwenger

Was annoyed at 2-1 but not worried. Lacazette down the wing and Ramsey putting in the assists was a pleasant surprise. Proper changes made at half time shows that Emery is the right man for the job along with all the other things he's done like get the best out of nearly every player. 19 unbeaten isn't too bad either.

Man United next. Christ if this was any other team I'd expect to roll them over but considering the history I expect this to be a tricky game. They are the jammiest cunts in the league along with Liverpool. For some reason I don't think Jose sets up with 3 DMs this game and might actually show that he wants to fight in his team selection. 

With that said Utd 1-2 Ars COYG


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

We'll probably do a job on you on Wednesday. Our record against arsenal post Ferguson is good considering how shit we've been for most of that period. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I am going old trafford on wednesday and as usual i already have a bad feeling. We seem to fall to bits on every visit. Hopefully this time will be different


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Cliffy said:


> We'll probably do a job on you on Wednesday. Our record against arsenal post Ferguson is good considering how shit we've been for most of that period.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Tbf tho this is the first time it's going to be 3rd season Jose vs a non-Wenger team


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Zane B said:


> Remember when I was mugged off in the thread for being super optimistic about Arsenal?


Think you were mugged off for having them 2nd.

Looking like 4th/5th at the moment.



Rowdy Yates said:


> To all those saying be careful what you wish for...FUCKOFF


Can't remember a single poster on here who was Wenger in :smugwenger

Great result and performance btw, better than any of the tripe Wenger served up in the last decade :clap


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> Think you were mugged off for having them 2nd.
> 
> Looking like 4th/5th at the moment.
> 
> ...


I could not remember if i read it on here specifically but just in general i heard it a awful lot


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

While I was looking for the discussion with regards to Joel and Zane B pertaining to Arsenal's league position, two posts piqued my interest. Vader :deandre



Vader said:


> United finished about 20 points in front of Arsenal last season and we were fucking shit for half of it. You're going to need more than a new manager to rescue that cabbage club of yours.
> 
> I'll bet you a username change that United finish above Arsenal.
> 
> "Jose Mourinho's Rim Job Princess" has a nice ring to it for you.





Zane B said:


> You're on then.
> 
> And you can have "Unai Emery's Chained Slave" WHEN we finish above you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It's December you melt.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

If there's one thing Jose Mourinho has a a great reputation for it's uniting dressing rooms and great third seasons.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> To all those saying be careful what you wish for...FUCKOFF
> 
> Absolutely immense today all over the pitch. Even if we do miss out on the top 4 at least we can now see we are heading in the right direction. Finally got some pride and passion back in our performances, *the energy amongst the supporters as took a 360 degree turn*, The players are playing for the shirt and look like they actually give a fuck again. A few more transfer windows for Emery and we could actually be challenging for major honours again
> 
> Absolutely fucking delighted


So it's in the same place as under Wenger...?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rugreindeer said:


> So it's in the same place as under Wenger...?


:lmao Good spot. 180 then (Y)

The last year or so had become toxic, fights breaking out between Arsenal supporters on a pretty regular basis. I only go to a limited amount of away games (mainly north of Birmingham) so witnessed first hand how bad it had become. The fans are united again which can only be a good thing


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

My prediction is that we probably finish ahead of United at the end of the season, but DEFINITELY get scudded by them on Wednesday. It's Old Trafford. They're in shambles. Their manager is a binman who's given up the ghost. We're 19 unbeaten with a striker who's literally scored a goal from the last ten shots he's hit on target and coming off our best performance in a long, long time. 

3-1 United win written all over it and if you're expecting otherwise then hell mend you.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Imagine not being confident your club can beat United when they're in the middle of imploding 

Meanwhile class from Marco Silva: 

https://www.anfieldhq.com/everton-boss-marco-silva-believes-jurgen-klopp-shouldnt-be-fined/


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Gomez :klopp


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Leading goal scorer of the league when he is having an 'awful' season lol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:salah :KLOPP 

(come on chelsea) :side:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll lose top red points but id much rather pool won it than city. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ONE POINT AHEAD

GOL DIFF DOWN TO EIGHT GOLS

LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

We finally won.

And we scored 4 goals too. Woah.

We'll lose next week at Liverpool, so it won't matter much about today in the end.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Thank you chelsea. Thank you Chelsea. In before we lose to Manchester United next week :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Let's hope so.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Puel will be out the door soon.

Then it's Big Sam to the rescue.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Smalling signs a new 4 year deal :mj2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:banderas

Hilarious that the Man Utd board are sticking with Jose during this absolute car crash of a season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

We can't sack him.

Neville would go on a rant again and Woodward would bottle the decision to sack him again. 

Business genius though clearly. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:KLOPP










Fabinho was outstanding today, MOTM for me.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fabinho was very good indeed today. Starting to settle nicely in.

:KLOPP

Big Shaq :klopp2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

BIG SHAQ :mark: :mark: :mark:

Agree that Fabinho was MOTM


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hundreds of millions spent to be 19 points behind Liverpool before Christmas, whilst playing shit football and having a neutral goal difference.

Most talented / marquee player left on the bench for the whole game. Top scorer starting on the bench.

Third season baby :smugjose


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This Liverpool side are a different beast this season, they played some great stuff last season but certain players are making them look even better this season.

Agree with the Liverpool fans on here, Fabinho was outstanding, he ran the show today. Van Dijk pissed all over Lukaku. Robertson delivered some shitty corners but other than that he showed why he's the best LB in the Prem.

As for United they are an embarrassment, park the bus, hope to scrape a 2-1 but get deservingly punished for their negativity. Mourinho is outdated, their defence is a joke and they have a donkey up front.

Really enjoyed watching Liverpool again today, big test for them next week against Wolves though who seem to turn up against the big teams.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck me, United look terrible in every area.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

SHAQIRI :mark: What a signing.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonder who he's talking about

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074409178557485057
:jose

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought we played well. Ashley Young cleared a great chance from Mane by marking him like a defender was supposed to do. Surprised Klopp didn't bring Shaqiri on. Solid 1-0 victory for United.

:jose


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

so who do people think United's next manager will be? 

meanwhile looks like Inter want Mourinho back?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

The board should react to this now as that was pathetic from start to finish. However they won't, they will most likely wait until it's mathematically possible that United are out of the top 4, just like they did with Moyes and LVG. Instead of doing the right and sensible thing and pull the trigger now to try and uplift the players (although they aren't entirely blameless for the situation we are in), the fans and the club and try to salvage something from this wasted season. No, they will wait until top 4 is officially gone and then they will sack Mourinho, who should have been let go after the Newcastle game. However, Gary Neville most likely kept him in the job longer due to his rant on Sky Sports (part of it I agree with) so cheers for that Gary! Then United will be in transition yet again when someone new comes in and has to look at the squad again. Hopefully they make the appointment right this time... no more defensive-minded Managers!

I said to my work colleagues that this sort of game United should just go all-out attack and have a go. The cautious defending against the big teams hasn't worked this season and I told them Mourinho should just attack them and have a go, especially as we are so far off Liverpool and top 4 and even if it backfires, at least we can say we had a go and tried to attack. However, I told them that Mourinho wouldn't do that, he'll park that Double Decker defensive bus and hold out for a draw. Low and behold, that's what Mourinho does and it ultimately and embarrassingly fails! The guy is so far behind in his tactics now, he does't even have his defensive wing man in Rui Faria to bail him out. The defensive bus has well and truly been breached and Mourinho is being found out this season with his outdated tactics and philosophy! That and he hasn't even got a best XI sorted, 2.5 seasons in and 400 million spent. The man is clueless!

The funniest part was watching Mourinho bring Plan B in Fellaini on, which didn't improve us going forward (although Fellaini tried hard like he always does but that isn't always enough) and when Liverpool were battering us in attack and creating chance after chance, he still leaves our most talented players on the bench, still utilizing his favourite grafters and hard-workers. Liverpool inevitably got the 2nd and 3rd goal and then he decides to bring Martial on (who should be starting over Lukaku by a country mile!) and Mata when it's too late! The man has lost the plot! He tries to make a point by leaving Pogba on the bench who is our most creative midfielder, so surprise surprise, we have no creativity in the centre of the park and whatever point he is making doesn't work and makes him look more of a fool! It's our biggest rival and you bench our best players? Bewildering! Also found it hilarious Darmian, Matic and Lukaku all survive for 90 minutes when Darmian is awful (and yet Dalot is substituted!), Matic is overrun in midfield and is slow in releasing the ball and Lukaku tries his best Emile Heskey impersonation. I burst out laughing when Lukaku tried to dribble on the left wing in the first half and completely ballsed it up and gave the ball away. That and the awesome and trademark miscontrolled first touch, leading to a tackle was another highlight.

Credit though to Liverpool who are miles ahead of United in terms of style of play, competing for titles/trophies, recruitment, etc. Fabinho was easily Man of the Match, he ran that show and the pass for the first goal was absolutely sublime! The man seems to be settling now after an uneasy start and I think is going to go on an be a fantastic player for Liverpool. Also, I thought Robertson was a threat all game and sure his corners were shocking but some of the runs he made showed how dangerous he can be when he goes up a gear. Definitely the best Left Back in the league for me at the moment.

Onto Cardiff and if Mourinho is still here... it's the battle of the negative dinosaurs... which hard-working, physical team of grafters will come out on top?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jose has been sacked.



> "The club would like to thank Jose for his work during his time at Manchester United and to wish him success in the future.
> 
> "A new caretaker-manager will be appointed until the end of the current season, while the club conducts a thorough recruitment process for a new, full-time manager."


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:jose 

Way overdue, deeper problems than him but we absolutely need a more positive appointment


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074967235171627008


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm shocked we sacked him now tbh.

Especially as I read like Sunday it would cost us £24million to sack him. So I thought he'd last to the summer, then we'd sack him.

Also now, will Carrick get money to spend in January, if he get's the Caretaker job...


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

It's a CHRISTMAS MIRACLE!

I honestly thought they would bottle it and wait until top 4 was mathematically impossible as is the norm with our club with the last 2 appointments but thankfully they made the right decision, it was long overdue. Some may argue he should have gone after his cowardly tactics against Sevilla last season but for me, the final straw was October/November time (with me getting fed up of him during pre-season). The board have a big decision to make now, especially after this season is out of the way, they must recruit correctly and they must get a Director of Football in to help this club as the last few years have been so poor and underwhelming.

Still, what a great early Christmas present! I always liked Mourinho but that was the old Mourinho that had ego and was a winner, this Mourinho looks a shell of his former self. Anyway, it will be interesting to see who will be given the Caretaker Manager position.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Listening to TalkSport, some fan wants us to get rid of Lingaard & Pogba because they've got their own brands and because of their dancing :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

There's only one man who can save Man Utd from relegation.

:jet


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ards


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

A Christmas Miracle indeed!!

What a huge relief to be rid of this toxic cloud of a man. Will things get better? Who knows, but it surely couldn't have gotten any worse?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This should've happened earlier in the season. It's not all Jose Mourinho’s fault. The board is to blame for not supporting Jose this summer, not taking action sooner and basically creating this disconnect between the owners and the manger. Jose is not above critisism. His tactics and selections have been baffling for a while now. His sudden change in treatment of players like Martial and Shaw doesn't help morale. Failing out with players. It's been a mess across the board, the players, everyone.

I'm glad the fans in the stadium showed support to Jose and the team through some difficult times. It wasn't meant to be sadly



Even Flow said:


> Listening to TalkSport, some fan wants us to get rid of Lingaard & Pogba because they've got their own brands and because of their dancing :lol


They need to reign it in when United lose and they perform badly but people want to hate them because they are big personalities. It's ridiculous at times.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

He's gone :dance :dance :dance 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Cool. So just 98 problems left to solve at the club now. :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ABOUT FUCKING TIME GET IN


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074985103003189250


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Headline should be: Mourinho got the SHAQ


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

It's a beautiful day


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

:wow

Took them long enough. Dude was always making excuses and never taking the blame. Any good managers out there even available though?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075009470609219584
Didn't imagine Blanc.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Man United :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha











:HA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075032911584342017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075043154745847808


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol if we hire ole as caretaker.

I love the bloke but come on.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MC said:


> This should've happened earlier in the season. It's not all Jose Mourinho’s fault. The board is to blame for not supporting Jose this summer, not taking action sooner and basically creating this disconnect between the owners and the manger. Jose is not above critisism. His tactics and selections have been baffling for a while now. His sudden change in treatment of players like Martial and Shaw doesn't help morale. Failing out with players. It's been a mess across the board, the players, everyone.
> 
> I'm glad the fans in the stadium showed support to Jose and the team through some difficult times. It wasn't meant to be sadly
> 
> ...


He spent £400 million on 11 players over his time in charge. He had plenty of backing. Shame man utd got rid of him as they might turn things around now


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075158646382825472


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Solskjaer


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I think I like mourinho again now:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075189725793845255
:lmao 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Everyone blame Mourinho for what happen to UTD this season but forget the evil scum Woodward also have contribution with this. 

I can see Mourinho face look relieved after he got sacked, some player in current squad barely respect him especially Pogba, I still can't figure it out why Woodward bring him back with expensive price, He was good at Juventus because he fully support by player like Pirlo, Sir Alex made right decision when he let Pogba go because he know this guy only cause trouble for team, similar type like Balotelli


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm sad for Jose. I wish he stayed for the next 5 years AT LEAST.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075320357706481664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075320680596553728


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

omg poor Jose United never deserved him


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

You are my Solskjaer, 
My Ole Solskjaer,
You make me happy, 
When skies are grey,
Oh Alan Shearer, 
Was fucking dearer,
So please don't take, 
My Solskjaer away :lelblessed 

Apparently Sanchez bet Rojo 20k that Mourinho would get sacked :mj4

RIP Sanchez if so


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice to see the stinger liked the footy


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Liverpool has become really versatile. Loving this Fabinho-Hendo duo.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076509441598447616


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuck knows where that came from :lol

First half we offered bugger all but somehow didn't concede, second half we got a bit lucky at times but we pretty much bossed Chelsea.

Ricardo Pereira and Ben Chilwell fast becoming two of the best Full-Backs in the league.

Claude Puel - Tactical Genius :bow


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

:klopp6


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well well, Mr Guadiola.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

@Seb ; what factor would you say has been the big cause of the change in football of Man Utd? You can only pick one.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

PSG rn:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Would have bet the house on Manchester City today. Didn't see that coming from Palace. What a strike from Townsend. Gorgeous volley.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Haha shitty got shot on, I'm man Utd through n through, hope pool win the lge honestly can't belive I'm saying this and I ain't high.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Mourinho gone, City and Chelsea both drop points, Pogba proves he's not a virus and is the cure with assist after assist, we score 5 goals (first time United have scored 5 goals in the Premier League since Sir Alex's final game against West Brom), Ole and Phelan (without shorts which is strangely odd) bringing back some warm fuzzy feelings, we take points away from Cardiff and I get to watch Match of the Day for the first Saturday night in ages... what a great fucking week it has been!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It has been a great week :klopp2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Chelsea and City both dropping points at home to clubs they should beat easily :banderas What a great weekend of fitba

Bournemouth won too :mark: Woo positivity


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076525357166149632
Merry Xmas :klopp2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Duncan Castles has started taking snide shots at us on Twitter:mj2

The love affair is over:jose

God speed you egg headed bald propaganda merchant scotch bastard unkout

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

you are my Solskjaer, my Ole Solskjaer :mark:

only Cardiff but under Jose we would've either struggled to a 1-0 or botched it and drew

RATINGS


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Baby faced assassin is back!!! Oh well u can't win all the time shitty , life goes on and Townes ends goal ffs what can I say sheer class!! Bye Jose , fcking huffy moans prick , we get smiling ole!!!

Can't wait to watch mote this morning!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

9 out of last 10 seasons, the team top at Xmas has gone on to win the league. The only time it didn't, the top Xmas team was....





















Yep. :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We (as in a past Liverpool squad) have been top at Xmas twice and gone onto finish 2nd :klopp

In the Prem era. Football didn't exist before then of course.

Not getting ahead of myself here either. Just enjoying the ride. It's nice to be at the top even now rather than, I dunno, 5th or 6th...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Kenny said:


> 1. Liverpool
> 2. Man City
> 3. Tottenham
> 4. Chelsea
> ...


With half of the season approaching, interesting to see how our predictions are tracking. :usangle

my top 6 is all in line. :KLOPP completely wrong on bournemouth/watford/fulham as of their current placings. Jose got sacked this month and admittedly wrong on richarilson.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Allison signing of the season also :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How is Alisson being signing of the season funny?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

City losing again, plus they're now 3rd :lol

Liverpool 6 points clear at the top of the Premiership now :rollins4


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:KLOPP :salah 

what a great week


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice happy xmas :KLOPP :klopp2 :klopp6

Bring on Arsenal and Citeh next....


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

There you go Liverpool (Y)

Claude Puel just tactically beat up Pep Guardiola.

Our best performance of the season, Ricardo Pereira is the best RB in the Prem.

Happy days, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Puel is underrated by the fuckers on here. Same fuckers who doubted the POCH.

If Spurs win the league I might get a tattoo of Kane on my ballsack.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Salah is a diving cheat. We would've won 1-0 if the ref wasn't corrupt. Hope Ramos murders him for good next time they meet.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Puel is underrated by the fuckers on here. Same fuckers who doubted the POCH.
> 
> If Spurs win the league I might get a tattoo of Kane on my ballsack.


Prior to the Chelsea win he’d won 2/10 matches and was hanging on to his job by the length of a gnat’s arse hair.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal dropping points is very good news.

We're only 6 points behind them now.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Arsenal dropping points is very good news.
> 
> We're only 6 points behind them now.


That's okay though because we are re-inventing football. All the fans of other teams who thought football was just a bit of kicky shooty scorey fun are about to have their minds blown by Oleball.

Trying to score more than one goal? Enjoying yourself? Expecting defenders to defend an occasional counter attack? Lol, these other fans aren't even ready for Man Utd's revolution. We about to turn this shit upside down.

#NewFootball


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a feeling Liverpool will win it., Man City sneak in as runner up and Spurs can continue building their stadium that looks like a toilet seat.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1078267789058732032
Simon Jordan talking out his arse.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

first of all WHO TF is Simon Jordan and second of all, if it's not that hard why couldn't Mourinho do it?

wanker


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spurs lost :naito


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Spurs bottling it after being title contenders for a week, Though they would last another few match days at least :lmao

Cant wait for the Arsenal game now the atmosphere should be electric after the Tottenham result!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Typical Leicester.

Beat Chelsea and Man City then lose to Cardiff.

:jet4 This smiley should be changed to useless instead of meaningless goal


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:KLOPP

:firmino

:salah

:mane

We gave the ball away so much in the first half and we still managed to get 4 goals. Arsenal were shocking but idc; Its another top, top win to cap off a tremendous festive period.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Spurs immediately bottling it by getting rekt at home to a team we just beat away 2-0 comfortably. :lol

Ye we gonna win the league.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:KLOPP :firmino :mane :salah 

:mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If City don't win the next two games it's over.



Unorthodox said:


> Spurs bottling it after being title contenders for a week


It was 3 days.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Wijnaldum is one of the most underrated players in the league. Been fantastic this season :banderas


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ricardo Pereira, best Premier League signing of the season, what a player.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chelsea have gone mental, another extortionate fee for a bench player :mj4

That’ll be :hazard2 off then


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pulisic to Chelsea :klopp


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Using the transfer window to sell shirts to yanks in 6 months instead of solving the obvious deficiencies in our squad that might keep us from finishing in the top 4 :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll be devastated if this now means that handsome bastard :hazard will be going off to Real Madrid in the Summer :gameover

Damn you, Florentino Perez, why couldn't you sign that ugly cockwomble Harry Kane instead! :armfold


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Chelsea have gone mental, another extortionate fee for a bench player :mj4
> 
> That’ll be :hazard2 off then


Willian and Pedro are 30 and 31, he might be a replacement for those two.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Sol Ratti said:


> Willian and Pedro are 30 and 31, he might be a replacement for those two.


Think Seb meant bench player based on his position at Dortmund. Since Sancho's rise Pulisic isn't getting the starts he used to.

It's somewhere between the 2nd and 4th most concerning thing about this deal :side:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Curry said:


> Think Seb meant bench player based on his position at Dortmund. Since Sancho's rise Pulisic isn't getting the starts he used to.
> 
> It's somewhere between the 2nd and 4th most concerning thing about this deal :side:


I wasn't sure how the deal meant Hazard was definitely going. On the right - Willian and Pedro are getting on and Sarri doesn't like Moses.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

2-0 win.

Lukaku scores again off the bench, and Sanchez gets an assist. Couldn't ask for more for 2 players who had struggled.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Now I know this may go against the fundamental beliefs on which this thread is built and the principles by which everyone in it lives their lives, but...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080792440368435201
LET'S GO :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This comment becomes more laughable after tonight :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Liverpool found out as naive, scared bottlers deficient in character :dive


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Gomez in for Lovren and we would have a completely different outcome.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man Fuck Lovren


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Was an entertaining match, especially second half. 

Lovren is definitely a problem for us but we’ve known that for a while now. He can’t be trusted. Overall though, we created enough chances to at least get a draw. Fabhino should be starting week in week out. 

The difference was the hunger from City and their clinical finishing. 

It’s not all doom and gloom though. Still on top (for now).


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

That was a very frustrating game to watch for me and i was disappointed by our performance tonight, I understand City made it difficult for us to play our normal game but where was the urgency when we needed it? Nothing but sideways and backwards passing all night. I felt like we let City off the hook a lot when we had the chances to break and punish them. I dont mean to sound ungrateful because we have been excellent this season and we're still 4 points clear but i was frustrated to fuck for most of that game.

Henderson continues to be completely useless as well.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Didn't start anyone in midfield who can link to the attack consistently. :draper2 We need either Shaqiri or Keita (RIP Ox) in center mid. They get forward and make things happen with the ball. Milner and Wijnaldum (who are really good in their own roles) don't. So many terrible passes in that second half too. Don't think we were mentally as up for it as City. 

This needs to be Lovren's last season.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://twitter.com/twosilvas/status/1081340887140048896?s=21

Erm.... ok.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sol Ratti said:


> @Seb ; what factor would you say has been the big cause of the change in football of Man Utd? You can only pick one.


They've decided they want to play football again, instead of wanting to stop other teams playing football.

Mourinho has already done too much damage this season but I hope to see them at least back in the top 4 next season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not too late for them. Chelsea are awful.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:jet4 the biggest fraud in football.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082023201415327747
The 'ol Roseanne Barr defense :lotsoroon


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Joel said:


> Not too late for them. Chelsea are awful.


And from the darkest nights, the brightest lights can shine.

Sarri - “Hudson-Odoi is ready. We have very important players in the same position. I can play with only two wingers on the pitch. I think he is ready. He can play, sometimes he will be on the bench, like others, but now I can consider him the same level as Pedro and Willian”

Even though it likely doesn't change that much in the next few months if it means we're about to set about changing things overall :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That's a positive for sure, but let's see if it's not just lip service. Let's hope he corrects a few more of his mistakes before it's too late.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

For the good of England he needs to get himself out of Chelsea as soon as possible. Possibly the worst club in the world at developing and integrating their own talent. Not to mention the positives of having more English players in other leagues.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Good to see Camacho and Jones getting a start today, in the expected many changes to the team.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

What is the update on Gomez? Him, Matip and now Lovren is injured. Hoever is in as the third youngest Liverpool player ever. No Lovren is still worse than Lovren playing, hope it is something small.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> What is the update on Gomez? Him, Matip and now Lovren is injured. Hoever is in as the third youngest Liverpool player ever. No Lovren is still worse than Lovren playing, hope it is something small.


When he got injured, I think I read he was likely to be out for around 6 weeks.

Klopp spoke about it the other day https://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/first-team/332931-joe-gomez-joel-matip-injury-update


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Of course we bloody draw the rejuvenated Utd for the next round :moyes8


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Utd always seem to draw Premier League opponents in the FA Cup :lol

we used to get Aston Villa on the reg, and we've had Arsenal a fair bit too now I think of it


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chelsea are shite. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't want to overreact or resort to hyperbole but Ross Barkley might be the worst premier league player of all time.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Arnautovic tryin' to force through that move to China :CENA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal losing is good news for us.

If we beat Spurs tomorrow, we go level on points with them.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

New Mascot doing wonders....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The sooner Sarri is out of here the better. A win today and top 4 at the end of the season will not change my mind that he is clearly the wrong man. I always said he was nothing more than the hipsters flavour of the season last year.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

On the subject of West Ham mascots, charging £700 to be one is a joke. Tin pot as fuck


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Phew :klopp2

Been saying all week it was going to be a tricky trip and it's a relief to come away with a win. We had plenty of possession but once again, we lacked that creative touch in the final third. Brighton did well, dug in, stayed in the game and we were always nervous of them equalizing.

But good three points again.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't even blame that loss on Kelechi Iheanacho 

Puel will probably go after that, even though it was individual mistakes that cost us.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Joel said:


> The sooner Sarri is out of here the better. A win today and top 4 at the end of the season will not change my mind that* he is clearly the wrong man.* I always said he was nothing more than the hipsters flavour of the season last year.


why do you think like that and what kind of a manager is for Chelsea?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> why do you think like that and what kind of a manager is for Chelsea?


Because he makes the same mistakes over and over again. He is also driving our talented young players out of the club with his trash selections. He has his favourites and plays them regardless of form, which then gives the "back up players" no chance to become no more than that.

I want a manager who realises talent regardless of age.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Joel said:


> Because he makes the same mistakes over and over again. He is also driving our talented young players out of the club with his trash selections. He has his favourites and plays them regardless of form, which then gives the "back up players" no chance to become no more than that.
> 
> I want a manager who realises talent regardless of age.


Driving young talents out as in Odoi only or also somebody else I can't remember at the moment? 

I think being a manager for Chelsea is the most cutthroat job in football. There is no patience or long term chance for even the best of the best (or the most loved). I also believe that Sarri isn't right for Chelsea but its not because of his quality but the system of the club. Chelsea might be the worst team in top 6, in terms of tolerance to the grooming of a young talent. Heck who was the latest academy player that graduated to the senior team and became a key player? I genuinely can't remember. Not only that they let go better, can't miss talents before the time of Sarri too.

all in all, he is not the first or won't be the last manager to not take any risks in a job like this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Driving young talents out as in Odoi only or also somebody else I can't remember at the moment?


Christensen definitely has been making noise about leaving. Loftus-Cheek will want out soon being forced out off position for a worse player in Barkley and a loanee. Ampadu will not be happy with how much time he has got this season either.

These are all homegrown players, but more importantly, club trained players which is important for Europe. If they were being kept out by players far superior then fair enough. But they're not and should be involved heavily in the rotation. But Sarri doesn't do rotation.

Trash manager.



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I think being a manager for Chelsea is the most cutthroat job in football. There is no patience or long term chance for even the best of the best (or the most loved). I also believe that Sarri isn't right for Chelsea but its not because of his quality but the system of the club.


Agree with everything except about it not being because of his quality. The fact that he cannot spot talent because he rather play more experienced players, has to be on account of his quality.

I'm not looking for Sarri to win the league this season. I'm not looking for him to even be involved in the title race. What I do want is progression and making the correct decisions. We are fourth because Mourinho fucked up United's season (and they are still only 6pts behind if they win tomorrow vs Spurs). I don't count that as progression. And I've already explained about him not making the correct calls.

What he did at Napoli was fantastic. But that isn't going to be replicated here regardless of how much time we give him. We'd have to spend a boatload, which we do not do anymore and the worse thing is the talent is there to be developed, but he is not interested.

My only hope now is Lampard and Morris do well at Derby and are ready for the move in 2021-22.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Even though you do seem incredibly hard to please I do understand the despair at not giving talented youngsters the time they deserve. It's exactly the same with Valverde at Barcelona, who is also overly pragmatic and completely unable to effectively rotate the team.

The playing time given to CHO and RLC this season is inexcusable and I hope they both escape Chelsea as soon as possible.

Not sure who you would go for beyond Sarri though. Maybe you can take Valverde :joel2


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Just came in to say that our season died with Rob Holding. 

That is all.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

David De Gea's bloody legs...ridiculous.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Never in doubt

Champions league and fa cup double incoming. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Ole Gunnar fucking Solskjaer. Paul fucking Pogba. David de fucking Gea. Marcus fucking Rashford.

Fuck off Mourinho


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

In honour of our disappeared pal Erik, I know you love a good gif.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What a result earlier.

2nd half I was nervous as fuck, by De Gea was fucking awesome.

Arsenal/Chelsea is next weekend. Hopefully Arsenal can get some points out of Chelsea.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just looked at the fixtures and saw that Arsenal's next four games are......

Chelsea, Man Utd, Cardiff and Man City










God help us.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Driving young talents out as in Odoi only or also somebody else I can't remember at the moment?
> 
> I think being a manager for Chelsea is the most cutthroat job in football. There is no patience or long term chance for even the best of the best (or the most loved). I also believe that Sarri isn't right for Chelsea but its not because of his quality but the system of the club. Chelsea might be the worst team in top 6, in terms of tolerance to the grooming of a young talent. *Heck who was the latest academy player that graduated to the senior team and became a key player?* I genuinely can't remember. Not only that they let go better, can't miss talents before the time of Sarri too.
> 
> all in all, he is not the first or won't be the last manager to not take any risks in a job like this.


John Terry :lol

And that was 20 years ago!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wagner has left Huddersfield 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That's a pity, I've always liked Wagner :sad:


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

that red card was a joke.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Ftwitter%2Fstatuses%2F1080589103685664770%5B%2Furl%5D

top result against Spurs, Ole has got us playing some good stuff compared to the dross served up under Mourinho. that second half performance from De Gea was sensational


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085130768844800002
Farewell sweet prince :mj2


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

United's front 4 been looking great lately.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

5 year deal for Robbo

:klopp2

What a guy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Brock said:


> 5 year deal for Robbo
> 
> :klopp2
> 
> What a guy.


Finally a Scottish player I can be proud of :mj2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086227705455144960


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Collymore actually blocked 32 red for that tweet haha.

Twat. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Really regret making that post saying I underestimated Lukaku, he's gone full donkey this season.

Said at the time they signed him United looked better with a more fluid/pacey team, as per their Europa League winning team (i.e. they were better without Ibra slowing down the play when he was injured), and that they should have signed someone like Lacazette instead. Can't believe the United fans on here who wrote off Martial as well and wanted to bin off both him and Pogba - whose problem was obviously with Jose going back to at least that Seville tie as much as some people on here denied that at the time. Lindelof bringing the ball out from the back and looking like a proper player. The light was always at the end of the tunnel post Jose and it's come to fruition. Sanchez probably rebounds as well when he comes back. I'd like to see them give Solskjaer a crack at the job, the transformation has been incredible and it looks like more than the inevitable post Mourinho bounce.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Agree with the majority of what you said, but Martial was already stalling before Mourinho came in. Just look at Euro 2016 where he started, got hooked and wasn't really used again in the tournament. Pogba was being booed during the lead up to the World Cup by the French. Mourinho was a big factor in the whole team underperforming and United should have booted him out sooner (giving him that new contract should also see Woodward terminated in all honesty), but let's not pretend these players aren't the type to go in and out of the form as quick as the weather changes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That match :sodone

Had Wolves in a multi, so was having heart attacks. 

Strong team for Palace. 










:KLOPP :klopp2 :salah :mane :firmino


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Anybody got a rope or knife I can borrow or both?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> Anybody got a rope or knife I can borrow or both?


Just look at Kenny's signature above and you will feel better.

Y'all Leicester fans want entertaining football - that was an entertaining game :draper2


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Palace and Andros Townsend making this title race interesting.

Liverpool will bottle the league. They have weak mentality. Not quite Spurs level, about Arsenal level. City and Chelsea are far stonger mentally than Liverpool, even United probably are. 

United easing to another win. Wonder what Jose thinks seeing this.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joel said:


> Just look at Kenny's signature above and you will feel better.
> 
> Y'all Leicester fans want entertaining football - that was an entertaining game :draper2


Oh I did 

It's a strange feeling supporting Leicester atm, the football could be better, tactically we could be better at times but I've been very much on the fence.

Many want him out but me personally I'm starting to feel sorry for him.

Albrighton mistake cost us against Newport, two mistakes from Mendy cost us against Southampton, today more individual errors defensively cost us.

Of course that's all down to the players, not him. 

I wouldn't be surprised if he gets sacked but I'd give him till the end of the season unless we go on a ridiculous losing run.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark:

:KLOPP :mane :salah


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

first thing leicester need to do is get someone else in the side instead of simpson and morgan


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Vader said:


> first thing leicester need to do is get someone else in the side instead of simpson and morgan


Amartey would be in there instead of Simpson but he's out for the season, Ricardo has been our best player this season but sometimes Puel likes to play him further forward because he can be very effective as a winger.

Morgan has been a mixture this season, he's had some decent performances recently but today he was gash, we'll probably get one more season out of him and that will be it.

Central midfield is our biggest problem atm, we play with 2 or 3 defensive midfielders, it's a very negative approach, Ndidi has gone off the boil, Mendy started the season really well but he's now starting to look like a weak link.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

what's that young midfielder like? Choudry is it? something along those lines. saw them talking about him pre-game as though he should be starting instead of one of them


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Another win, close shave towards the end with Brighton scoring.

But another win for Ole is good. Hopefully Arsenal/Chelsea draw now. And we look towards Arsenal next Friday in the FA Cup.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Vader said:


> what's that young midfielder like? Choudry is it? something along those lines. saw them talking about him pre-game as though he should be starting instead of one of them


Choudhury played in the wins against Chelsea, Man City and Everton, he was excellent in all three.

I'm surprised he didn't start today or at least come on, especially with Mendy and Ndidi both on yellows. 

Playing three DM's against the likes of Chelsea and Man City was the right approach; however doing the same against the lower teams is a very negative approach. We need someone who is willing to pass the ball forward, Wolves had that today in Ruben Neves, we don't have that kind of central midfielder.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

schmeichel
amartey, maguire, evans, chilwell
choudhury ndidi
gray maddison barnes
vardy

that seems fine against most teams in this league. depends on consistency with the youth players mind you.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Vader said:


> schmeichel
> amartey, maguire, evans, chilwell
> choudhury ndidi
> gray maddison barnes
> ...


Did you miss the bit when I said Ricardo has been our best player this season? :lol

Take out Amartey and Barnes or Gray for Ricardo and Albrighton then on paper that's our strongest side. 

You're very right when you mention consistency though, we're a young developing side that are very inconsistent.

We desperately lack a forward thinking midfielder though, another wide player or attacker would be ideal too because Okazaki and Iheanacho both suck.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> Another win, close shave towards the end with Brighton scoring.
> 
> But another win for Ole is good. Hopefully Arsenal/Chelsea draw now. And we look towards Arsenal next Friday in the FA Cup.


Confident for top 4? Should Ole get the job perm if you get it?

I had no idea how close you were. Thought it was like 12 points or something. Chelsea and Arsenal are a bit shit too, so there's definitely a chance.

It's ridiculous City are not top of the table. On paper they are so much better than everyone else. Kudos for Liverpool for keeping this up. Hope they do it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Confident for top 4? Should Ole get the job perm if you get it?
> 
> I had no idea how close you were. Thought it was like 12 points or something. Chelsea and Arsenal are a bit shit too, so there's definitely a chance.
> 
> It's ridiculous City are not top of the table. On paper they are so much better than everyone else. Kudos for Liverpool for keeping this up. Hope they do it.


Confident? Yes. I think Ole should get the job permanently too, if we get into the top 4 come the end of the season.

We've got Liverpool, Chelsea & Man City to visit us still. We've got to visit Arsenal in March. Home fixtures are important, especially against the big teams. 

We've come a long way under Ole, in only a month. People were writing us off beforehand, but we got rid of Mourinho at the right moment and everybody in the team is happy now. Pogba is playing at his best. Rashford is too. Martial looks to be signing a new deal too, after previously rejecting one in like November.

As of this moment, with Chelsea losing, we're only 3 points behind them. Hard to believe.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> The sooner Sarri is out of here the better.


^


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> Did you miss the bit when I said Ricardo has been our best player this season? :lol
> 
> Take out Amartey and Barnes or Gray for Ricardo and Albrighton then on paper that's our strongest side.
> 
> ...


:lol I was originally going to put ricardo out wide in attack but obviously forgot that when i got to it. then left him out all together. yeah obviously he'd be in at right back then.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Yup. Took a little longer to get there but I'm firmly pledging myself to Sarri out.

Toothless for the 6th? 8th? 10th? game in a row (I've lost all track how many, they all blend together in a blur of sideways and backwards passes that never seem to end in chances). Stubborn enough to refuse to change it. Results starting to reflect how poor the play has been. The only teams with fewer goals than us in their last 5 games are the three clubs in the relegation zone.

Even if Higuain somehow manage to paper over the cracks canyons in this team for a while, this is a much bigger problem that won't be solved with Sarri at the helm.

Also Alonso is shit at football but we knew that anyway :side:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Seeing Chelsea a few times this season, one player always stands out as a weak link to me is Jorginho, what the fuck does he do?

I look at that Chelsea midfield and it's so unbalanced.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> Seeing Chelsea a few times this season, one player always stands out as a weak link to me is Jorginho, what the fuck does he do?
> 
> I look at that Chelsea midfield and it's so unbalanced.


In theory he sits and builds the attack from the base of the midfield, receiving the ball and passing to dictate the flow of the game and open up space for the other midfielders/wide plays who can then create chances and advance into attacking positions. The idea being that he fulfills 90% of the regista role Pirlo played for Juventus/Italy (with the exception being that Jorginho doesn't seem to have the same ability when it comes to long balls over the top/through the channels, this part of the role has kind of fallen to David Luiz who is actually doing a great job of it).

In reality one of Rudiger, Luiz, Azpilicueta, Alonso, Kovacic and Kante pass it to him and then he passes it to one of Rudiger, Luiz, Azpilicueta, Alonso, Kovacic and Kante. None of this involves a chance being created.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Curry said:


> In theory he sits and builds the attack from the base of the midfield, receiving the ball and passing to dictate the flow of the game and open up space for the other midfielders/wide plays who can then create chances and advance into attacking positions. The idea being that he fulfills 90% of the regista role Pirlo played for Juventus/Italy (with the exception being that Jorginho doesn't seem to have the same ability when it comes to long balls over the top/through the channels, this part of the role has kind of fallen to David Luiz who is actually doing a great job of it).
> 
> In reality one of Rudiger, Luiz, Azpilicueta, Alonso, Kovacic and Kante pass it to him and then he passes it to one of Rudiger, Luiz, Azpilicueta, Alonso, Kovacic and Kante. None of this involves a chance being created.


So basically he is one of the most pointless players in the Premier League?

When we played you before Christmas as soon as our midfield got on top of yours, Jorginho especially was anonymous, at times I forgot he was even playing then he rightfully got subbed.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I wouldn't say he is pointless so much as there are games in which he's not useful enough to justify the shaping of the team around him. Particularly in the early games of the season he was playing very well and working to create the space required for other players to work. The ball was also moving much faster in those games than we manage to move it these days.

The issue is that now some opposing teams are putting more effort into stifling him (The most notable being Spurs who had Alli terrorising him for most of the game but teams like Arsenal today, mostly Ramsey, are obviously making a point of it too) and that a lot of teams want to set up a low block defence where the space is already given to us and the job of our midfielders is then to find a way to penetrate an 8/9 man defence/midfield crammed across the edge of the box which isn't something Jorginho, Kante or Kovacic are particularly talented at.

I don't really blame him much because he's playing a clearly defined role and the fact that the role often seems a little pointless in games isn't really his fault. It's more of a tactical problem than the more obvious personnel issues we have (Alonso, Barkley, Willian, Luiz's defensive lapses, the lack of a striker Sarri trusts).


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

I think Chelsea need a more progressive number 10 like midfielder in their side. Whilst Kovacic, Kante and Jorginho are all very good midfielders in their own right (Kante being arguably the best destroyer in the world), the midfield three is unbalanced and lacks creativity.

There are options out there, perhaps the biggest name being Isco who is out of favor at Real Madrid and could be available for the right price.

They also need a striker for the long term. Higuain may be a decent short term option, but in the summer they need to find a younger striker to embed into the team. I think Icardi is too pricey, but Werner could be an option and i think RB Leipzig would rather sell to a club outside of Germany. Either that or they take a punt on Abraham or Michy and see if they blossom


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Abraham can spam goals in the Champs but his touch makes Lukaku look like Iniesta.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Now Sarri has the nerve to blame the players. Saying they mentally weak. Lol. Fuck off, mate. These players have won more than you ever have.

Get the clueless numpty out now.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

After we win the title and CL this year we really need to invest in some squad depth. Players like Lallana, Origi, and sadly Sturridge aren't good enough. When you look at Man City's bench it absolutely kills ours every time. Our best XI is as good as their best XI, but their second choice XI would destroy ours 5-0. 

Sadly Keita just hasn't looked good for us this season. I hope he figures it out but I'm really looking forward to getting Ox back and healthy. 

Also why the hell did we loan out Clyne? Milner should not be playing at fullback for us.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Was saying yesterday that Jorginho is a Carbonara Cleverly. Does nothing but pass the ball sideways, creates nothing and doesn't recycle the ball quickly enough either. Chelsea just look so slow and lethargic in midfield. Barkley is absolutely gash and Kovacic has never been anything to shout about either.

Kante isn't a dynamic midfielder who can roam all over the park either. He's a world class ball winner and a decent ball carrier, in a world where players in that ilk are increasingly hard to find. Why is he playing with his back to goal in the box?

Hazard in this strange false 9/10 role isn't working either, stick the best player in the league back in his actual position. CHO getting an embarrassing token 10 minutes again, like that's going to convince him to stay especially with a 50+ million winger arriving in the summer.

Werner is a great shout if Chelsea are willing to spend some money.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

I think the issue is less about the quality of players and more the balance of the midfield with Chelsea. I think there is a way to facilitate both Kante's and Jorginho's strengths but they need a more progressive midfielder than Kovacic in there to make things happen


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Seb said:


> Was saying yesterday that Jorginho is a Carbonara Cleverly. Does nothing but pass the ball sideways, creates nothing and doesn't recycle the ball quickly enough either. Chelsea just look so slow and lethargic in midfield. Barkley is absolutely gash and Kovacic has never been anything to shout about either.
> 
> Kante isn't a dynamic midfielder who can roam all over the park either. He's a world class ball winner and a decent ball carrier, in a world where players in that ilk are increasingly hard to find. Why is he playing with his back to goal in the box?
> 
> ...


I see Rio Ferdinand slated Jorginho on BT Sport saying he doesn't assist, tackle or defend.

As I put yesterday he is one of the most pointless players in the Premier League, his role is to basically pass sideways and backwards, that's all he does.

Kante is the interception master, last season he made the most in the league, now this season he's only made 33 and he's joint 29th on the list. Last season he was 3rd in tackles, now he's joint 42nd on the list.

Sarri has pretty much destroyed one of the best midfielders in the World by taking him out of his natural position for a guy who only passes sideways and backwards. If Kante was playing the DM role he'd probably have at least 20+ more interceptions and tackles than he has now.

Kante might as well come home to Leicester


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

4-2-3-1 is the way to go for Chelsea at the moment. Have Kante cover Jorginho and put Hazard on the left or as number 10. Higuain up top.

Jorginho is a class midfielder but he needs to be in a certain system and cover.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> Now Sarri has the nerve to blame the players. Saying they mentally weak. Lol. Fuck off, mate. These players have won more than you ever have.
> 
> Get the clueless numpty out now.


I don’t rate Sarri either, but is he that wide of the mark to suggest that they are mentally weak? Tools were downed under Conte, Jose and AVB. I really wouldn’t be surprised if there was that kind of culture remains in Chelsea even as the players change.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> Kante is the interception master, last season he made the most in the league, now this season he's only made 33 and he's joint 29th on the list. Last season he was 3rd in tackles, now he's joint 42nd on the list.


We have the ball for the majority of the game these days, so Kante's intereption stats will take a bit hit.

He's never been a pure defensive midfielder. So I don't buy that Jorginho has taken his role. Kante's old role is not really prsesent in this system. The only time he has played in a single pivot/sole defensive midfield role was wheh Conte first came and we played 4-1-4-1. Kante was not only severely hindered in this role, but he wasn't very good in it either. 

When we changed to 3-4-3 and he played in a tandem with Matic, suddenly he could do what he did at Leicester with Drinkwater at his side - go and hunt the ball and rush players into errors. He cannot to this in a single pivot as he needs to be more tactically disciplined as the last man protecting the defence.

Now he is still expected to do that, but it's not going to happen many times in a game anymore due to us having more possession. So his role has to grow and he has to develop the attacking side of his game.

Personally, I'd just play a 4-2-3-1. Play Kante and Jorginho together and bin off Kovacic for a more attacking midfielder. Wouldn't be the exact fit for Jorginho, but would suit the other players far more.



Sol Ratti said:


> I don’t rate Sarri either, but is he that wide of the mark to suggest that they are mentally weak? Tools were downed under Conte, Jose and AVB. I really wouldn’t be surprised if there was that kind of culture remains in Chelsea even as the players change.


Depends how you look at it. AVB has just been a failure in every big job he has had, so I wouldn't put too much stock in that one. He came in at Chelsea and tried to bin off all our experienced guy which obviously didn't go down well. Mourinho and Conte... Both very confrontational personas. With Mourinho, it's ended bad at 3 clubs in a row. When that's the case you got to start looking at yourself. I'm still unsure what happened with Conte. But he did behave like a dick a lot.

Not going to say there isn't a culture of "fuck the coach" from our players when they're not happy. But sometimes the coach is maing strange decisions that's not helping the team. I won't call that a weak mentality from the players. More of a "let's get this clown out before shit gets worse". Not saying it's right. Just don't think it's what Sarri is trying to say.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

You follow Chelsea more than I do, but other than the Costa text I don’t recall him being a dick.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Joel said:


> Get the clueless numpty out now.


Is there even a realistic possibility of this happening though?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tottenham were lucky bastards.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Blackbeard said:


> Is there even a realistic possibility of this happening though?


I don't think so. Things will have to go incredibly bad for it to happen within the season.

I also think a big reason why he is here is because we ran out of options and that probably has not changed. It's kinda why when I kept on saying "Conte out", I would then ask myself, "but then who comes in?".


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Nuno charged by the fa for running on the pitch lol :klopp

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cliffy said:


> Nuno charged by the fa for running on the pitch lol :klopp


That's so ridiculous. God forbid a manager displays a little bit of passion or joy for a last minute winning goal.


----------



## SiegeofAcre (Jan 21, 2019)

Liverpool will win the league.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

SiegeofAcre said:


> Liverpool will win the league.


nah. Man City will


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Tragic news about Cardiff's new signing, Emiliano Sala, who was on a small aircraft bound for Cardiff from France which has gone missing. 

https://www.skysports.com/football/...ume-emiliano-sala-search-and-rescue-operation

Apparently he left a voicemail for his dad as the plane was about to break up. :sad: Absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Searched apparently called off for Emiliano Sala. Such a tragedy. Even at this late stage, I hope for a miracle. Thoughts go out to his family and those close to him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

such a crazy and sad story, poor bloke 

onto better news, we beat Arsenal and even Lukaku managed to not look like a total donkey for a change :fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Another game and another win for United and Ole continues to impress in the Caretaker role. He got his tactics, system, team selection, formation and substitutions spot on last night against Arsenal.

When the draw was announced, my girlfriend asked me if I was happy with it and I remember I turned to her and I said I was confident we could beat them at the Emirates. That's something I never was when watching United perform under Mourinho in the big games... confident.

Look at the contrast between our game against Arsenal at Old Trafford and compare the difference now. At Old Trafford we were sloppy, disorganised, uncreative and cautious and lucky to get a draw in that game. We were there for the taking and Arsenal bottled it. Fast forward a few months and we are a different team. None of this negative, anti-football where our attack has no cohesion or chemistry. United are a joy to watch and I actually look forward to our games now. Sure, our defence could be better and does need improving but we're not conceding as many goals recently as we were under Mourinho this season.

If he was still here, I wouldn't have felt confident against Arsenal but with Ole now at the helm with Mike _"Epic Shorts"_ Phelan by his side as well as Carrick and McKenna, they have worked wonders with the team so far. We're much more clinical up front, much quicker in the tempo of our passing, we're pressing a lot more, fighting together as a team, the players look like they enjoy playing football again and as I said, they are now a joy to watch.

As for the game, I have no idea why the BBC commentators persisted in stating Arsenal were the better team... they really weren't. Besides one brilliant chance in the second half with the header that Romero reacted well to and pushed onto the bar, Arsenal created zilch, nadda, nothing! Our defence was rock solid; Young intercepted so many balls in our box, Bailly and Lindelof were winning their aerial duels and blocking shots as was Shaw. Arsenal just kept trying to score the perfect goal by walking it into the net and it wouldn't come off and that was down to United's resilience at the back. Besides having more possession, they didn't create much of note whereas United had some golden opportunities to score 4 or 5. We controlled the game very well after Arsenal had a brief 5-10 minute spell in the second half and won the game very comfortably in the end. The counter attack football that Ole set out for the team worked to perfection, we were ruthless and Arsenal couldn't contain our attackers! So no idea why the commentators thought Arsenal were better than us, they were very poor.

Also, what did Ozil do when he came on? Besides one nice pass, he didn't influence the game at all and was mostly coming deep and doing nothing. You know Arsenal are having an abysmal day when your most creative player does nothing.

Overall, a great game to watch with some impressive performances. Romero and the back four were solid, Pogba ran the show in the second half and dominated that midfield (just a shame he didn't pick the right pass on a couple of occasions), Sanchez grew into the game as it went on and scored a lovely goal, Lingard worked his socks off and was all over the place and got his deserved goal, Lukaku actually did well on the right wing and provided 2 assists with the first being class (he did well playing that position for Belgium at the World Cup so I'd stick him there for a few more games and see if he flourishes as up top in the central role isn't working for him), Matic had another good game and Herrera was a warrior as usual (extend his contract!) So yeah, very pleased with the performance, the result and United rightfully progress into the next round. It would be fantastic if Ole can get us top 4 and an FA Cup, if he does that then he must surely be given the job full-time!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If you're a manager out there desperate to land the Man Utd job you'd have to be sweating right now. I'd still hold off on appointing Ole just yet until you see how he and the team react to some loses first. But I must say it's been so refreshing seeing someone in charge of that club who's actually passionate, enthusiastic and happy to be there.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> If you're a manager out there desperate to land the Man Utd job you'd have to be sweating right now.


Not an :jet6 predicament


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Millwall 3-2 Everton :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shrewsbury damn unlucky today. Great showing against Wolves and nearly an upset.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> In a new biography about the winger, revealed in The Sun, it’s claimed Salah said: “Newcastle will soon make an official offer to sign me.
> 
> “I don’t think Contractors will refuse to let me play in the English Premier League. It’s a dream for any player.”
> 
> The book states then-Newcastle boss Alan Pardew thought the Salah deal was done, but it ended up collapsing with the club unwilling to fork out the £500,000 fee for a one-year loan


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...o-and-tottenham-always-want-to-be-in-top-four

'Trophies only build ego' :mj4


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah, fuck him. king ole.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wenger got absolutely roasted by the media when he said similar things during their barren run, whilst securing top 4 each season. They won't say anything about their boy Poch though.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Not the FA Cup draw I wanted.

Wanted a home tie, not away at Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vader said:


> yeah, fuck him. king ole.


yeah this

also typical for Utd getting another Premier League side in the FA Cup

CONSPIRACY I tells ya


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The cup draws city have been getting the last 18 months have been an absolute farce.

The fix is in!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Didn't think we'd get anything from the game after Wood scored their 2nd. 

But a point is better than nothing.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Beat Man City and three potential signings coming in

Guess I must be either dead, in a coma or have astrally projected myself into a parallel universe


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I have always loved Rafa Benitez even more so after last nights result. We simply have to win the league from here, The thing that gives me confidence that we can do it is the fact we have a manager who has won league titles before while challenging a much better team in Bayern munich, he is in a similar situation now with Liverpool going up against Man City.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

SarriBall is here :lenny 

:lmao

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea losing 4-0 at Bournemouth :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Another good tactical display against a big team.

Defensively a mess against Wolves, defensively outstanding against Liverpool, football is weird.

Maguire, Ricardo, Chilwell, Evans and Ndidi all superb.

That tackle from Choudhury towards the end was the highlight of the game, what a beast :bow


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ONE POINT GAINED :mark:

5 POINTS CLEAR :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Was concerned when I saw the midfield selection. Totally imbalanced. Loaning out Clyne was an easily foreseeable mistake that has compounded itself. Oh well, 5 points clear etc. 

Bournemouth :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The :fellabot has departed these shores to go and terrorize China, farewell sweet prince :hoganutd

:fellabot2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Ole getting Martial to sign for five and a half years while flogging Fellaini pretty much makes him United's third greatest manager of all time already.

Also,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090911741893054464
:mj4


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:fellabot GONE :mark:

Martial signing a new contract :mark:

undefeated in 9 games :mark:

Ole has done a really good job so far, people still fan girling for Poch tho. if Ole guides us to knocking out PSG and gets us 4th he should definitely get the job tbh, even if we come 5th, the improvement has been clear as day and he and his coaching staff have got it right mostly


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I've only just read they found a buyer for Markovic

:wow

What a 'mare.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fulham taking all the old boys, markovic, babel :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank god Fellaini has gone.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091759329865334789


Spoiler: pic of his face after


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

same guy who stamped on Ibra's face.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mings is a dirty grub and should be banned for that considering his prior stamp on Ibra, scumbag

didn't play all too well but the win vs Leceister is great considering it's now 10 unbeaten and 9 wins, and compare that to how City, Chelsea and Liverpool have all fared against them this season, makes it even better


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092463315064942592
:jose


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Why does he keep slipping over in public ? haha 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dive :choke


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not having VAR in the Prem was a shambolic decision by the clubs, imagine if Origi scores from that offside position at the end, after Mane had already scored an offside goal earlier.

Should've listened to the wise old head who endorsed it :smugwenger


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

They're actually going to bottle it haha :klopp :bosque

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Liverpool have been embarrassing in the last couple of games. Handed a perfect opportunity by Newcastle and squandered it. Hammers were robbed of two points today tbh.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Liverpool are getting the rub of the green a lot from refs this season. Makes me wonder if there's more to it. There's a great storyline in Liverpool winning their first PL Title over the rotten oil club. If I was City, I'd be suspicious.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We don't win the title;

'We bottled it'

If we do win the title;

'It's because of the refs'

The hate is as strong as it has been in a while.

:klopp6

But I am worried regarding our recent form. We drew too many games last season and I hope we aren't going to slip into those mistakes again. We've been poor more than a few times this season, but we've usually had enough quality to pick a win up. These last two games esp we've lacked creativity and look out of sorts.

Still a long way to go and we're still top of the table. We just need to get back to creating chances again. Utd away next is not the ideal next match for us, considering the form they are in. But every game is massive from now on, so we've just got to get on with it and try and find our form again.

Edit; We've actually got Bournemouth at home the weekend. Thought there was no Prem games cos of the cup.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Naby Keita is without a doubt the transfer flop of the season

The Morata of midfielders


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> Not having VAR in the Prem was a shambolic decision by the clubs, imagine if Origi scores from that offside position at the end, after Mane had already scored an offside goal earlier.
> 
> Should've listened to the wise old head who endorsed it :smugwenger


THIS

Liverpool have definitely had the rub of the green this season more often than not, hopefully it's all starting to catch up to them :fergie

FLOPP bringing out the usual bizarre excuses again I see


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton since the 1980’s I think it would be foolish to remove Marco Silva as manager this season.

I would give Marco Silva until the next of next season to see if he can get a striker /forward who can actually score goals like Lukaku.
Someone who actually score 25-30 league goals per-season or at least 20 goals . 

You need to give a manager time to develop his squad to fit his formation and give time for players to be recruited and sold.

If I were a chairman I would have 5 year plan.
I would give the manager little or no money in year 1 so that the manager gets to konw the squad and work who is the past, present and future of the club .

Then in year 2 give some more money to make changes but not a lot increasing money yearly .
So by the time you get to year 5 the manager gets the most money as they know everything about thier squad .

Some managers spend a lot of money in year 1 without assessing the squad who to keep or get rid off.

So that when the manager needs money in the last year the have little to spend so when they need it the most. 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Marco Silva is probably the biggest charlatan in Premier League management since Steve Kean. The other contender is Bob Bradley, but he wasn't given successively better jobs after first taking a team down and then being sacked Watford.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Brad Bobley* :trips8


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> *Marco Silva is probably the biggest charlatan in Premier League management since Steve Kean*. The other contender is Bob Bradley, but he wasn't given successively better jobs after first taking a team down and then being sacked Watford.


he reminds me a lot of Roberto Martinez and what he did with THE MOYESIAH'S squad at Everton before he went in and Wigan-ified it and ended up making them shiter and getting the boot


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as a long term Everton Fan I understand the of opinion regarding Marco Silva.

However statically whenever he was at club at the top of the league his win percentage was over 50%










So I think the current Everton squad is lacking a forward/striker who as I said in my previous post needs to be 25+ League goals per season or at least 20 goals per season I minimum .

Also as stated in my previous post I would give him until the end of next to try and get in striker /forward who can score.

*My current assessment of the Everton squad is as follows :*

Goalkeepers both of whom are international’s for major countries.

Defence is good centerbacks are good both left backs have played for major European nations , the right backs Coleman is good and Kenny is a work in progress .

Defensive midfield all of then except for Tom Davies have international experience .

Wingers 2 of the left wingers have played for Brazil and Lookman future is very good , right wing is fast and played for England .

Attacking midfield Sigurðsson is a good number 10 international for Iceland and is proven in the premier league .

Attack is an interesting one as Tosun despite being an Turkish international he has not scored much in the premier league and Calvert-Lewin is a unknown quantity and could be one for the future but it too early to tell. 

So think if and I mean if Everton get a forward /striker who can score 25+ or minimum 20 goals in the league the team could move forward .

But changing the manager every year would make a squad of a few different ideas for different managers with different styles and tactics .

So I think keep Silva until next summer too if can move players out and get someone to score goals .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093643319287123973
Tragic, tragic news. My sympathies and thoughts are with Emiliano Sala's family, his loved ones, and those who personally knew him best - as well as FC Nantes and Cardiff City FC. Same with David Ibbotson too. Absolute horrible situation.

Rest in Power.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Was at the Everton/Man City game on Wednesday in the Gwladys, what a great result :drose 

Highlight of the season so far


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Phil Jones new contract

:tenay


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

haribo said:


> Phil Jones new contract
> 
> :tenay


Yeah, I was shocked by that.

I don't see Lindelof leaving, as he's come to form. So in the summer, if we're signing defenders like everyone says we are, either Smalling or Bailly will leave.

Also, Ole winning Manager of the Month. First time a Man Utd Manager has won it since Sir Alex in October 2012 (Y)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094245513061326848


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Was at the Everton/Man City game on Wednesday in the Gwladys, what a great result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says how rubbish your team are when losing is the highlight of your season <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

If we'd sacked jose after Newcastle we'd be in the title race :mj2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

beautiful goal from gini :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Play well again but fail to take our chances.

I need some bleach after that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea :lmao


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Was considering swapping Hazard for Pogba on Fantasy Football, didn't go through with it in the end. fpalm

Captained Aguero though so we good :mark:

Chelsea are getting bent over here


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

My god, Jorginho is horrendous.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We only lost the second half 2-0, so improvement has already been managed.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Totally forgot i back Aguero to score in the first 15.

£195 Winner.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

wkdsoul said:


> Totally forgot i back Aguero to score in the first 15.
> 
> £195 Winner.


You totally didn’t forget. 

Embarrassing by Chelsea. Sarri is way too stubborn.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

thought i had him down for the first 10. missed the cutoff...


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Aaron Ramsey signs a deal with Juventus for 400k a week.

400K A WEEK.

Madness.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ It's 7 million euros per year after tax, which is about half that. No-one would pay Ramsey £400k per week. It's just over £100k per week, which is around £200k once you add on tax.

http://gianlucadimarzio.com/en/juventus-announce-ramseys-signing-the-details-annual-salary

Everyone else - If you've ever wondered why Arsenal don't compete (you haven't, but whatever), then guess who's the last remaining at Arsenal in this photo:










Carl Jenkinson :smugwenger


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LOL Arsenal. total mid table club now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Roy Mustang said:


> Says how rubbish your team are when losing is the highlight of your season <img src="https://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Marco Silva is probably the biggest charlatan in Premier League management since Steve Kean. The other contender is Bob Bradley, but he wasn't given successively better jobs after first taking a team down and then being sacked Watford.


I agree that he hasn’t done well at Everton but this is enormously unfair to compare him to the worst managers of the decade

To blame him for taking Hull down is really ott, before he got there they had 13 points from 20 games and during his run they got 21 points from 18 - which works out at a midtable season and certainly that of someone who deserves another chance in the PL.

Watford have had 11 managers since the Pozzo’s took charge in 2012. They are trigger happy. To write a manager off because a club (particularly Watford) sacked him isn’t fair, especially when you yourself have disagreed with them on their sacking culture. He was sacked mainly because of the Everton approach, they were in 10th at the time albeit on a bad run of form, but it isn’t the end of the world for a team that had finished 13th and 17th the seasons prior.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Seb said:


> ^ It's 7 million euros per year after tax, which is about half that. No-one would pay Ramsey £400k per week.


That was my thought so I did double check with multiple sources and they all gave the 400k a week thing. Seems that the 14mill a year was including signing on fees and projected bonuses.

If the 7mil after tax is correct that puts him somewhere in the 225-250k a week bracket which is still too much for a player who can barely make it in to the starting 11 at arsenal normally but as he goes on a free that seems an okay deal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sol Ratti said:


> I agree that he hasn’t done well at Everton but this is enormously unfair to compare him to the worst managers of the decade
> 
> To blame him for taking Hull down is really ott, before he got there they had 13 points from 20 games and during his run they got 21 points from 18 - which works out at a midtable season and certainly that of someone who deserves another chance in the PL.
> 
> Watford have had 11 managers since the Pozzo’s took charge in 2012. They are trigger happy. To write a manager off because a club (particularly Watford) sacked him isn’t fair, especially when you yourself have disagreed with them on their sacking culture. He was sacked mainly because of the Everton approach, they were in 10th at the time albeit on a bad run of form, but it isn’t the end of the world for a team that had finished 13th and 17th the seasons prior.


He got the 'new manager' bounce with Hull and got them out of the drop zone, and then they slumped back down later in the season and got relegated anyway. They were 3 points from safety when he took over, and then went down 6 points from safety. Doesn't deserve all the blame but hardly covered himself in glory either.

Took the Watford job and didn't really do any better than the other managers they've had recently. Good start, and then by the time he was sacked he had taken 5 points from 11 games, i.e. they were the worst team in the league. Watford have been trigger happy with managers but they were definitely right to sack him. Everton approach no doubt had an effect, but they weren't just bad, they were catastrophically terrible when he left.

Didn't deserve the Everton job and it's been a complete shambles this season. There are plenty of small clubs than Everton in the Premier League it would be natural for him to go to after managing a team of that stature, but I bet you he won't manage in England again.



Draykorinee said:


> That was my thought so I did double check with multiple sources and they all gave the 400k a week thing. Seems that the 14mill a year was including signing on fees and projected bonuses.
> 
> If the 7mil after tax is correct that puts him somewhere in the 225-250k a week bracket which is still too much for a player who can barely make it in to the starting 11 at arsenal normally but as he goes on a free that seems an okay deal.


The figure I quoted is the correct one, was reported by other 'tier 1' Juve sources, not just Di Marzio. It's about €250K euros per week before tax is deducted. Nowhere near what Bale is on for example. £400k per week would've probably put him only behind Messi/Ronaldo/Griezmann/Neymar in terms of salary.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol Chelsea are so bad, the fact they're persisting with Rudiger and Luiz as their CB combo speaks for how shite they are. surely old man Cahill and Christensen could do better, at least they wouldn't both be so useless

good result considering who we were missing, Pogba is in fine form and Herrera too, Ole has got us playing the best stuff we've managed to produce since Fergie. Spurs can keep Poch, not needed :jet6


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Great result.

Ole deserves to get the job permanently, fuck Pochettino.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Renegade™ said:


> lol Chelsea are so bad, the fact they're persisting with Rudiger and Luiz as their CB combo speaks for how shite they are. surely old man Cahill and Christensen could do better, at least they wouldn't both be so useless


Bit harsh.

They keep getting exposed because the likes of Azpilicueta, Alonso and Jorginho offer them zero protection.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Chelsea banned from signing new players for next two transfer windows*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47329293


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sarri; "Oh Mr.Odoi, I loooooooove you".


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> *Chelsea banned from signing new players for next two transfer windows*
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47329293


:HA


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Been coming for a while now, probably part of why we went about the Pulisic signing the way we did.

We'll likely do the Barca thing and appeal so we can still operate in the Summer window, frontload a few transers and then miss the two after that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Time to recall da 100 loanees from da Netherlands

1 or 2 will surely be kinda good

:lelbron


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Alright_Mate said:


> Bit harsh.
> 
> They keep getting exposed because the likes of Azpilicueta, Alonso and Jorginho offer them zero protection.


anyone with half a brain can see Luiz and Rudiger are both headless chickens, Azpi is a beast of a defender, Jorginho definitely isn't helping but hey hopefully Sarri persists with them and Chelsea continue to be a calamity


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rudiger is a decent player, probably only six or seven better centre backs in the league. Azpi has been absolutely wank for the past few months.

Chelsea just need a left back, Kante in his actual position, and to give Kepa time. Add in Azpi, Rudiger and Christensen and they're fine. Their problems will be further up the pitch.

Transfer ban will probably be reduced (like Barca's) or rescinded (like Real's).


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



CamillePunk said:


> Just gonna predict the top 6 cause I honestly don't follow most of the other clubs aside from my hipster fascination with Eddie Howe's Bournemouth who I think will finish at about 10th. They did very well to overcome a terrible start last season to finish 12th, think they'll do better this season.
> 
> 1. Man City
> 2. Liverpool
> ...


Just wanna point out that as of today this is completely accurate, including Bournemouth being in 10th. :kobe3


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Seb said:


> Best Signing: Jorginho





Erik. said:


> Best signing: Seri





Vader said:


> Best Signing: Fred





Naito said:


> *Best Signing*
> Naby Keita


:lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

in my defence, my predictions were taking the piss. they are usually horrific though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Naito said:


> *Geekiest English Guy With A Pretentious Spanishy-Sounding Name*
> Seb


:bjpenn


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just noticed Seb also quoted one of his own WOAT predictions but the above post took a while to do on my phone so I'm still gonna leave it like that :armfold


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Anybody got some bleach, a knife and a rope that I can borrow?

I wouldn't even give him Tuesday after that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What the fuck Denis

I was gonna just quote my own for a laugh but then checked those other posts as they were all in a row, christ we're shit :bosque


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

And he's gone 

The least surprising news we'll see today, no way was he going to get Tuesday after last night.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> And he's gone
> 
> *The most least surprising news we'll see today*, no way was he going to get Tuesday after last night.


That will be City smashing us in the final.

Also, can you use most and least together in a sentence like that? :hmm:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

most unsurprising


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joel said:


> That will be City smashing us in the final.
> 
> Also, can you use most and least together in a sentence like that? :hmm:


You'll win today and Jorginho will be MOTM  

No you can't, I'll change it to better grammar.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> You'll win today and Jorginho will be MOTM
> 
> No you can't, I'll change it to better grammar.


With least surprising news of the day award wrapped up, I see you are aiming for the joke of the day award :armfold


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

#LFC starting XI v #MUFC: Alisson, Milner, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson, Fabinho, Henderson, Wijnaldum, Salah, Mane, Firmino

Subs: Mignolet, Alexander-Arnold, Lallana, Keita, Shaqiri, Origi, Sturridge


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I thought United might sneak this, but looking at the line-ups I'm gonna go 2-1 Liverpool. I haven't seen much of McTominay, but judging by the glee I am seeing from Liverpool fans on twitter, and the despair from United fans, I'm gonna assume that he's not very good.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

McTominay isn't awful but it's certainly a surprising selection, he hasn't really shown much in his limited showings but that's kind of why, he hasn't played THAT much to judge. you never know


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

How about that Kepa & Sarri incident :moyes4


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Game said:


> How about that Kepa & Sarri incident :moyes4


Chelsea is a mess :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

considering all the injuries, a draw was a decent result and Liverpool never really looked like winning it, Utd had the better chances albeit not many with Pogba, Lingard and then Smalling right at the end plus the offside own goal. will be a patched up side Wednesday vs Palace but hopefully some of the injuries aren't too bad and we get the bulk of them back sooner than later. be good to see James Garner and Mason Greenwood get a chance even if it's off the bench

also Kepa is shite, Chelsea could've bought Butland from Stoke for a fraction of what he cost and he'd probably have done no worse, but then again Chelsea don't play English players. Sarri surely is on borrowed time, next defeat and he's gone. surprised City didn't beat them in regular time but no surprise to see them still win


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hoping to see Fred get a start on Wednesday against Palace.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> also Kepa is shite, Chelsea could've bought Butland from Stoke for a fraction of what he cost and he'd probably have done no worse


Not a very good opinion.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chelsea have to make an example of Kepa if they even want to get a grip on player power there.

We all knew the big characters ran the show in the past but these were club legends, leaders, world class players, winners. Then when they moved on it was the likes of Costa, Hazard, Cesc, Willian throwing their toys out the pram and trying to undermine the manager(s). Now you've got a young goalkeeper refusing to be substituted, one of the most ridiculous things i've seen in football. Complete farce, if Sarri has any self respect he won't pick him for at least the rest of this season. The board should be heavily backing him over this, regardless of how much longer he lasts, as it's about backing the authority of the manager (important for the future), not backing Sarri as an individual.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chelsea/Sarri may well accept his explanation about it being a misunderstanding (in his opinion). It did look and come across terribly on live tv though and no matter how he felt, it should have been handled and communicated better. It still looks bad on him and the club, esp if there's no real reprocusions over this.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Even Flow said:


> Hoping to see Fred get a start on Wednesday against Palace.


if he doesn't then he won't for us again tbh

likely will be McTominay/Pereira/Pogba in a 3 with Sanchez/Lukaku/Young pushed forward, or he goes with the previous 3 and Fred in a diamond with Sanchez/Lukaku up front. might get to see Greenwood and Garner on the bench (if Greenwood is fit) depending on what happens with Rashford/Herrera/Mata



Joel said:


> Not a very good opinion.


pls explain


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Butland is shite


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

1 weeks fine for Kepa :lmao

Chelsea are an absolute shambles of a club. Inmates running the asylum. Sarri hasn't impressed me at all but i'll think twice about slagging off another Chelsea manager again. Conte was a genius for winning what he did with them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> 1 weeks fine for Kepa :lmao
> 
> Chelsea are an absolute shambles of a club. Inmates running the asylum. Sarri hasn't impressed me at all but i'll think twice about slagging off another Chelsea manager again. *Conte was a genius for winning what he did with them.*


Say the other manager's name as well, Seb :armfold


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Deluded Brendan is on his way.

We're now going to be a team of great character.

:brodgers


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:brodgers


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Think he'll do a good job at Leicester 

Needs to turf out some of the more experienced players in the dressing room in the summer though before they have a chance to stab him in the back. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vader said:


> Butland is shite


so is Kepa tbh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> so is Kepa tbh





Joel said:


> Not a very good opinion.


^


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fred in the starting XI :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Trent Alexander-Arnold is the youngest ever player to assist three goals in a single Premier League game (20 years, 143 days) :klopp2

Trent and Robbo were tremendous and you can tell that having Trent back helps Salah. Good win as Watford can be a tricky side. We just need to gets some consecutive wins together now and get some winning momentum. Of course the derby is next so anything goes.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Poch :lmao

Spurs:lmao

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

3 goals, 3 points :mark:

Shame Arsenal didn't drop any points against Bournemouth. Hopefully Spurs can do a job Saturday.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Brock said:


> Trent Alexander-Arnold is the youngest ever player to assist three goals in a single Premier League game (20 years, 143 days) :klopp2
> 
> Trent and Robbo were tremendous *and you can tell that having Trent back helps Salah*. Good win as Watford can be a tricky side. We just need to gets some consecutive wins together now and get some winning momentum. Of course the derby is next so anything goes.


So where are my Salah fantasy points, chief?


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Absolutely fucking ready for Spurs and United. Finally starting to look like the team that went 22 unbeaten again. Can't wait till Spurs also drop to 5th.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

great result considering all the absentees, Fred still looked garbage but McTominay was quite good and seeing Garner get a debut was great. Lukaku is still a bit of a donkey with the ball but the man can score, no doubt

the form since Ole has taken over has been fantastic, hope he gets the job and not that fraud Poch


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

For all the hype Harvey Barnes was getting at WBA and being brought back early and inserted in the starting eleven - I'm left underwhelmed watching him each game on TV. Not sure why he is starting ahead of someone more dynamic like Demari Gray.

Iheanacho is probably the worst striker in the league. So bad.

Oh yeah and my weekly "I hate Sarri" moment when the teams are announced; why Barkley over RLC? Why not rest Hazard who looked on death's door midweek and give CHO a game. It's Fulham, Sarri... It's Fulham.

Edit: PUEL OUT! Oh wait...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joel said:


> For all the hype Harvey Barnes was getting at WBA and being brought back early and inserted in the starting eleven - I'm left underwhelmed watching him each game on TV. Not sure why he is starting ahead of someone more dynamic like Demari Gray.
> 
> Iheanacho is probably the worst striker in the league. So bad.
> 
> ...


Barnes has been quality since returning, just needs a goal but today was his worst performance since coming back.

I did say that this smiley :jet4 needs to be changed from meaningless goal to useless.

Only positive for us today was another assist from Tielemans.

:brodgers out!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> Barnes has been quality since returning, just needs a goal but today was his worst performance since coming back.


I can't comment on the non televised ones, but he's been nothing special at all when you've been on TV. Compare him to Maddison who looked like he had been Premier League player for years on his debut vs United and it is day and night.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joel said:


> I can't comment on the non televised ones, but he's been nothing special at all when you've been on TV. Compare him to Maddison who looked like he had been Premier League player for years on his debut vs United and it is day and night.


Barnes has been our biggest threat in our most recent games, today he played too narrow for my liking, same with Maddison, every time Ricardo and Chilwell got the ball they had no options in front of them because nobody was moving.

As for Maddison he's been shocking since October time, I'd be absolutely baffled if he gets called up to the England squad in two weeks time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Iheanacho was world class at scoring for City when they were 3-0 up. Show some respect.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That damn wind hampering Liverpool once again :no:


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

#KloppOut


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The winds of change are plotting against Liverpool.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton I was encouraged with the performance .

In the fast half I Noticed the besides occasionally letting ball go and giving Liverpool chances to score but Everton recovered.

In the second have I noticed Everton had some chances to score however because lack of top quality forwards/striker, Everton failed to convert the chances.

I did think the tactics Marco Silva utilised but putting the more physical central midfielders before putting on Gomes when Liverpool’s midfield got tired.

I think Everton predicament is like a NFL team with a good linemen Guard, Tackle, Centre and quarterback but the Wide receiver is useless.

The NFL team make a lot of chances but as the Wide receiver is slow or not agile so cannot find space to be free so the play fails even if the quarterback is free to do whatever he wants to do, all he can do is throw the ball away to stop the clock .

That I why I think Everton need someone who can score goals 20+ premier league goals per season , so they can convert the chances the team is making .

I think this will be slow process , I would prefer Everton to buy a few exceptional players in the summer transfer window rather than get a large quantity of average players who will fill out squad but will not improve the 1st 11 players on the pitch.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Football was the true winner today, friends


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That bloody wind. Klopp using excuses once again. 

The team is lacking composure.

Salah cost us. 

Sums it all up.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

If Salah's touch was better today, we would have won. But that doesn't quite paper over how uninspired we looked again going forward. No creativity in midfield and our general passing was horrid on the whole.

Too many draws cost us in recent seasons and I thought we'd got over it, but it's coming back to bite us again. Still only 1 point behind but our form and consistency, esp at this time, is not what we need.

Van Dijk tho was once again the fookin' lad.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Man United and Everton, both games that were there for the taking. Two really disappointing performances apart from our defence which have been solid. The subs today were just baffling too. 

My heart cant take much more of this. :mj2

It's not over but fuck drawing to them two hurt.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

wow DEAD thread here

loss vs Arsenal sucks but on another day we win 3-2 and life goes on. Matic looked like he had been rushed back a bit, could've stuck with McTominay who's been solid in his absence, but we had to lose eventually I guess. good that Spurs and Chelsea are still dropping points, 3rd and 4th spots still wide open


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Of the four, Arsenal should be favourites considering their run-in. But it's Arsenal.. Spurs are in freefall, their next game is a likely loss (though admittedly, 3 weeks away) and they've also got City away but every other game is extremely winnable. United's all hinges on the last 10 days of April.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Why are Arsenal flying out to Dubai to play a game, when they have crucial PL and EL games? The explanation doesn't add up. Surely Kroenke can't be that desperate for extra shekels.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Big Wes Morgan you beautiful man.

:brodgers in!


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I would like to apologise that my prediction for this week's Everton game was inaccurate as even though I predicted a win for Everton I did not predict that a clean sheet for Everton would have. I did however say 2-1.

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2371036-2018-19-premier-league-prediction-contest-59.html

My thoughts on the game are as follows.
In the first half I though Everton were overly defensive and doing little in the way of trying to make chances .

Contrastingly in the second half Marco Silva had worked out tacitly what Chelsea were doing and counteracted it.

I still think Everton need big name striker /forward to actually convert the chances they make and cause problems .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

farhanc said:


> Hello I would like to apologise that my prediction for this week's Everton game was inaccurate as even though I predicted a win for Everton I did not predict that a clean sheet for Everton would have. I did however say 2-1.


Hello Farhan 

No need to apologise, my friend. We all make mistakes


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

farhanc said:


> Hello I would like to apologise that my prediction for this week's Everton game was inaccurate as even though I predicted a win for Everton I did not predict that a clean sheet for Everton would have. I did however say 2-1.


You must feel like a right idiot now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao

which chelsea fan on here is this :usangle


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kenny said:


> :lmao
> 
> which chelsea fan on here is this :usangle


:bosque

MISTAKES TO THE POWER OF INFINITY

Also, "Barcelona rejects" coming from a fan who's team starts Pedro every week in 2019 and had Cesc on the books until a few months ago ique2

Digne and Gomes would also walk into Chelsea's team ique2


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Kenny said:


> :lmao
> 
> which chelsea fan on here is this :usangle


 @RICH ROCKHEAD


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ole gets the job, 3 year deal.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

man this thread is DEAD these days 

good result, poor performance from us last night. a win is a win so can't complain too much, but need to sort our shit out before we play some of the tougher sides again for sure

Ole as permanent manager :mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought after the Ole managerial appointment was made permanent on Friday that the players would put in a professional performance and really be hyped up for the game against Watford, knowing the man they wanted to stay as Manager will be here for the long-term now. However, that didn't exactly go as planned and some of the players put in their worst performances this season or arguably in a United shirt. United have gone off the boil ever since the amazing PSG result, with team performances gradually getting worse and it's like the players have pulled their foot off the gas and resorted back to Mourinho-type football the last few games (although Arsenal away we did actually play well and deserved something from that game).

Pogba, Matic and Herrera were awful last night with Matic looking like he's been rushed back too soon after injury again and he's reverted back to the Matic at the beginning of the season, taking ages on the ball and chasing shadows while Herrera has been rather sloppy since coming back into the team, he still works hard and intercepts the opposition passes but his own passing has been rather careless and sluggish and the same can be said for Pogba, who when he has a bad game our creative passing in midfield goes to pot. Rashford and Martial although not having great games, they did contribute with the goals but they were feeding on scraps in the final third. That and Martial needs to do better with his reactions as he really should have been running near post when Rashford went round the keeper and crossed the ball in the danger area and all Martial did was do a little run, stop and then not close his man down when he should be busting a gut to run to that ball. Hopefully the knock he picked up isn't too bad and he's fit and ready for the Wolves game and he's actually on his game this time.

I was impressed with Ole in the first half as despite having us set out wrong first half and for some odd reason having us play on the counter attack (which we should not be doing at home to Watford!) and again having our 4th Manager having this fascination with playing Mata on the right wing rather than a #10, he rectified this after the first 20 minutes where Watford dominated us and deserved to be ahead 2-0 and went and put Mata in midfield as an extra man and changed the midfield to a diamond formation and he had Mata pretty much playing the #10 role and did a pretty good job linking the midfield to the attack. He needs to be playing there more as on the right wing he is clearly wasted. If Mata is here next season, I don't see him getting much game time especially if we stick with the 4-3-3 diamond formation. What with that and him losing a yard of pace and looking like he's struggling with the physical demands of the Premier League both last season and this season, his time at United may be up very soon.

Regarding the match, as I stated above, Watford were the better team the first 20 minutes, then United got the goal after Shaw went into BEAST MODE with the interception, run and incredible pass to set up Rashford, who finished it off nicely with the dink over Foster and after that goal, we seemed to settle. That and with the change in formation, I thought United got into the game well and dominated in parts from the 25th to the 45th minute and we could have been 2 or 3 up. Second half, United came out very slow, pedestrian and pretty clueless and the players looked shattered and off their game. That's one key thing these players need to work on in pre-season and that's their fitness levels and closing down as we invited pressure on us in this game and allowed Watford to have plenty of time on the ball. Thankfully, our defence was rock solid all night, especially Smalling, Jones and Shaw who did very well protecting the goal. After we got the 2nd goal, Ole went more defensive by bringing off an injured Martial and putting on Rojo (which to me isn't a very popular decision) and unfortunately, we couldn't hold on to the cleansheet and Watford got their well deserved goal and a really well worked team goal at that! Thankfully, we held on for the much-needed 3 points. I'm hoping after the game Ole had a word with the players and told them they need to do a lot more as there's still a lot on the line towards the latter parts of this season. I'm sure Ole learned from this also and he has shown in the past few months he can change things and change things correctly when needed.

It's abundantly clear where our deficiencies lie in this team, we cannot and should not be starting with Young at right back next season, the man was being skipped past so many times by his man and he struggled all game and didn't offer us anything in attack. That and serious replacements need to be looked at for Matic as this isn't the first time he's been unable to keep up with the pace of the game and been overrun in midfield and not shielded our back four properly. Finally, we desperately need a right winger, that should be our first signing of the summer transfer window as we look bare on the right and I don't want to keep seeing a #10 over on that side or a striker playing that position, it needs to be a natural and creative right winger. That and if an experience centreback that has leadership credentials becomes available then add that to the squad please.

Wolves next and they may be resting some key players due to the FA Cup game next weekend. Hopefully United can go there and get some revenge after being knocked out by their talented team. If we play like we did against Watford though yesterday, then I don't hold out much hope for a win. The players need to up their game - top 4 is vital and if we secure that come the end of the season, we then go on to quite possibly our most important transfer window ever!


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Imagine thinking Spurs where capable of a draw.

Back on top!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Spurs being spurs :banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bye bye Ander :mj2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Herrera better sign a new contract :mj2

Ashley Young cost us that game today vs Wolves. he doesn't get sent off, we probably atleast jag a point and really should've been 2 or 3 up before Wolves even scored, but that is football. RB and RW the main areas to strengthen in the summer window, along with a better CM option than Matic and Fred, who both have to go, Fred especially. RUBBISH


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Jezz, why I'm not surprised with Smalling own goal, it's time for Man Utd to find defender like Rio or Vidic, or in the current season, the VVD type, also, Pogba truly lack of creativeness when Rashford couldn't find a room.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dead thread










im happy with this team especially fabinho starting 

:mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah
:salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah
:salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah
:salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah
:salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah
:salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah
:salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah
:salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah
:salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah :salah 

:hendo :hendo :hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo:hendo :hendo


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The winning goal was Salah's but I was way more pumped for this one due to Hendo's barbaric celebration. roud


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Talk about nerve wracking :sodone


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Liverpool are boss, I love this team so much. We're obviously not as good as City but still keep delivering the goods right to the end. I was shitting bricks as soon they scored which continued all the way to that 3rd goal, When Salah broke forward i was screaming at the TV for him to pass then he just casually flicks inside the post like the savage he is.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:brodgers

We'll win the league again next season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> man this thread is DEAD these days


Fitba box is pretty much dead as well now, most of the regulars don't bother anymore. Doubt i'll check this place much once the season's up.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> Fitba box is pretty much dead as well now, most of the regulars don't bother anymore. Doubt i'll check this place much once the season's up.


such a sad fall from grace compared to how it's been the past 10 years or so :mj2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mj2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Renegade[emoji769 said:


> ;77105460]such a sad fall from grace compared to how it's been the past 10 years or so :mj2


Shouldn't have banned rush then :mj2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah

:banderas

:salah


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:salah :mark:

that goal :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hendo unleashed :banderas

Last time he played a season unleashed, he contributed to 21 gols in a season iirc, he might match that in da remaining few games of this season

I like to think Salah pictured Curry's face in da top bins when he unleashed that. Inb4 he was shit all game when he clearly wasn't. Chelsea couldn't get near him after da gol

I hope we never have to play against Hazard ever again

CP, I have seen yer chatbox posts and they remind me a lot of da other bald coward Liverpool fans on this forum during da 13/14 season. Plz be different

:hendo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Naito said:


> I hope we never have to play against Hazard ever again


Felt like he was playing for you today...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> Felt like he was playing for you today...


There was a 10mins spell there in the 2nd half when he was fucking frightening


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

At this point I think Liverpool are in the better position, they have three garbage sides left to play and a Wolves side at home who will have nothing to play for on the last day.

On the other hand, City have to play United at Old Trafford and Spurs. I’m unconvinced there’s six points from those.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Still dont think liverpool will do it. They'll fuck it up somehow. 

I'm in the minority of United fans but I'd rather they won it over city. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Liverpool’s new kit looks mighty familiar. Handsome kit nonetheless


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cliffy said:


> Still dont think liverpool will do it. They'll fuck it up somehow.
> 
> I'm in the minority of United fans but I'd rather they won it over city.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


ideally I'd rather neither won it but I'd much prefer City winning it over Liverpool :fergie

hopefully the City/Spurs match tonight is just as entertaining as the Champions League clash was


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

2-0 to Everton at HT. We've been utterly shite.

Champions League qualification? No chance. We're qualifying for the Europa League next season.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Perturbator said:


> Solskjaer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

4-0. FFS.

This is embarrassing fpalm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Absolutely shambolic from start to finish. I wasn't happy with the team selection as I honestly don't understand playing our more solid defender at right back, playing Matic when he's been awful since returning from injury, putting Lukaku up front centrally against Zouma where it was predictable he would struggle against a physical defender and low and behold he did and miscontrolled practically every ball that came his way... his first touch was a pass to Everton. Putting Rashford on the right wing where he's always been ineffective there. Just a bizarre line-up from Ole with poor tactics and even worse, negative substitutions. So he will have to be held accountable for his mistakes, which he's been making quite a lot the past 6+ weeks. I'm hoping it does come good for Ole and am willing to give him a pre-season and transfer window to see what he does but right now, he needs to be doing more in his role.

Also, you have the mindset of the players throughout that, which quite frankly was disgusting. You have players not running for the shirt, just walking about after losing the ball carelessly, looking sloppy in their passing, slow in their decision making, getting to the ball last, not showing any urgency or passion for the shirt and just looking like they don't want to be there. I was fuming when I saw the players laughing and joking in the tunnel before the game, especially Pogba being overly friendly with Zouma, hugging and smiling... you're competing in a must-win game and you're acting like that? You should be serious going into this game and it's the wrong mindset from the very beginning and sends out the wrong signal to fans.

These players just aren't good enough, some are past it, some are average at best, some are in abysmal form and this as I mentioned before is down to the board and the incompetent Ed Woodward. We're a calamity from top to bottom and drastic changes need to be made but will it with this board? At the moment, I very much doubt it. We are run so poorly and it's a joke no structure has been put in place coming towards the latter stages of the season, when we really need to see something going on in preparation for pre-season.

I have no hope for the City game and that's Top 4 most likely gone for me. Another waste of a season endured and on we go to next season... yay.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It really is Ed Woodward FC. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Tell me again about how replacing Mourinho with Solskjaer was a good idea.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nothing Finer said:


> Tell me again about how replacing Mourinho with Solskjaer was a good idea.


Tell me again about how good of a job Jose was doing.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Tell me again about how good of a job Jose was doing.


Winning two trophies and achieving a second place finish with this shower of shit is an absolute miracle. He'd earned the right to be backed through a poor spell.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> Winning two trophies and achieving a second place finish with this shower of shit is an absolute miracle. He'd earned the right to be backed through a poor spell.


But he bought quite a lot of that shower...


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Jose was right about what the problems were but he didn’t have a Scooby on how to solve them. And many of the problems were created with him in barge.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Fucking fuck

Shit lineups = shit results

who'd have thought


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Joel said:


> But he bought quite a lot of that shower...


In all fairness United's scouting system is absolute garbage regardless of manager. Ibrahimovic was the best signing United made since De Gea, Matic has been one of the better signings, if United has sold Pogba when he'd wanted it would have been at a substantial profit. Compared to any of his predecessors I think he did pretty well.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

United are absolute dog shit.

Arsenal aren't much better.

This awful awful Chelsea team is going to get 4th :lol


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Scrappy win but I'll take it. City will surely win the league though given United have no chance of taking anything from them. Leicester or bust.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing Finer said:


> In all fairness United's scouting system is absolute garbage regardless of manager. Ibrahimovic was the best signing United made since De Gea, Matic has been one of the better signings, if United has sold Pogba when he'd wanted it would have been at a substantial profit. Compared to any of his predecessors I think he did pretty well.


Ibra was signed at the expense of Martial's development (took his spot and shirt number), the team then played for/through him and finished 6th, then he was done after that season. The team actually played better without him after his injury, as he wasn't there slowing down the attack (see the final games of the Europa League run). He obviously did look a lot better than Lukaku has (another terrible signing), but that's because he's a complete donkey and a mid-table penalty box merchant, like Darren Bent was.

If you want to argue a one season wonder can be the best signing since DDG then there's absolutely no argument at all for putting Ibra ahead of Van Persie.

Matic has been absolutely terrible after about the first 3 months. His legs have long gone now.

Pogba has been a calamity signing at that price, and doesn't even want to be there. Apart from a 10 game spurt post Jose sacking and banging in a few penalties he hasn't done much at all besides sulk about the pitch and develop "brand pogba" ogba2

Bailly, Mkhitarayan, Sanchez, Fred all massive expensive flops, Dalot might turn out to be as well on recent evidence.

Most of that 350 million+ spent was spunked up the wall the only saving graces being Lindelof, Lukaku's 15 goals a season against shite teams, and Pogba's (potential) resale value to Real Madrid. That doesn't even include the colossal amounts wasted on a washed Alexis Sanchez, which has the added side-effect of an imbalanced wage structure and other big stars now demanding pay increases.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Seb said:


> Ibra was signed at the expense of Martial's development (took his spot and shirt number), the team then played for/through him and finished 6th, then he was done after that season. The team actually played better without him after his injury, as he wasn't there slowing down the attack (see the final games of the Europa League run). He obviously did look a lot better than Lukaku has (another terrible signing), but that's because he's a complete donkey and a mid-table penalty box merchant, like Darren Bent was.
> 
> If you want to argue a one season wonder can be the best signing since DDG then there's absolutely no argument at all for putting Ibra ahead of Van Persie.
> 
> ...


Tell us more

:banderas


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Lindelof only been playing well for a couple of months, which I’m not sure is long enough to even call him a saving grace. He hasn’t done what Alderweireld, Van Dijk or Laporte have done.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lindelof was absolute poo when he first arrived, he's had a good period since around November and most of that was alongside Calamity Jones. we should've signed Laporte years ago and I was begging Jose to do so but he went and got the AFRICAN JONES in Bailly instead :lol

Seb is correct on everything, and it's rare I'll say that. big changes needed in the summer


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Those saving graces were admittedly fairly generous but I do rate Lindelof. Improved a lot under Ole.

I remember you clamouring after Laporte for 3 or 4 years Reny, must've been gut wrenching to see him end up at City and do so well :lol

Bailly was a strange signing, he wasn't even the best CB in that Villarreal team, although I have no idea how Mateo Musacchio has done at Milan.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think Bailly had good attributes to be a success over here. The problem is he needed someone more experienced next to him to help bring on his game and iron out his rash nature. He looks a lost cause now though.

#SarriOut.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> #SarriOut.


Even if you get banned from signing players in summer?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> Those saving graces were admittedly fairly generous but I do rate Lindelof. Improved a lot under Ole.
> 
> I remember you clamouring after Laporte for 3 or 4 years Reny, must've been gut wrenching to see him end up at City and do so well :lol
> 
> Bailly was a strange signing, he wasn't even the best CB in that Villarreal team, although I have no idea how Mateo Musacchio has done at Milan.


Laporte was perfect for what we needed back in 2014 onwards. Left footed CB who's excellent on the ball and all round solid defensively, decent enough pace and aerial ability. Indeed it does hurt to see him in the other Manchester side, doing so well and enjoying success

Musacchio seemed a good fit at Milan but when they had Bonucci he was stuck behind him and Romagnoli and his form has suffered a bit. if he can build a solid partnership with Rom I think he'll come good there, no idea with Milan though they're unpredictable and could sign and sell 3 CB's again next season


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> Even if you get banned from signing players in summer?


Even if we finish 3rd and win the Europa League.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

VVD named POTY. Sterling will obvs get YPOTY. Agree with both 

My TOTY is probly; Alisson, Trent, Van Dijk, Laporte, Robertson, Fernandinho, The Silva’s, Mane, Aguero, Sterling


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Keane was magnificent tonight:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121162309894901760
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Keane is always so hard to read you never know what he's thinking.

Oh, fuck off Utd.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Actual team of the year; Ederson, Trent, Van Dijk, Laporte, Robertson, Fernandinho, B Silva, Pogba, Mane, Aguero, Sterling


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

It hurt my eyes when I see one of my favorite team become shite. Man.Utd need stand-up guy or leader type to bring them to top level, sell Pogbad, he only care about himself and become bad influence to team, no wonder SAF sold him before Woodward want him back because he gunning the profit.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Paul Pogba shouldn't be anywhere near a team of the year. Hazard is leaps and bounds ahead of him. I'm not convinced by Fernandhino either.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Draykorinee said:


> Paul Pogba shouldn't be anywhere near a team of the year. Hazard is leaps and bounds ahead of him. I'm not convinced by Fernandhino either.


Torreira, Rice, Wijnaldum? I wouldn’t have any better than Dinho.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Wonderful game for the boys. Keita with one of his best performances for Liverpool, Salah and Mane both scoring braces and taking the 1 and 2 spot in the Golden Boot race respectively. So great to see Ox back and he very nearly scored within moments of coming on. A rare Shaq sighting as well, and he played a wonderful ball to set up Robertson's assist to Salah. Gomez came back as well and looked solid. So many good feels. 

This has been an awesome season regardless of what happens with the title and Champions league.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121876990930444288
69 goals already jesus fuck what a brilliant player.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> Even if we finish 3rd and win the Europa League.


Isn't that as far as he can really get with the squad, this season? He's playing the polar opposite style of what all the players have played at Chelsea. Sarriball likely takes time and money, I think it's harsh to dismiss him without either.

I was under the impression that the main issue you had was his lineups, but the one that drew to Burnley is probs the best one he has at his disposal really.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> Isn't that as far as he can really get with the squad, this season?


Yes. Which shows that I'm not basing this solely on results. I'm basing it on the decisions he has made, that define what type of coach he is. And too many times this season I have disagreed with these decisions.

He won't go if we get CL football. He may not even go if we fail. So I have to put up with it. But this is the side of the fence I'm on and it'll take more than a good run of results for that to change.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> My TOTY is probly; Alisson, Trent, Van Dijk, Laporte, Robertson, Fernandinho, The Silva’s, Mane, Aguero, Sterling


What's your TOTY with a limit three players per team?

For me: 

Dubravka, AWB, Schaer, Van Dijk, Robertson, Tielemans, Eriksen, Sterling, Bernardo, Mane, Aguero


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Haza said:


> What's your TOTY with a limit three players per team?
> 
> For me:
> 
> Dubravka, AWB, Schaer, Van Dijk, Robertson, Tielemans, Eriksen, Sterling, Bernardo, Mane, Aguero


For me

Leno, AWB, Rudiger, Van Dijk, Robertson, Rice, Bernardo, Eriksen, Mane, Aguero, Sterling

Fabian Schar is a pretty good shout


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> For me
> 
> Leno, AWB, Rudiger, Van Dijk, Robertson, Rice, Bernardo, Eriksen, Mane, Aguero, Sterling
> 
> Fabian Schar is a pretty good shout


Rice is a decent shout. He and Longstaff had outstanding breakout years. Longstaff injury was a huge shame.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123852120606818305


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cant believe that goal is 7 years old..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I see Mike Williamson in the celebrations there. Played at Wolves, Oxford and now Gateshead since where no doubt he isn't getting paid. Wonder what his wages are ...


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Haza said:


> I see Mike Williamson in the celebrations there. Played at Wolves, Oxford and now Gateshead since where no doubt he isn't getting paid. Wonder what his wages are ...


Chris Hargreaves of mid table conference Torquay said in 2014 that paying £375 per week wasn't enough for title contention. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/32018669

The average L2 salary at a mid table club is only marginally over £1000, with a very big jump from £789 to £900 per week between fifth and sixth bottom.

http://www.footy.com/footballers-vs-the-fans/#efl-league-two

Gateshead finished 9th last year, so I'd guess around £700-750 per week, as he's a big name.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Premier League officials should sit down with UEFA and explain to them that they want to give away 3rd and 4th CL spots to a more deserving league (or leagues) this season...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

This has to be worst top four race ever.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't watch cause I am on a trip and in 5 minutes our season is over.

Lol jk. King Origi does fuck he wants.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:rafa

:klopp2

That was one helluva big win. Maaaaaan that was some fucking tense shit. I'm sure it'll all be pointless as I fully expect Citeh to win their two games, but all we can do is play and win.

Looking at the table and it's p.incredible.

Really hope Salah is ok. Always worrying when it's a head injury.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Origi!

:carra

There’s still hope.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Linesman doing his bit for the title race! 

Could see City slipping up potentially if they had to play at Leicester, don’t think they’ll drop points at home.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

TAA was VERY LUCKY to not be sent off for that hand ball on the line as Atsu scored following anyway

that free kick for Liverpool's third as well was a dive that would've made 2012 Ashley Young proud, pathetic decision

gross result tbh


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dunno why you're so concerned m8 :klopp


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ed needs to rectify his mistake asap.

Get a proper manager in and a DOF (Not shorts man or Rio). Buy proper players and sell the dross.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hopefully we pay Sanchez in the summer to fuck off.

He's shit, and once again a liability coming off injured.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Nothing Finer said:


> Tell me again about how replacing Mourinho with Solskjaer was a good idea.


Tell me again, Einsteins.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

jose had the chance to build his own team, make his own signings. solskjaer deserves the same. everyone is knee-jerk as fuck, it's why discussing football with anyone is tediously boring.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Vader said:


> jose had the chance to build his own team, make his own signings. solskjaer deserves the same. everyone is knee-jerk as fuck, it's why discussing football with anyone is tediously boring.


Yep, never a truer word spoken (or written). The amount of bitching I’ve seen over the last few weeks from fans of Chelsea and Arsenal, whose teams are finishing in the PL top 5 and likely both going to the Europa League final, just makes me want to twat them with a baseball bat. Heaven forbid they ever have to face real adversity. 

My team’s playing in League 1 next season, you don’t see me whining about it...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Solskjaer thing is interesting. When he came in United had a kind run of fixtures which I think he deserves some credit in getting the teams focus back on track and picking up the points in those games, as under Mourinho they weren't going to go on that run. The bad run coincided with the fixture list getting tough. You cannot hide that 2 wins in 10 or 11 (or whatever the stat is) is poor, but there's only a few of those games that they lost/drew that I think they should have picked up maximum points. The squad just isn't good enough and this is the same for Chelsea and Arsenal (and to an extent Spurs), which is why you've seen these teams dropping points all over the place as they try to hobble their way into 3rd and 4th positions.

I have no clue whether Solskjaer is the right choice. I want to believe that he deserves the opportunity after stopping the club bleeding profusely due to Mourinho taking a knife and hacking at the throat. But I think the jury is out on how good he actually is. Will be interesting.

#SarriOut


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Vader said:


> jose had the chance to build his own team, make his own signings. solskjaer deserves the same. everyone is knee-jerk as fuck, it's why discussing football with anyone is tediously boring.


Knee jerk my fucking arse. I never wanted Mourinho out, I said it was one of the worst decisions in the history of football even after we beat PSG. Why does Solskjaer deserve the chance to build a United team? His work as a player? His amazing achievements at Molde and Cardiff?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

#EveryoneOut


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Nothing Finer said:


> Knee jerk my fucking arse. I never wanted Mourinho out, *I said it was one of the worst decisions in the history of football* even after we beat PSG. Why does Solskjaer deserve the chance to build a United team? His work as a player? His amazing achievements at Molde and Cardiff?


:deandre

In his three other sackings he’d won the league before being fucked off.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

With the squads that Man Utd and Arsenal have now, no manager is going to get the best out of those players.

Both those teams are in the same boat, they both have piss poor defences and they have no leaders in their team.

Neither of those sides will progress until they rectify those problems.

Man City and Liverpool are so far ahead because yes they have the quality; however in Liverpool's case especially they went out and rectified their problems, Liverpool signed a leader in Van Dijk, improved their midfield and now look where they are.

Man Utd and Arsenal need to do the same.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Rankles75 said:


> Yep, never a truer word spoken (or written). The amount of bitching I’ve seen over the last few weeks from fans of Chelsea and Arsenal, whose teams are finishing in the PL top 5 and likely both going to the Europa League final, just makes me want to twat them with a baseball bat. Heaven forbid they ever have to face real adversity.
> 
> My team’s playing in League 1 next season, you don’t see me whining about it...


Yeah I agree with this as well to an extent.

Fans on AFTV are fucking ridiculous saying things like Auba isn't good enough or Emery hasn't improved the squad or that ALL of them have to go. They are impatient, fair-weathered, hindsight arm-chair managers. Some of them need to get in the bin.

The squad does need improvement though. We have players making costly mistakes that either need to get sold or banished to Carabao Cup games. We have good but ageing players that need replacing. And to top this all off we have an owner who has the money but won't spend. 

Most of the fanbase is short-sighted though and aren't even thinking to call for the owner's heads, just a couple of fans are.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> Knee jerk my fucking arse. I never wanted Mourinho out, I said it was one of the worst decisions in the history of football even after we beat PSG. Why does Solskjaer deserve the chance to build a United team? His work as a player? His amazing achievements at Molde and Cardiff?


Deserves a chance on the basis of being a new manager here, i would say the same for anyone else. This summer will give him the chance to hopefully sell and buy who he wants and then we will have a more accurate opinion for both sides of the argument.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Zane B said:


> Yeah I agree with this as well to an extent.
> 
> Fans on AFTV are fucking ridiculous saying things like Auba isn't good enough or Emery hasn't improved the squad or that ALL of them have to go. They are impatient, fair-weathered, hindsight arm-chair managers. Some of them need to get in the bin.
> 
> ...


Do you remember before the game you said Brighton won't trouble you? They had 28 touches in your box. That's the most they've had all season. This is a team that had nothing to play for after achieving safety through Cardiff's failure the day before. You were a team where nothing but a win would do on your final home game of the season. Do you see why the majority of us was rubbishing Arsenal's chances for the last few weeks/months? Here you were yesterday saying that you'll pip Chelsea by beating Burnley away on the last day of the season and you couldn't even get part already safe Brighton at home. Funny that.

Having said all that; I think you'll beat us or Frankfurt in the final of the EL. So you'll limp into the CL just like we have.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Today is da day :brodgers


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Wish Liverpool still have that 7 points gap from the January, so when they gain victory over Newcastle, Luis Suarez and Coutinho could celebrate the league title win with Reds when Barcelona visit them for UCL second leg.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Why would Luis Suarez in particular give a fuck :lmao Wasn't his boyhood or hometown club. Wasn't even his first club. Who's left there that he played with? Hendo?

Coutinho did however play with these players but he had to force his way out after being forced to stay for an extra 6 months and feigned injury to leave.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty sure most former players still have a fondness for their former clubs, brother


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm sure Suarez would've liked to see Liverpool win the league, don't think he would've given a shit about celebrating the win with players he never even played with. He's probably more focused on winning the treble (again).

Some of the ex-Liverpool players were bashing Suarez for having the nerve to celebrate his goal and play his normal game in the first leg :bosque

I wouldn't be surprised at all if the Liverpool fans boo/jeer Coutinho.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Coutinho did however play with these players but he had to force his way out after being forced to stay for an extra 6 months and feigned injury to leave.


Why sign a contract, then say you plan to stay for a few years and then ask to leave six months later? He should understand why the club wanted to keep him a little longer in light of that


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rugrat said:


> Why sign a contract, then say you plan to stay for a few years and then ask to leave six months later? He should understand why the club wanted to keep him a little longer in light of that


Because his dream club and a better job offer came along?

Also higher wages, more exposure, more trophies, better teammates, better climate, (presumably) a nicer place to live. Probably expected to 'develop' more as a player as well although that is yet to materialise.

I would assume there will be some animosity from Liverpool fans because of the way he left, which obviously wasn't pretty (the point I was trying to make).


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ucok said:


> Wish Liverpool still have that 7 points gap from the January, so when they *CHEATED *victory over Newcastle, Luis Suarez and Coutinho could celebrate the league title win with Reds when Barcelona visit them for UCL second leg.


Fixed that for you brotherman bill :dive


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Vader said:


> Deserves a chance on the basis of being a new manager here, i would say the same for anyone else. This summer will give him the chance to hopefully sell and buy who he wants and then we will have a more accurate opinion for both sides of the argument.


He deserves a chance to be the manager because he is the manager. OK.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Because his dream club and a better job offer came along?
> 
> Also higher wages, more exposure, more trophies, better teammates, better climate, (presumably) a nicer place to live. Probably expected to 'develop' more as a player as well although that is yet to materialise.
> 
> I would assume there will be some animosity from Liverpool fans because of the way he left, which obviously wasn't pretty (the point I was trying to make).


Barcelona didn’t come out of the blue, he knew they were interested and committed anyway. He can’t blame Pool for wanting him a little longer if they’d written him into plans.

I don’t disagree with the second paragraph. 

I guess it might not have been the point of your post, but if he’s signed a long term contract and said he wants to stay for a while - I can’t have too much sympathy if the club want to keep him for a bit longer because he’s changed his plans after a few months.



Nothing Finer said:


> He deserves a chance to be the manager because he is the manager. OK.


They’ve made him permanent now, so they should give him a chance. If they hadn’t got him, I’d have probably suggested they get Conte.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> He deserves a chance to be the manager because he is the manager. OK.


How dense are you? He's already the manager so deserves a chance now to show if he is capable or not. It isnt a discussion on him being a deserving appointment, he obviously wasn't but proven managers like Van Gaal and Jose were nowhere near winning a title either. And no, 2nd place but 20 odd points behind doesn't count for your boy Mourinho. 

Jose failed, miserably. Solskjaer has the chance, whether you like it or not, to change this team how he sees fit. There's not a chance he will do worse than Mourinho in that regard, who has managed to retain and assemble the worst United side in history. It's on Ole now to hopefully change that.

Then we will see if he is good enough or not.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> Chris Hargreaves of mid table conference Torquay said in 2014 that paying £375 per week wasn't enough for title contention. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/32018669
> 
> The average L2 salary at a mid table club is only marginally over £1000, with a very big jump from £789 to £900 per week between fifth and sixth bottom.
> 
> ...


Well none of them were paid in April for clubs financial reasons. Sounds like they have a pay structure of your average middle of the road company if 3k/m is accurate. Shame to hear they can't keep up with that. 

You see these football league clubs going under more and more. The Football League is what I grew up on and I definitely fear for it's future.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rugrat said:


> Barcelona didn’t come out of the blue, he knew they were interested and committed anyway. He can’t blame Pool for wanting him a little longer if they’d written him into plans.
> 
> I don’t disagree with the second paragraph.
> 
> I guess it might not have been the point of your post, but if he’s signed a long term contract and said he wants to stay for a while - I can’t have too much sympathy if the club want to keep him for a bit longer because he’s changed his plans after a few months.


I don't remember anything about Coutinho joining until that summer. Barca wanted Verratti earlier that window along with Paulinho, and there were always rumours over Thiago.

The club had the right to keep him but most top clubs don't cling on to their top stars in desperation if they want to leave like PSG do. Madrid, Barca, Liverpool, Man Utd, Juventus, Bayern, Atletico, Spurs, Arsenal, Dortmund etc have all sold top players in the last decade. Inter will probably sell Icardi this summer, Chelsea will sell Hazard. It was the right decision for them to sell Coutinho, especially at that price. I wonder if Man City would sell a top player for the right amount of money because they haven't really been tested yet in this regard.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Joel said:


> Do you remember before the game you said Brighton won't trouble you? They had 28 touches in your box. That's the most they've had all season. This is a team that had nothing to play for after achieving safety through Cardiff's failure the day before. You were a team where nothing but a win would do on your final home game of the season. Do you see why the majority of us was rubbishing Arsenal's chances for the last few weeks/months? Here you were yesterday saying that you'll pip Chelsea by beating Burnley away on the last day of the season and you couldn't even get part already safe Brighton at home. Funny that.
> 
> Having said all that; I think you'll beat us or Frankfurt in the final of the EL. So you'll limp into the CL just like we have.


Yeah I guess I had a little too much faith in my team, fuck me right?

Their heads are probably already at that Europa League final. Hope Europa League King Emery has the goods since you guys have Hazard and Frankfurt apparently play decent football.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Vader said:


> How dense are you? He's already the manager so deserves a chance now to show if he is capable or not. It isnt a discussion on him being a deserving appointment, he obviously wasn't but proven managers like Van Gaal and Jose were nowhere near winning a title either. And no, 2nd place but 20 odd points behind doesn't count for your boy Mourinho.
> 
> Jose failed, miserably. Solskjaer has the chance, whether you like it or not, to change this team how he sees fit. There's not a chance he will do worse than Mourinho in that regard, who has managed to retain and assemble the worst United side in history. It's on Ole now to hopefully change that.
> 
> Then we will see if he is good enough or not.


You think Solskjaer will ever finish above 2nd?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I've absolutely no idea. There's no chance it's happening next season as these players aren't good enough even if we had Pep in charge. As I've been saying, let him get his own players in and get rid of some of this shite and see where we're at then. I don't think that will happen in one transfer window but I do expect to see an improvement on this season - although it'd be difficult to be much worse than how we started under Jose and have finished under Ole.

Players are the issue but a personality like Jose just won't work in modern football anymore, player pressure is too much of a thing unless you're a good man manager. I've no idea if Solskjaer will work out long term but, purely off his interviews, he isn't afraid of being ruthless but won't be digging individuals out like Jose constantly did.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

We tried :ciampa


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Never going to win a trophy in England:klopp

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Vader said:


> I've absolutely no idea. There's no chance it's happening next season as these players aren't good enough even if we had Pep in charge. As I've been saying, let him get his own players in and get rid of some of this shite and see where we're at then. I don't think that will happen in one transfer window but I do expect to see an improvement on this season - although it'd be difficult to be much worse than how we started under Jose and have finished under Ole.
> 
> Players are the issue but a personality like Jose just won't work in modern football anymore, player pressure is too much of a thing unless you're a good man manager. I've no idea if Solskjaer will work out long term but, purely off his interviews, he isn't afraid of being ruthless but won't be digging individuals out like Jose constantly did.


Ruthless my arse. He can't go a month without giving some shit player a new contract and saying how special he is. He's not a good man manager, he just says the players are great regardless so they're happy. Anyone can do it, it's not a sustainable strategy, because when they're doing shit they still don't get any criticism for it.

What United need, what any club needs, is a manager who recognises when players are shit, says they are shit and gets rid of them.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You've clearly got an agenda against him, or you're just annoyed at how embarrassed Jose looked after leaving United - his career is finished, the sooner you realise that, the better.

Solskjaer now has the opportunity to get rid of shit players, he has said he is going to - you'd know that if you followed his interviews instead of using your own bullshit agenda.

If you're not going to add anything new besides your usual bollocks then we might as well just leave it here as we're just going backwards and forwards. I'm open-minded and willing to give chances, you'd do really well in life if you did the same. Try it, pal.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Cliffy said:


> Never going to win a trophy in England:klopp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah, City will become the winner this season, their last opponent, Brighton, doesn't have any reason to win because they already on safe zone (out from relegation table). Congrats Manchester City.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Vader said:


> You've clearly got an agenda against him, or you're just annoyed at how embarrassed Jose looked after leaving United - his career is finished, the sooner you realise that, the better.


You're damn right I've got an agenda against him. He's a shit manager. I had an agenda against Moyes for the same reason. When we appointed him there were so many people saying "give him a chance", "let him build his own team" etc. I wasn't, I was saying get rid. Mourinho will be fine, he's looking more and more right every week.



> Solskjaer now has the opportunity to get rid of shit players, he has said he is going to - you'd know that if you followed his interviews instead of using your own bullshit agenda.


I have followed his interviews

On the players

"Football is easy if you've got good players! They are a great bunch of players and their quality is unbelievable."

On Ashley Young

“Since I've come into the club, Ashley has been fantastic. His attitude and his experience around the place is vital for us because we have got a young team.

”We've got players that need some leaders in the dressing room and Ash is one of them so I'm delighted.“

On Phil Jones

“Phil knows what it takes to be a Manchester United player. He has won the Premier League, FA Cup and Europa League and is now one of the senior players within the team.

“He is coming up to his 27th birthday and entering into his prime years as a centre-half. We are delighted Phil has committed his future to the club.”

On the January transfer window

"It’ll be good to get the window closed so we can focus on improving the players in the squad still here.”

On the summer transfer window

“There’s no particular position really [that we need to strengthen],” the 46-year-old said.

“But if Messi comes up then maybe we can, or Ronaldo. If Ronaldo wants to come home then maybe we should take him back, eh?

“When I came in though, the players, I think they’re great,” he added.

“I think they’re all so good, and I just want to try to improve them. I think the work we have done on the training pitch is showing that they are improving.”

He doesn't think there are any shit players, he's happy to stick with this shower despite talking about a battle to stay in the fucking top six and ruling out a title challenge. It's because anything's a step up from Molde. If you're expecting him to change anything for the better you haven't been paying attention.



> If you're not going to add anything new besides your usual bollocks then we might as well just leave it here as we're just going backwards and forwards. I'm open-minded and willing to give chances, you'd do really well in life if you did the same. Try it, pal.


I'd like to give a chance to a different manager.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

https://twitter.com/talksport/status/1125515627672764416

Heard this live in the car yesterday :lmao


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I think he’s just a funny troll.

This Vader guy being put in his place :deandre

Nothing Finer with the FACTS


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Didn't need to click on the link to know it was about Liverpool :klopp

Of all the seasons to not win the league :klopp Just looking at the table is fucking torture with our points tally alone.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You've said there's an agenda so that's the end of it.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

He only said Ashley Young had a good attitude and was a leader in the dressing room. Both of which are probably true. He’s not exactly going to badmouth him even if he wants him gone. Sarri for example openly wants Moses and Drinkwater to be sold but he’s not exactly knocking their ability

He was signed after playing as a speedy number ten and then after years of being in and out of the squad; as recently as last season turned himself into one of the best left backs in the league. He’s regressed now - he’s 34 in a couple of months, but that’s a great attitude when many players would have fucked off.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> I'd like to give a chance to a different manager.


Give him a full season with his own team. You haven't given him a chance at all.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Rugrat said:


> He only said Ashley Young had a good attitude and was a leader in the dressing room. Both of which are probably true. He’s not exactly going to badmouth him even if he wants him gone. Sarri for example openly wants Moses and Drinkwater to be sold but he’s not exactly knocking their ability
> 
> He was signed after playing as a speedy number ten and then after years of being in and out of the squad; as recently as last season turned himself into one of the best left backs in the league. He’s regressed now - he’s 34 in a couple of months, but that’s a great attitude when many players would have fucked off.


I'll be honest, I don't really care what he says in press conferences, if I liked him I'd probably be defending it. The post I was responding to said I'd know he was getting rid of the shit players from reading his interviews though, and that's categorically false. His interviews suggest that he loves the shit players.

What concerns me a lot more than his interviews is that he's either unable or unwilling to veto them being given contracts. Chelsea aren't giving Drinkwater and Moses new contracts, are they?



Haza said:


> Give him a full season with his own team. You haven't given him a chance at all.


He doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> He doesn't deserve it.


Rome wasn't built in a day, give him a chance and have some respect for a club legend, it's not like anything else you've tried in the last 5 years has worked.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> He was signed after playing as a speedy number ten and then after years of being in and out of the squad; as recently as last season turned himself into one of the best left backs in the league.


:argh:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> :argh:


He was one of the best left backs in the league last season. I said after he regressed a lot


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He joined United as a speedy left winger.

I think he did a solid job at LB last season. Wouldn't say he was one of the best though. Or maybe he was but the bar was extremely low.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Young was signed as a left winger. We played with two of Rooney, Hernandez, Berbatov and Welbeck upfront when we signed Young. Young's only ever played 10 games at No. 10 in his whole career.

He was an excellent full back considering he's a former winger, but compared to genuine full backs he's never been anything special.



Haza said:


> Rome wasn't built in a day, give him a chance and have some respect for a club legend, it's not like anything else you've tried in the last 5 years has worked.


I respect him as a player and as a person. I do not respect him as a manager because he has no reputable achievements.

We've won 3 trophies in the last 5 years. We were the worst and least successful when we had the worst manager (Moyes) and the best and most successful when we had the best manager (Mourinho). Having Mourinho worked the best. 

The logical conclusion is that we should go for the best manager we can possibly get. That's not Solskjaer.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> He joined United as a speedy left winger.
> 
> I think he did a solid job at LB last season. Wouldn't say he was one of the best though. Or maybe he was but the bar was extremely low.


He was playing ten the season they signed him from what I saw, I don’t watch every Villa game though so he maybe played on the left too . I didn’t think he was much better than the previous seasons he was a left winger, so maybe that prompted the signing idk. I only really had Alonso and Robertson better than him last season

This link has some data on where he played in 10/11 http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/ashl...10&verein=&liga=&wettbewerb=&pos=&trainer_id=

Left wing or 10 idc, but my point is a lot of players may not have taken to being played everywhere so well


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Luke Shaw wins player of the season ffs :mj2

Lindelof robbed.

Also this was class: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126566976195891200
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Herrera is gone

http://mobile.twitter.com/ManUtd/status/1127136776114638848


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just saw that Spurs have lost 13 PL games this season and they're still in that top four spot.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Shows just how incredibly bad the top four race has been (which I really can't remember the last time it was ever that bad) and the levels above Man City and Liverpool are. The top 4 is pretty much what I predicted (but of course I had Liverpool #1 and City #2 :KLOPP) which can still happen if this incredible crazy enthralling week of football continues. I'm not going to be hurt if we don't end up winning it as City deserve it they end up winning it which would mean they would have won 14 on the trot. I'm just incredibly proud of this team and Klopp that whatever happens tomorrow I will be celebrating and just enjoying a wonderful season while I wait for potential champions league glory. I also predicted Arsenal 5th and United 6th which I got a LOT of stick for. But I think I also predicted Watford in the relegation zone and Fulham to finish 10th or 11th :lol


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

City will become the Champion for this season, their opponent already survive from relegation and have no reason to win it, same like Wolves, they probably take the ticket European League next season. That two draw results when Liverpool still have 7 points gap with City shouldn't happened if Liv can win it and they probably already become the champion last week when they defeated Newcastle.

Man.Utd is the team who need big "reparation" next season, Ed Woodward need stay f'ckin calm down and only handle the transfer thing, sell the "cancer" player type like Pigba.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I think Man Utd are only one player away from becoming a title contender again.

Eden Hazard.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Kenny said:


> 1. Liverpool
> 2. Man City
> 3. Tottenham
> 4. Chelsea
> ...


theres mine, wheres everyone elses?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Think I tipped arsenal to win the league. Which shows what I know. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

InexorableJourney said:


> I think Man Utd are only one player away from becoming a title contender again.
> 
> Eden Hazard.


No just no


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Signing of the season has to be Moutinho for £5m


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Everyone's Team of the Season?

I'd go -

GK - Ederson

RB - TAA
RCB - VVD
LCB - Laporte
LB - Robertson

RM - Sterling
RCM - B. Silva
LCM - Wijnaldum
LM - Mane

RS - Aguero
LS - Auba

Bench - Alisson, AWB, Lindelof, Rice, Salah, Firmino, Hazard

Probably a few that are interchangable there but off the top of my head it'd be something like that


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Incredible season. Congrats to Man City, what a title race that was. Gutted but not devastated. So fucking proud of this team. Potential champions league glory to look forward to. Next season I have total confidence that it will be another City/Liverpool title race.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Easy money for Pep, just another day at the office

Same again next year


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well done to City for winning the league they should be winning ep

I'm incredibly proud of us. 97 points, 1 league defeat, most clean sheets, joint top scorer for Salah/Mane. We played some great football again and they gave us one of the best title races in the PL. City winning what, 14 games on the bounce is just one of those anomalies you can't do anything about so credit to them for going on that run that I knew they would tbh.

I'm still bitterly disappointed today of course because it's such a kick in the teeth, despite it being expected. But we won and we couldn't do any more.

Thank you :klopp2 and all the players for a tremendous season.

Onto the CL...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Alisson 
TAA, van Dijk, Laporte, Robertson 
B. Silva , Fernandinho, Hazard 
Sterling, Auba, Mane

Bench: Ederson, Wan-Bissaka, Salah, Wijnaldum, Aguero, Eriksen, ?

interchangable of course

on the top of my head. it's 3am and i'm pretty hammered. would be interesting to see someone construct the worst premier league team of the season. feel like putting up an alternative league team of the season maybe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just crazy stuff from City and Liverpool. 

198 points in 2 seasons is phenomenal. First time the title has been retianed in 10 years. An FA Cup win away on Saturday from making history too (domestic treble for the first time in this country (I think)). 

Keeping up pace with City with 97 points this season and back to back CL finals (hopefully a win this year) shows how big Liverpool's balls are.

Alisson
TAA VVD Laporte Robertson
Wijnaldum Bernardo
Mane Sterling Hazard
Aguero


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Vader :deandre



Vader said:


> United finished about 20 points in front of Arsenal last season and we were fucking shit for half of it. You're going to need more than a new manager to rescue that cabbage club of yours.
> 
> I'll bet you a username change that United finish above Arsenal.
> 
> "Jose Mourinho's Rim Job Princess" has a nice ring to it for you.





Zane B said:


> You're on then.
> 
> And you can have "Unai Emery's Chained Slave" WHEN we finish above you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ops :jose


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Too many draw results cost Liverpool opportunity to become champion, man, I still remember the bad jinx in January when they end with draw, Sadio Mane always scored the goal first before got equalize by opposite team. They need win UCL to shut Man.City or Jurgen will call as Master or Bottle.

As for United, I'm glad they have shite ending, time to reparation and sell the useless player and start build the team from academy and only buy the player who can fit with strategy.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

We'll be last on MOTD tonight :lol

Boring game to end the season, both teams pretty sloppy.

Chelsea fans ironically cheered when Higuain got subbed, he was bloody awful :lol


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Amazing title race it was. Kudos to Man City, but Liverpool have nothing to be ashamed of. Every fan of that club ought to be proud of them. Hopefully Leeds are joining the rest of the elite for next season. That Man U result :lmao :ha.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Fair enough, we'll win the bigger prize.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:mj4 at all these well-wishers

Liverpool FAILED ya geeks, FAILED

"IF YOU AIN'T FIRST YOU LAST" - Bill Shankly, 2011

Mfw they got POCHED in the Champions league :banderas


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Green Light said:


> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/PTgSHgD.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" /> at all these well-wishers
> 
> Liverpool FAILED ya geeks, FAILED
> 
> ...


At least we ain't Newcastle :draper2


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Premier League Football Is Back (For All Teams Not Just Liverpool)*



Curry said:


> Just leaving this here so I can laugh at myself at the end of the season:
> 
> 1.City
> 2.Liverpool
> ...


Probably only 3 howlers in my predictions from the start of the season. Can definitely live with that.

Bizarre fucking season from a Chelsea POV. We've played some horrible football, had some horrible results, made some horrible decisions at every level of the club and yet somehow we're in 3rd with a chance at a Europa League win. On paper I should probably be happy with that (especially as there was never a chance of us competing with the top two) but having gone through it I don't have a huge amount of faith in so many of those involved with the club (board, management and players included) going forward. Next season is going to be interesting and that's about all I can say.

My TOTY would pretty much be a carbon copy of Joel's but for the fact I still haven't managed to work out if one of Allison and Ederson is actually better than the other and Allison looked like so much of a tit when he conceded that goal vs Leicester that I'd probably go Ederson. Anyone not putting Hazard in their TOTY is nuts btw.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> Vader :deandre


You've quoted that twice this season now.

It was void when Jose got sacked.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Think this is one of the most cut and dry TOTS ever (Joel's), barring the keeper.

Ederson for me.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Allison
AWB Laporte VVD Robertson
Fernandinho B.Silva
Mane Sterling Hazard
Auba


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Think this is one of the most cut and dry TOTS ever (Joel's), barring the keeper.
> 
> Ederson for me.


Agreed. Either Brazilian keeper is interchangeable.

A non top 6 TOTS?

Heaton
AWB Coady Boly Digne
Maddison Gomes Moutinho Zaha
Jimenez Vardy

Hard one this as players like Rice, Zouma, Holebas, Rondon, Dubravka, Neves, Milivojevic, Doherty, Chilwell, Jota, Fabianski and more could all stake a claim.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The last time Liverpool dropped points was against Everton back in March in a 0-0 draw, Liverpool win that they finish ahead of City. Looooooooooooooool

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

You could gift Everton 42 points and they still would've finished behind Liverpool. :banderas

Liverpool won 2 more games this season than Everton did in their last 2 seasons combined. :banderas

:salah


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Lost the league at Goodison Park lmaoooooooo


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Good team choice by Joel.

However, I’d have Rondon ahead of Vardy. Vardy wasn’t doing an awful lot until :brodgers and Rondon is the main reason I have for Newcastle staying up/being where they are. He has to act as a primary score and creator for then


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Seb said:


> Think this is one of the most cut and dry TOTS ever (Joel's), barring the keeper.
> 
> Ederson for me.


Mane, Hazard and Sterling (maybe) have all done their best work at LW, perhaps an argument can be made that one of them miss out because there were better players in their position


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

TOTS sides are just gimmicky fun really. There’s always a disproportionate amount of attacking players shoehorned into places they don’t play.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

beautiful result from City, sucked in to Liverpool, NEXT SEASON CYCLE will be in full force soon

losing to Cardiff 2-0 tho from us is pitiful :lol


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127659368152010753
Egyptian King. :mark: 

:salah


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Incredible league season. Couldn't be more proud of them, they gave it all they had

Congrats to Man City and brother Kiz


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chris Hughton sacked by Brighton 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> A non top 6 TOTS?
> 
> Heaton
> AWB Coady Boly Digne
> ...


Make it non top 5 and it wouldn't change ogba2

Missing GLYFI though


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

That game against Fulham yesterday was an absolute glorious way to end the season like

These lads have been absolutely brilliant this year, one of the best defences in the league and we have actual goalscorers again

If we can keep this group along with one or two additions, get LeJeune back and most important keep Rafa there is no reason we can't go for top 7

With that being said I can't wait for the season to start under the new Mark Hughes era!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Saw this on Twitter:



















:bosque




Spoiler: Bonus Collymore being a mong


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Collymore is an idiot. 

The stats are funny to back up the article but the team with the best possession stat is always likely to have the lowest # of tackles. 

Avg tackles per time out of possession would be more interesting. City usually just scare people out of possession though so i'm sure they'd be close to the bottom on that stat too.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Ayoze said:


> Collymore is an idiot.
> 
> *The stats are funny to back up the article but the team with the best possession stat is always likely to have the lowest # of tackles. *
> 
> Avg tackles per time out of possession would be more interesting. City usually just scare people out of possession though so i'm sure they'd be close to the bottom on that stat too.


You'd think but City are closely followed by Bournemouth in terms of fewest tackles despite being midtable in possession stats. Burnley and Fulham both have fewer tackles than Chelsea and Liverpool (2nd and 3rd most possession) too.

https://en.as.com/resultados/futbol/inglaterra/2018_2019/ranking/equipos/entradas/ - Tackles

https://www.whoscored.com/Regions/2...amStatistics/England-Premier-League-2018-2019 - Possession


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Curry said:


> You'd think but City are closely followed by Bournemouth in terms of fewest tackles despite being midtable in possession stats. Burnley and Fulham both have fewer tackles than Chelsea and Liverpool (2nd and 3rd most possession) too.
> 
> https://en.as.com/resultados/futbol/inglaterra/2018_2019/ranking/equipos/entradas/ - Tackles
> 
> https://www.whoscored.com/Regions/2...amStatistics/England-Premier-League-2018-2019 - Possession


Good insight here. Burnley is a weird one for sure. I haven't watched enough of them to know the cause of that. They must have a very high number of shots against and just force teams to give possession away with long shots?

Man City are just such an anomaly, those AVG poss stats are crazy but the crazier thing is that it feels like more when you watch them. 

I'd still be interested to see avg # of tackles per possession against but im sure that doesn't exist anywhere.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Burnley basically force teams to shoot from distance, they have tucked in full backs and deep midfielders in a super low block just in front of the box and are happy to cede possession, long shots and crosses until they hoof it long to big Ash Barnes.

It’s why Mee/Tarkowski are both in top three for most blocks and clearances.

https://www.premierleague.com/stats/top/players/outfielder_block

https://www.premierleague.com/stats/top/players/total_clearance


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...should-16276455.amp?__twitter_impression=true

Vile. Man City supporters should be ashamed.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn, right what kind of monster takes a vertical video..


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"City supporters are adamant it refers to the assaults on Liverpool fans before the final in Kiev"

Oh, that makes it better.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are thoughts on individual performance of the Everton squad this season .*

*1	England	GK	Jordan Pickford* I think that Jordan Pickford has had an up and down season some of work has been amazing but he has made some mistakes 

*3	England	DF	Leighton Baines (vice-captain)* Has does well when he filled in at leftback this season , and his experience helps the Defence .

*4	England	DF	Michael Keane* Has performed well and got in the England team his partnership at back with Zouma has been good.

*5	France	DF	Kurt Zouma (on loan from Chelsea)* His work has been good and it would nice to see him stay but with Chelsea's transfer ban he might not join. 

*6	England	DF	Phil Jagielka (captain) *His experience has helped the club a lot and his 1 goal was good, he should stay and help the Defence .

*8	Portugal	MF	André Gomes (on loan from Barcelona) *Andre has been exceptional but it depends on Barcelona and his agent where he goes next season . 

*10	Iceland	MF	Gylfi Sigurðsson* previously I thought that he would be inconsistent however as Idrissa Gueye behind him doing the blocking he has been more freer to do his thing. 

*11	England	FW	Theo Walcott* Theo has done well coming of the bench using his pace to cause problems for the other teams.

*12	France	DF	Lucas Digne* Lucas has been amazing taking over from Baines at leftback setting up goals . However I am worried that he might leave to go to a bigger club.

*13	Colombia	DF	Yerry Mina* Yerry is a work in progress I think it takes 1 year to acclimatise to the premier league so next season will be better .

*14	Turkey	FW	Cenk Tosun* Cenk I think is a momentum striker who once he starts scoring he gets better. This season he has not scored much. I will interesting to see what happens to him next season. 

*16	Republic of Ireland	MF	James McCarthy* James has been injured and made 1 appearance this season so I cannot comment on his from.

*17	Senegal	MF	Idrissa Gueye* Idrissa has been the top player in his position this season in the league . It will be interesting to see where he is next season.

*18	France	MF	Morgan Schneiderlin* Morgan has played ok this season doing a job as defensive midfielder when he played.

*20	Brazil	MF	Bernard* Bernard has show signs of brilliance this season and next season he will get better.

*22	Netherlands	GK	Maarten Stekelenburg* Maarten has only played 2 games all season both in the league cup so to quantify his form with only 2 games in not possible .

*23	Republic of Ireland	DF	Séamus Coleman (3rd captain)* Seamus has been very good at right back this season and helped the newer defenders get used to the team.

*26	England	MF	Tom Davies* Tom has been a good understudy for the other defensive midfielders this season and will get better.

*29	England	FW	Dominic Calvert-Lewin* Dominic has been ok this season but is still a work in progress and will great better but the team needs a more experienced striker to score the goals to help and then Dominic can learn.

*30	Brazil	FW	Richarlison* Has been used in a number of different positions across the forward line and has been the joint top socrer with Sigurðsson. Provided he stays Everton he will improve next season as he will have a better understanding with the rest of squad.

*31	England	FW	Ademola Lookman* He has been good coming of the bench playing on either flank. I think next season he will get better and help the team more next season .


*43	England	DF	Jonjoe Kenny* He has done a good job at right back and is ok but team need a long term replacement for Coleman.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129483594169294848
Gonna miss watching this team play over the summer. :sad:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Now that the transfer window is officially open, where is the transfer thread :worried


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ @Kiz;


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Salif Diao scored a goal from the half way line and the cameraman missed it :klopp


----------

